# HVIDE SANDE 2022 - für Fan's, Interessierte und Einsteiger!



## okram24 (29. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Hvide Sande Fan-Gemeinde,
in alter Tradition will ich (im Auftrag von Otto - LAC) den neuen Thread für das kommende Jahr eröffnen!
Hier ist Platz für viele schöne Erlebnisse, aktuelle Berichte, die eine oder andere Erinnerung, sowie viele Fragen und Antworten zum Nabel der Angelwelt in DK.
Also haut kräftig in die Tasten, damit ordentlich Leben in die Bude kommt!


----------



## eislander (1. Januar 2022)

Auch von mir ein gutes  Urlaubs-und Angeljahr 2022.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Januar 2022)

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen. Uns wird es dieses Jahr nach Fanø verschlagen, Hvide Sande steht dann erst 2023 wieder auf dem Plan. Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf!


----------



## Mark-->HH (3. Januar 2022)

Ebenso ein frohes neues Jahr von meiner Seite. Ostern ist mal Klegod dra´n. Freu mich schon.


----------



## raxrue (5. Januar 2022)

Hallo Grüße und Gute Wünsche in die Runde....werde dieses Jahr mal schauen was mann neues (bzw anderes )beim Heringsfischen machen kann...hab da schon ein paar Pläne mit leichteren Blei und schweren Posen wo man innerhalb von 30-40 zentimeter das paternoster hoch und runterbewegt ohne so oft auswerfen zu müssen..


----------



## Timo.Keibel (5. Januar 2022)

Ahoi zusammen,

ich hoffe sehr, dass ich es in diesem Jahr wieder einmal nach Hvide Sande schaffe. Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.


----------



## Toto2304 (8. Januar 2022)

Ein gesundes Neues allen hier.

Plan ist dieses Jahr die letzte April Woche in HS zu verbringen und Im Oktober ist dann wohl mal Langeland dran.

Stramme Schnüre und Petri


----------



## HenningOL (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe die Chance( so C*** will) Mitte Februar ein paar Tage vorbei zu schauen - was meint ihr, lohnt das? Oder doch eher an die Ostsee?

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2022)

Eigentlich nur wenn du Hechte im Fjord fangen willst.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. Januar 2022)

moin,
gerade ist hoher Besuch in Hvide Sande. 
hg Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2022)

Die Majestäten werden ja immer dicker


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. Januar 2022)

coronabedingt


----------



## Meter11 (2. Februar 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
ich fahre Anfang März für eine Woche nach Bjerregard. Da ich von Küstenangeln in DK so gar keinen Plan habe, lohnt es sich überhaupt zu der Zeit, oder ist eher nur P&T angesagt? Danke vorab


----------



## raxrue (3. Februar 2022)

Hab mir mal das Thema Hohrnhechte bzw ihre Verarbeitung zu Herzen geführt....was war ich früher für ein Leichenflederer...









						Chefs Gramss™ on Instagram: "FOLLOW @ViralChefsss for more updates ‍ - - FOLLOW @ChefLovesss for more updates  ~~  SHOP your T-Shirt/Hoodie NOW by clicking the link in MY BIO (PROFILE) ‍  ‍ Click on the link in my bio (profile) to see the price,color
					

Chefs Gramss™ shared a post on Instagram: "FOLLOW @ViralChefsss for more updates ‍ - - FOLLOW @ChefLovesss for more updates  ~~  SHOP your T-Shirt/Hoodie NOW by clicking the link in MY BIO (PROFILE) ‍  ‍ Click on the link in my bio (profile) to see the price,color,model and the sizes.  ~~  From...




					www.instagram.com
				












						Chefs Gramss™ on Instagram: "FOLLOW @ViralChefsss for more updates ‍ - - FOLLOW @ChefLovesss for more updates  ~~  SHOP your T-Shirt/Hoodie NOW by clicking the link in MY BIO (PROFILE) ‍  ‍ Click on the link in my bio (profile) to see the price,color
					

Chefs Gramss™ shared a post on Instagram: "FOLLOW @ViralChefsss for more updates ‍ - - FOLLOW @ChefLovesss for more updates  ~~  SHOP your T-Shirt/Hoodie NOW by clicking the link in MY BIO (PROFILE) ‍  ‍ Click on the link in my bio (profile) to see the price,color,model and the sizes.  ~~  From...




					www.instagram.com
				












						Chefs Gramss™ on Instagram: "FOLLOW @ChefsCreative101 for more updates ‍ - - FOLLOW @ChefLovesss for more updates  ~~  SHOP your T-Shirt/Hoodie NOW by clicking the link in MY BIO (PROFILE) ‍  ‍ Click on the link in my bio (profile) to see the price,c
					

Chefs Gramss™ shared a post on Instagram: "FOLLOW @ChefsCreative101 for more updates ‍ - - FOLLOW @ChefLovesss for more updates  ~~  SHOP your T-Shirt/Hoodie NOW by clicking the link in MY BIO (PROFILE) ‍  ‍ Click on the link in my bio (profile) to see the price,color,model and the sizes.  ~~...




					www.instagram.com
				




und mein Favorit..    https://www.instagram.com/p/CWsVSNYDjJd/


----------



## raxrue (3. Februar 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das Thema Hohrnhechte bzw ihre Verarbeitung zu Herzen geführt....was war ich früher für ein Leichenflederer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## okram24 (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo Rüdiger, 
gibt es da auch was für Leute, die kein Instagram haben?


----------



## raxrue (3. Februar 2022)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> gibt es da auch was für Leute, die kein Instagram haben?


https://www.instagram.com/p/CWsVSNYDjJd/


----------



## okram24 (3. Februar 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CWsVSNYDjJd/


Bei mir geht da immer ein Fenster auf, wo ich mich registrieren soll!


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Februar 2022)

Bei mir auch  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Februar 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> moin,
> gerade ist hoher Besuch in Hvide Sande.
> hg Carsten


War erst jetzt wieder online.
Geil!
Das ist ja ein kleines Walross!!!
Verhungern wird es sicher nicht.


----------



## DKNoob (3. Februar 2022)

okram24 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht da immer ein Fenster auf, wo ich mich registrieren soll!


ist ein film über hornhechte.  ich denke ihr könnt ihn nur sehen wenn ihr ein insta acc habt oder mit facebook verlinkt.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Februar 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ist ein film über hornhechte. ich denke ihr könnt ihn nur sehen wenn ihr ein insta acc habt oder mit facebook verlinkt.


Na dann bin ich raus, Schade.


Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (4. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich raus, Schade.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich auch , Faze und Insta ist mir zu starker Tobac !


----------



## 16rabatt (5. Februar 2022)

Dann schaut mal hier








und meine Lieblingszubereitung




lecker mit Bratkartoffeln und nem Bohnen/Gurkensalat dazu 
Im Mai gehts wieder 2 Wochen nach Thorsminde auf Hering und Hornhecht und natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Tripp nach Hvide Sande


----------



## Dortmunder (7. Februar 2022)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe es geht soweit allen gut. 
Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand über die Ostertage in und um Hvide Sande Urlaub macht?

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## prinz1980 (8. Februar 2022)

Moin in die Runde,
Ich werde ab dem 16.4 für eine Woche in HS sein.


----------



## Kleiner91 (8. Februar 2022)

Moin, wir sind mit 3 Mann vom 16-20.5 nähe hs 
Wollen dann einmal rundum angeln 
Barsch
Hornhecht wenn da
Aal
Plattfisch 

Haben allerdings bis jetzt nur Erfahrung auf Aal und Hornhecht den Rest müssen wir noch rausfinden
Wenn ich bisher richtig gelesen habe Barsch im Süden vom Fjord und platt 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser beginnen am Strand in hs. 
Falls jemand noch Tipps hat nehme ich sie gerne 
Grüße und viele Krume Ruten euch allen


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Februar 2022)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bisher richtig gelesen habe Barsch im Süden vom Fjord und platt 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser beginnen am Strand in hs.


Brandung wie du geschrieben hast 3-2 Stunden vor Hochwasser und dann noch ein Stündchen dran.
Ich hab normale Brandungsvorfächer gefischt ähnlich wie in der Ostsee, kannst aber auch im Angelladen vor Ort nach Tips 
fragen.
Die Südmole ist auch noch einen Versuch wert.
Als Blei Kralle bis 180gr das hat gepast, Köder Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm und Heringsfetzen, Hornhechtfetzen sollten auch gehen,
dementsprechendes Brandungsbesteck mit stabilen Brandungsdreibein.
Anbei noch ein Tip wegen Hochwasser, der Angelladen hat aber auch Pläne.

https://gezeitenfisch.com/dn/midtjylland/hvide-sande

wenn noch Fragen sind frag ruhig.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Toto2304 (9. Februar 2022)

Für die interessierten hier am Hering.

Am 30.04. findet in Hvide Sande das Heringsfestival statt.

Mehr Infos und Anmeldung hier:

https://sildefestival.billetexpressen.dk/


----------



## Meter11 (20. Februar 2022)

Ich probiers nochmal, vielleicht wurds ja einfach überlesen 

ich fahre Anfang März für eine Woche nach Bjerregard. Da ich von der Ecke in DK so gar keinen Plan habe, lohnt es sich überhaupt zu der Zeit am Fjord auf Barsch und Hecht, oder ist eher nur P&T angesagt? Danke nochmals


----------



## rainzor (20. Februar 2022)

Moin Meter11 ,

eigentlich geht Barsch am Fjord immer. Problem ist nur, dass am südlichen Zipfel bis 16. März das Angeln verboten ist. Und in den anderen Bereichen ist es häufig sehr flach und / oder man kommt nicht ans Wasser. Oder du musst eben weiter fahren. Ringköbing oder Bork an den Hafenausfahrten geht auch. In den Häfen ist verboten.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Meter11 (20. Februar 2022)

Danke rainzor, für die Tipps!
Das mit dem Angelverbot für den Südzipfel wusste ich tatsächlich nicht, aber Bork geht dann ja auch noch, sind ja nur ca 15min fahrt  Welche Seite ist da denn besser zum Angeln?

Und direkt in Bjerregard ist ja auch der kleine Strandzugang, den würd ich mir auch mal angucken, vielleicht geht da ja auch bisschen was


----------



## rainzor (20. Februar 2022)

Rund um Bork ist es extrem flach, deshalb geht's eigentlich nur in der Fahrrinne an der Hafenausfahrt. Und die erreichst du von beiden Seiten.

Welchen Zugang in Bjerregard meinst du denn? Auf dem Campingplatz? Da hab ich es noch nie versucht, sieht aber bei Google Maps sehr flach aus.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Meter11 (20. Februar 2022)

Ja genau am Campingplatz meinte ich. Hab auch gedacht dass es sehr flach aussieht, aber probieren geht über studieren, und da ich den Jahresschein Ja eh habe kostet mich dieser Versuch ja nix extra 
Kann ich mit dem Schein theoretisch auch die Auen in der Gegend beangeln, oder ist es so wie in der Skiern und Varde dass man da ne extra Karte benötigt?


----------



## rainzor (20. Februar 2022)

Nee, die Auen und Seen kosten extra. Der staatliche Schein ist nur für Meer und Fjord.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Meter11 (20. Februar 2022)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht 
Danke für die ganzen Tipps Rainer!


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Februar 2022)

rainzor schrieb:


> Nee, die Auen und Seen kosten extra. Der staatliche Schein ist nur für Meer und Fjord.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


Da muss ich mal ganz betroffen fragen: gilt das auch für die Vonå bei Ringköbing? Ich dachte, da könnte man auch ohne weiteren Schein angeln. 
Meter11 : ich würde in Bork Havn die Seite der Einfahrt nehmen, wo weniger Schilf wächst. Da kannst du nicht nur direkt an der Einfahrt angeln, sondern wenigstens mal 20, 30 Meter die einfahrt entlang laufen. Auf der anderen Seite ist da direkt Schilf und matschiger Grund. Im letzten September hat da ein Angler von der anderen Seite mal seinen Köder im Schilf festgehängt. Sein Kumpel ist hingewatet. Ergebnis: Köder gerettet, Schuhe verloren...


----------



## Meter11 (21. Februar 2022)

Michael_05er danke auch dir für den Tipp!

Ich habe auch gerade versucht für die Falen Å (quasi bei Bork) 
irgendwo Kartenpreise zu finden, aber Fehlanzeige. Also auf den Einschlägigen Seiten wo man für die Flüsse sonst Karten kaufen kann, ist diese Au nicht mit drin. Vielleicht also doch Frei?!


----------



## Double2004 (21. Februar 2022)

rainzor schrieb:


> (...). Ringköbing oder Bork an den Hafenausfahrten geht auch. In den Häfen ist verboten.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Stimmt so pauschal nicht. Im Hafen von Ringköbing stehen Schaubilder, auf denen die Angelverbotszonen markiert sind. Von Bjerregard natürlich weit zu fahren, aber für Barsch definitiv lohnenswert. Wenn dort Schwärme stehen, ist es ein tolles Angeln...

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2022)

nur weil es  nirgenwo Karten  fürt bestimmte Strecken gibt , müssen die nicht frei sein.
Das können private Rechte sein, für die es keine Karten gibt


----------



## Meter11 (21. Februar 2022)

gibt's denn irgendwo ne Karte wo aufgelistet ist, was mit dem dänischen Angelschein befischbar ist?


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2022)

Fiskeriportalen - Fiskeristyrelsen
					






					www.fisketegn.dk


----------



## rainzor (21. Februar 2022)

Moin,

bei der Vonå bin ich mir nicht sicher, hab schon beide Versionen gehört.
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Fischereirechte in den Auen grundsätzlich bei den anliegenden Grunstückseignern liegen. Und die verpachten diese dann zum Teil an Angelvereine, oder Verkaufen selber Erlaubnisscheine, oder eben auch nicht. 

Double2004, du hast natürlich Recht, wobei im letzten Herbst waren die Schilder an der langen Kaimauer nicht mehr da. Und die obere Plattform ist ja schon fast Ausfahrt. ;-).

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Double2004 (21. Februar 2022)

rainzor schrieb:


> Double2004, du hast natürlich Recht, wobei im letzten Herbst waren die Schilder an der langen Kaimauer nicht mehr da. Und die obere Plattform ist ja schon fast Ausfahrt. ;-).
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Das stimmt natürlich bei entsprechender Gerätezusammenstellung. ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2022)

übrigens  - ich hatte da schon mal was geklärt:
fiskerikontrol Afdeling i Hvide Sande​ 
Fiskerikontrollen i Hvide Sande
Vesterhavsvej 302
Nymindegab
6830 Nørre Nebel
Tlf.:  72 18 58 30
E-mail: inspektoratvest@fiskeristyrelsen.dk

hier sitzt die staatl. Fischereiaufsicht-
m.E nach beantworten die Fragen gern .

also schreibt und Ergebnisse darf man auch teilen;-)))


----------



## Meter11 (28. Februar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> übrigens  - ich hatte da schon mal was geklärt:
> fiskerikontrol Afdeling i Hvide Sande​
> Fiskerikontrollen i Hvide Sande
> Vesterhavsvej 302
> ...



Ich habe vor einer Woche dort eine e-Mail hingeschickt und seitdem leider nichts gehört, kann also auch nichts teilen. Hat jemand ne ahnung, wie lang die dort benötigen um e-mail anfragen zu beantworten?


----------



## angler1996 (28. Februar 2022)

das ging eigentlich fix, in dänisch oder englisch geschrieben?


----------



## Meter11 (28. Februar 2022)

Englisch. mein Dänisch beschränkt sich (noch) auf das einfachste


----------



## angler1996 (28. Februar 2022)

ruf doch mal ;-))


----------



## Meter11 (1. März 2022)

So, habe heute morgen die Antwort auf meine Frage erhalten.

Für die Falen Au gibt es ausschließlich Private Fischereirechte und man muss quasi den Landbesitzer für einen jeweiligen Abschnitt ausfindig machen und sich von dem dann die Erlaubnis zum Fischen holen. Bekommt man diese, reicht der Fisketegn aus um dort zu angeln.
Gut zu wissen, gestaltet sich in der Praxis wohl aber etwas schwieriger, gerade wenn man eher die Abschnitte zwischen den Feldern ansieht. Falls nicht gerade ein Bauer auf dem Feld rumläuft, ist es wohl recht problematisch da irgend einen Grundbesitzer zu finden.


----------



## Hook007 (14. März 2022)

Hallo,

es ist schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich da war! Gibt es den Put and Take See am Hafen noch?

Gruß
Hook


----------



## jürgeng. (15. März 2022)

Hallo,
wenn du den P&T im Hafen von Hvide Sande auf der Fjordseite meinst, den gibt es seit min. 3-5 Jahren nicht mehr.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (15. März 2022)

Hook007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich da war! Gibt es den Put and Take See am Hafen noch?
> 
> ...


Moin .Gibt es schon  Jahre nicht mehr. Es gibt so schöne Teiche rund um den Fjord,  da musste man doch nicht in einem gemauerten Loch angeln


----------



## Hook007 (17. März 2022)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten!

anschmu Ja der war zwar nicht der schönste Platz, aber sehr ergiebig und die Fische haben immer sehr gut geschmeckt. 

Gibt es noch einen weiteren Salzwasser Put and Take außer Klittens?


----------



## DKNoob (17. März 2022)

Hook007 schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> anschmu Ja der war zwar nicht der schönste Platz, aber sehr ergiebig und die Fische haben immer sehr gut geschmeckt.
> 
> Gibt es noch einen weiteren Salzwasser Put and Take außer Klittens?


Zumindestens nicht am ringköbingfjord.und ja bei sören war es schon gut.. grosse fische und haben supi geschmeckt. klittens ist ja kein reines salzwasser sondern mehr brackwasser.


----------



## anschmu (17. März 2022)

Hook007 schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> anschmu Ja der war zwar nicht der schönste Platz, aber sehr ergiebig und die Fische haben immer sehr gut geschmeckt.
> 
> Gibt es noch einen weiteren Salzwasser Put and Take außer Klittens?


Dem will ich nicht absprechen , hatte ja immer gut Frischwasser. Aber der Rest war schon ziemlich grausam ⁹


----------



## DKNoob (18. März 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Dem will ich nicht absprechen , hatte ja immer gut Frischwasser. Aber der Rest war schon ziemlich grausam ⁹


das war ja früher kein reiner put and take.es war mehr oder weniger eine zucht wo man für den kilo fisch bezahlen musste.du konntest dort dein fisch mit der rute fangen musstest aber alles per kilo abrechnen.den leuten war das egal wie der tümpel aussah  .. hauptsache man konnte angeln.das war bevor es die ganzen put and takes gab wo es keine beschränkung mehr gab.


----------



## Michinew (20. März 2022)

Moin zusammen, schon jemand erfolgreich auf Hering unterwegs?


----------



## raxrue (20. März 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, schon jemand erfolgreich auf Hering unterwegs?


das würde mich auch Interessieren....hab da so ein gewissen Druck in mir...


----------



## Dortmunder (24. März 2022)

Nabend, 
mich würde interessieren, ob jemand über die Osterferien vor Ort ist. 
Wie fahren am 09.04 für 14 Tage hoch. 
Aufgrund des milden Winters gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sich die Heringe in Hvide Sande und Thorsminde gut fangen lassen werden. Aktuell wird die Wassertemperatur mit 6°C angegeben. Scheint dieses Jahr also alles zu passen.

VG aus Dortmund


----------



## eislander (28. März 2022)

Was ist los ?
Schon Ferienzeit und keine aktuellen Berichte aus  HS . Ist denn tatsächlich kein Member dort ?
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2022)

eislander schrieb:


> Was ist los ?
> Schon Ferienzeit und keine aktuellen Berichte aus  HS . Ist denn tatsächlich kein Member dort ?
> Gruß  Eislander


Ist vielleicht noch etwas zu früh,  Ferien beginnen wohl auch erst nächste Woche. Und vielleicht noch zu kalt für den Hering


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (30. März 2022)

Moin Leute,
Ich bin im Mai endlich wieder in Hvide Sande und wollte es diesmal auch in der Brandung ausprobieren. Bin sonst eher eher an der Ostsee Brandungsangeln. Habt ihr möglicherweise noch ein paar Tipps/Spots, an denen ich es versuchen sollte? 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## raxrue (31. März 2022)

So wie es ausschaut haben sie die Stege montiert oder sind gerade dabei...Angler hab ich keine gesehen...werde je nach Wetter und Fangmeldungen kuzfristig mal durchstarten...wer Brandungsangeln möchte sollte mal drauf achten wo die Fischer zugange sind ....
Bækbygård Strand war immer mal sehr Interressant weil die Wassertiefe  in Strandnähe schnell Zunimmt...ansonsten über Google einfach mal schauen wo es schnell Tiefer wird​


----------



## prinz1980 (31. März 2022)

Moin,
also ich bin vom 15. - 24.04 oben in HS, hoffe das der Hering einigermaßen da ist, letztes Jahr war ich die ersten 10 Tage im Juni oben, der Hering war wie in Massen da, jeder Wurf 3-5 Stück am Parternoster, das war schon richtig geil.
der ein oder andere See wird natürlich auch probiert, und wenn alles nicht so richtig will dann geht es in die Brandung.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Michinew (5. April 2022)

Moin zusammen,
Hier ist es aber echt ruhig! Was macht der Hering, geht aktuell schon was? Der Webcam ist ja auch keine Situation zu entlocken.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. April 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Hier ist es aber echt ruhig! Was macht der Hering, geht aktuell schon was? Der Webcam ist ja auch keine Situation zu entlocken.


Moin,
das könnte ich Dir in 2 Wochen sagen, aber laut Aussage vom Cousin, der in HS wohnt, wird schon gefangen.
Hg Carsten


----------



## Michinew (6. April 2022)

Dann werde ich mich wohl morgen mal selbst auf den Weg machen und nachschauen. 
Unterkunft ist gefunden, morgen Nachmittag los und Freitag am Wasser.


----------



## prinz1980 (6. April 2022)

Na dann Petri heil und berichte mal bitte. 
Bin ja in 8 Tagen dann auch oben.


----------



## KegnaesFisker (6. April 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe es geht soweit allen gut.
> Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand über die Ostertage in und um Hvide Sande Urlaub macht?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Dortmund


Hallo, ja ich plane, wie schon seit vielen Jahren über Ostern den Heringen nachzustellen. Mal sehen, was rauskommt.


----------



## KegnaesFisker (6. April 2022)

eislander schrieb:


> Was ist los ?
> Schon Ferienzeit und keine aktuellen Berichte aus  HS . Ist denn tatsächlich kein Member dort ?
> Gruß  Eislander


Erst ab nächster Woche Mittwoch/Donnerstag werden wir da sein..


----------



## Michinew (6. April 2022)

Na das Wetter am Wochenende sieht echt nicht so gut aus, aber wenigstens kein gedrängel am Wasser.
Ich werde berichten, wenn ich es im Angelfieber und ausgiebigen Nachbesprechungen nicht vergesse.


----------



## Dortmunder (7. April 2022)

So, 
Angelzeug für Hering und Forelle ist gepackt. Jetzt muss ich das ganze Zeug nur wieder wie jedes Jahr, an meiner Frau vorbei ins Auto bekommen....

Beste Grüße


----------



## wombel23 (7. April 2022)

Können ja fast schon ein Board treffen veranstalten werden ab Ostersamstag in bork havn sein und bestimmt den ein oder anderen Abstecher nach hvide sande machen. Wie sieht es denn in der Gegend mit dem brandungsangeln aus? Geht da was und wenn wo sollte man es denn versuchen?


----------



## anschmu (8. April 2022)

Moin . Auf der Mole stehen ca 10 Angler wird wohl auch schon Hering gefangen


----------



## Michinew (8. April 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
Heute 50 Heringe gefangen. War kein Geschenk, immer nur Einzelfang. Sehr windig und kalt inkl. Schnee.
Aber trotzdem sehr geil.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. April 2022)

wombel23 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn in der Gegend mit dem brandungsangeln aus? Geht da was und wenn wo sollte man es denn versuchen?



Na klar geht da was, waren bislang zwar nur im Herbst da aber einen Versuch würd ich immer wagen.
Ganz wichtig 2Stunden vor Huchwasser am Platz sein und Plätze, da wären die Süd-und Nordmole und dann hast du jede Menge
Strand... am besten suchst du dann den Bereich wo die Brandung ruhiger ist da läuft das Wasser was an den Strand gespült wird
wieder zurück dementsprechend etwas tiefer.
Wir haben 180gr Kralle gefischt das ging so die Nordsee hat halt ordentlich Strömung.
Köder waren Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm und Heringsfetzen auf allen Ködern bissen die Platen (Flunder und Kliesche) aber auch 
Wolfsbarsch, kleine Wittlinge, Dorsche und Seelachse.


Gruß Frank

Ps. das war auf der Südmole 3 Stunden fischen und reichlich Klischen gefangen bis 32cm


----------



## Dortmunder (10. April 2022)

Moin, 
wir sind gestern angekommen. Zur Zeit ist es sehr wechselhaft vom Wetter mit sehr stürmischem kalten Westwind. Nachdem ich mir heute meine Hvide Sande Saisonkarte gekauft habe, bin ich mal rüber zur Schleuse geschlichen. Auf dem Steg vielleicht 10 Angler, aber ich konnte nicht sehen, dass etwas gefangen wurde. Der Reinigungsraum sieht auch noch recht ungenutzt und sauber aus. Aber der Räucherofen im Container vor der Tür läuft. 
Benutzt hat ihn heute aber wohl auch noch niemand.Alle Einschubroste waren leer.
Gab im Auto natürlich auch direkt wieder Anschiss, wie es sein kann, dass ich nach 15 Minuten gucken rieche wie ein Räucheraal...... 
Aber völlig egal, hat sich gelohnt. 
Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter so die kommenden Tage entwickelt. Dann wird es wohl auch wieder bessere Heringsfänge geben. 

VG


----------



## Michinew (10. April 2022)

Wir hatten gestern zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr 53 Stück gefangen. Aus dem nichts waren sie da und dann auch genauso schnell wieder weg. Ach ja, morgens bis Mittag 9 Stück.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. April 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Gab im Auto natürlich auch direkt wieder Anschiss, wie es sein kann, dass ich nach 15 Minuten gucken rieche wie ein Räucheraal......



         ja, ja so kann es laufen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dortmunder (10. April 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr 53 Stück gefangen. Aus dem nichts waren sie da und dann auch genauso schnell wieder weg. Ach ja, morgens bis Mittag 9 Stück.


Das ist für die Wetterbedingungen doch ein super Ergebnis. 
Ich hatte gestern zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr nur 5,3 Bier . War aber auch gut! 
VG


----------



## Dortmunder (10. April 2022)

Mir war das gestern und heute einfach zu windig.... (Warmduscher halt)
Aber untätig war ich auch nicht. Habe heute Nachmittag mal die 2 Stunden Karte am Ox gezogen und bin an den "Bachläufen" rumgetigert. Da ist man super gestützt vor dem Wetter. Ergebnis kann sich auch sehen lassen, wie ich finde. 2 schöne Regenbogen Trutten so um 2-2,5 kg aktiv auf langsam geführtes Gummi in grün ohne Tungsten. Echt Zeitlupe . Also Graved "Lach" fürs Osterfrühstück auch safe.

VG


----------



## Michinew (10. April 2022)

Ja das Wetter war mega heftig, aber ich hatte nur Freitag und Samstag zum fischen. Bin leider schon wieder daheim. Bierchen gab es aber auch bei uns.


----------



## Dortmunder (12. April 2022)

Tach auch,
kurze Info.
Der Hering stand heute bei mäßigem Ostwind vor der Schleuse in Hvide Sande.
War natürlich auch entsprechend voll und es waren wieder genug "Petrijünger" dabei, die scheinbar ab Anfang April für den Rest des Jahres nur noch Hering konsumieren. Anders kann ich mir diese Fangmengen nicht schlüssig erklären.
Ich habe mit einem gekürzten Vorfach und 2  Haken innerhalb von 1,5h gut 70 Heringe gefangen. Das ist mehr als genug und für mich war es das auch für diesen Urlaub mit Hering. Also mein Platz wäre frei .
Der Säuberungsraum quillt natürlich auch über vor Menschen.
Aber am Tyskerhavnen lässt sich das auch in Ruhe erledigen mit dem putzen der Fische. 
VG


----------



## Dicker waller (13. April 2022)

GiuseppeLuckmann schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Ich bin im Mai endlich wieder in Hvide Sande und wollte es diesmal auch in der Brandung ausprobieren. Bin sonst eher eher an der Ostsee Brandungsangeln. Habt ihr möglicherweise noch ein paar Tipps/Spots, an denen ich es versuchen sollte?
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg


Ja Moin nach Hamburg, 
ich fahre auch am 7 Mai für zwei wochen dort hin. Denke das an der Brandung schon Plattfisch geht, die werden aber noch sehr mager sein.
Relativ gute Chancen hat man in Husby (Baekbygard Strand) oder von der der Mole in Hvide Sande.
Du brauchst auf alle fälle gute Krallenbleie zwischen 150 und 200 gr sonst bleibt nichts liegen. Von der Mole aus geht es auch mit Buttlöffel
ganz gut.
Ich erde es dieses Jahr mal mit Pose und ganz feinen Geschirr auf Hornhecht versuchen. Hering wird auch schon gut gefangen,
die Webcam ist wieder online.
Viele Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## jürgeng. (13. April 2022)

Moin zusammen,

zur Info: eben habe ich  zufällig gesehen, dass die Webcam vom Sportfischercenter endlich wieder funktioniert und das Geschehen auf dem Ponton zeigt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## jürgeng. (13. April 2022)

uuups, zu spät gesehen, daß der Kollege schon die aktive webcam berichtet hat.
Sorry


----------



## Locke (13. April 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Aber am Tyskerhavnen lässt sich das auch in Ruhe erledigen mit dem putzen der Fische.


Moin,
ist dort ebenfalls ein Haus zum reinigen der Fische?
VG
Locke


----------



## anschmu (13. April 2022)

Hab auch gerade mal webcam geschaut,  ist das Bild bei euch nur schwarzweiß?


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (13. April 2022)

E N D L I C H ........   aber auch bei mir.. schwarz / weiß.   Egal, Hauptsache ein Bild..


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2022)

__





						Webcam | Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center
					





					de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk
				




der aktuelle Überblick ;-))


----------



## Dortmunder (13. April 2022)

Locke schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist dort ebenfalls ein Haus zum reinigen der Fische?
> VG
> Locke


Moin, 
nicht so etwas wie an der Schleuse. 
Da sind 2 Reinigungsplätze, die auch durch die paar Fischer da genutzt werden. 
Habe da mal nett gefragt und nen Sixpack springen lassen und seit dem mache ich das da fertig. 
VG


----------



## Dänemark-Fan (13. April 2022)

Hallo in die Heimat,
Heute war es leicht. Der Hering stand vor der geschlossenen Schleuse bei Ostwind. Super Bedingungen. 
Um 16.00 In 1,5 std. war der Eimer voll. 
Immer auch daran denken, dass das ausnehmen usw. auch ne menge Zeit schluckt. 
Mehr brauche ich nicht. Habe zum Abendessen gleich welche gebraten: der Hammer. (Obwohl so frisch dich das verformen in der Pfanne es nicht so einfach ist, aber köstlich)


----------



## Dortmunder (14. April 2022)

Moin,
so sieht das dann aus, wenn man Heringe platzsparend für die Heimreise vorbereitet.
Lecker Doppelfilets.
Habe jetzt auch doch noch ein wenig Platz in der Gefriertruhe. Die Nachbarn wir des freuen...

VG und schöne Ostertage


----------



## Seatrout (16. April 2022)

Hering satt. Gerade mit 4 mann bei bestem Wetter 350stk in 2 std.


----------



## Michinew (16. April 2022)

Petri 

Hey, ihr habt das richtig gut, letzte Woche musste jeder Hering hart erkämpft werden!


----------



## anschmu (16. April 2022)

Seatrout schrieb:


> Hering satt. Gerade mit 4 mann bei bestem Wetter 350stk in 2 std.


Männer lasst noch was drin. Ich komme erst am 14.5 hoch


----------



## Dortmunder (16. April 2022)

Moin, 
bei bestem Wetter noch einmal zum Heringsangeln gewesen. 
Lief super, gute Stimmung, Eimer in einer Stunde randvoll. 
Richtig große Heringe dabei.


----------



## raxrue (17. April 2022)

Schön Farbig die WebCam


----------



## wombel23 (17. April 2022)

Hering lief super heute waren Etwas abseits von der Meute aber voll war es trotzdem . Morgen mal zum henne strand und versuchen ein paar Platte zu erwischen. Gibt es es noch was anderes zu fangen hier in der Gegend?


----------



## Shaenx (18. April 2022)

Hallo!

Werde nächsten Monat mit der Familie Urlaub in Dänemark machen und habe vor dort einige Stellen zu beangeln (Hvide Sande etc)



Gerne möchte ich auch den ringkobing fjord beangeln, ein Bellyboot hätten wir (ich und der Schwager) jedoch sind wir für den Schwager noch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Rute, da wir gerne auf Barsch angeln wollen vom Bellyboot aus.


Eine Rute mit eienr Länge von 198cm - 225cm sollte reichen bzw. "optimal" sein?



WG hätte ich an 5g-15g gedacht (+/- 1) ?

Wir haben auch noch 2 "größere" Ruten. 


1x Daiwa NInja 30-60g  2.70m
1x Ultraboost von LK Hecht/Zander 10-50g 2.65m

Teilt mir eure Meinung mit


----------



## Fraci (18. April 2022)

Ich wollte die nächsten Tage nach hvide Sande rüber fahren. Hat jemand Tipps wo vielleicht bisschen weniger los ist? Da auf der Webcam stehen die in 2 Meter Abstand. Mit dem werfen bin ich noch ein Profi und denke ich bräuchte vllt 3-4 Meter Platz .


----------



## Dortmunder (18. April 2022)

Fraci schrieb:


> Ich wollte die nächsten Tage nach hvide Sande rüber fahren. Hat jemand Tipps wo vielleicht bisschen weniger los ist? Da auf der Webcam stehen die in 2 Meter Abstand. Mit dem werfen bin ich noch ein Profi und denke ich bräuchte vllt 3-4 Meter Platz .


Du musst dich ja nicht mit auf den Ponton stellen. Die Mole und der Anleger Richtung Hafenausfahrt sind auch super Stellen und auf jeden Fall entspannter was das Werfen angeht. Aber bei 3-4 Meter wirst du dein Platz finden. Es gibt genug die sich da nicht wirklich Gedanken machen. Die schießen dich auch mit einem 45 Gramm Heringsblei von der Rampe ab, während du nichts ahnend in der Mitte von dem Ponton stehst.... Und da reden wir dann über 30-40m..... Also ran!

VG


----------



## Michael_05er (19. April 2022)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Werde nächsten Monat mit der Familie Urlaub in Dänemark machen und habe vor dort einige Stellen zu beangeln (Hvide Sande etc)
> 
> ...


Ich hab zwei Ruten aus der Daiwa Ballistic X Rutenserie. Eine mit 10g Wurfgewicht und eine Solid tip bis 14g. Kosten um die 90 Euro und haben im Fjord bisher super funktioniert.


----------



## Shaenx (19. April 2022)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Ruten aus der Daiwa Ballistic X Rutenserie. Eine mit 10g Wurfgewicht und eine Solid tip bis 14g. Kosten um die 90 Euro und haben im Fjord bisher super funktioniert.


Finde unter "Daiwa Ballistic X" den kleinsten mit einem WG von 5-20..  


edit: ah diese hier? https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...vJT9lp9j8Tu4ioaAkm85hHlWbCheOX8RoCmpwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Michael_05er (19. April 2022)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Finde unter "Daiwa Ballistic X" den kleinsten mit einem WG von 5-20..
> 
> 
> edit: ah diese hier? https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...vJT9lp9j8Tu4ioaAkm85hHlWbCheOX8RoCmpwQAvD_BwE


Die hab ich auch gesehen. Der Text erzählt was von der Freams Serie, aber das Bild ist eine Ballistic. Ansonsten hab ich bei Gerlinger welche online gesehen.


----------



## Shaenx (19. April 2022)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch gesehen. Der Text erzählt was von der Freams Serie, aber das Bild ist eine Ballistic. Ansonsten hab ich bei Gerlinger welche online gesehen.











						Daiwa Steckrute Ballistic LTD Light Spin - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Steckrute Ballistic LTD Light Spin  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Wäre jetzt eine Auswahl, weil bis 14gr.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. April 2022)

Ist schon zwei, drei Jahre her, dass ich meine geholt habe. Es kann sein, dass es nicht mehr alle Modelle der Reihe gibt. Ich persönlich denke, dass 10g wurfgewicht auch ausreichen. 14g ist aber auch feinund wird Spaß machen. Viel mehr brauchst du nicht, gerade vom Belly aus.


----------



## Shaenx (20. April 2022)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ist schon zwei, drei Jahre her, dass ich meine geholt habe. Es kann sein, dass es nicht mehr alle Modelle der Reihe gibt. Ich persönlich denke, dass 10g wurfgewicht auch ausreichen. 14g ist aber auch feinund wird Spaß machen. Viel mehr brauchst du nicht, gerade vom Belly aus.


Alles klar. Geht halt auch um den Fjord an sich, nicht das ich dort 12grp brauche zwecks strömung 

Aber vielen Dank!


----------



## anschmu (22. April 2022)

Moin , jetzt aber los , die ersten stehen schon auf der Mole


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. April 2022)

moin,
Zum Glück ist es nicht so voll an der Schleuse 
Hab mich auf der Fjordseite mal ein Stündchen dazwischen gestellt und meine 30 Stück gefangen, reicht erstmal.
hg Carsten


----------



## Dicker waller (25. April 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> moin,
> Zum Glück ist es nicht so voll an der Schleuse
> Hab mich auf der Fjordseite mal ein Stündchen dazwischen gestellt und meine 30 Stück gefangen, reicht erstmal.
> hg Carsten


Super, 30 Stück pro Tag reichen auch vollkommen aus. Ich Reise nächste Woche Samstag an. Gibt es den schon Hornhechte?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. April 2022)

hornhechte hab ich jetzt noch nicht gesehen, dauert wohl noch etwas.


----------



## Dicker waller (26. April 2022)

Ja denke ich auch, muss wohl noch etwas wärmer werden. Aber es sind ja noch knapp zwei Wochen bis zur Anreise und bis dahin kann sich noch viel verändern.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (26. April 2022)

Der Raps muss blühen..


----------



## Dortmunder (26. April 2022)

War jetzt am Wochenende nicht auch wieder das "Heringsfestival"?
Wer ist Mr Wathose geworden???  Die wichtigen Dinge werden hier einfach nicht weiter gegeben...


----------



## Dortmunder (26. April 2022)

Denke auch das es bestimmt noch 2-3 Wochen dauern wird, bis man wieder gezielt auf den Hartz4-Marlin angeln kann. 
Wobei die meisten ja eh nur versuchen sie mit einem Heringsvorfach zu reißen....


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. April 2022)

kommendes Wochenende ist das megaevent
Und wer da bei dem "Wettbewerb" mister Hering mitmacht dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Da nützt auch keine Impfung. 
Aber woher wissen die hornhechte wann der Raps blüht 
Aber Du hast recht, man sagt es so.
hg Carsten


----------



## Dicker waller (26. April 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> War jetzt am Wochenende nicht auch wieder das "Heringsfestival"?
> Wer ist Mr Wathose geworden???  Die wichtigen Dinge werden hier einfach nicht weiter gegeben...


Heringsfestival ist erst nächstes Wochenende. Immer das letzte Wochenende im April.,


----------



## Dicker waller (26. April 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Denke auch das es bestimmt noch 2-3 Wochen dauern wird, bis man wieder gezielt auf den Hartz4-Marlin angeln kann.
> Wobei die meisten ja eh nur versuchen sie mit einem Heringsvorfach zu reißen....


Ja das ist schon übel wie dort mit den Hornis umgegangen wird. Dabei macht es so viel Spaß mit leichten Geschirr und Heringsfetzen den Jungs nachzustellen. Ich werde 
ein paar Videos machen und einstellen wenn ich vor Ort bin.


----------



## Dortmunder (26. April 2022)

Stimmt, dass war ja Mister Hering... 
Hast du Recht. Dem der da mitmacht ist tatsächlich nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Dortmunder (26. April 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon übel wie dort mit den Hornis umgegangen wird. Dabei macht es so viel Spaß mit leichten Geschirr und Heringsfetzen den Jungs nachzustellen. Ich werde
> ein paar Videos machen und einstellen wenn ich vor Ort bin.


Das ist auf jeden Fall mal richtig krass, was da abgeht. Bei den Hornhechten tatsächlich noch widerlicher als beim Heringsangeln.
Wobei ja auch hier der Begriff waidgerecht bei den meisten jedwede Bedeutung verliert.
Aber wenn die dann anfangen mit ihren 300g Pilkruten einer 5000 Rolle mit 0.50er Mono und nem  Makrelen Vorfach die Hornhechte vor der Schleuse wegzureißen, könnte ich echt im Strahl kotzen. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch welche die mit ner Matchrute, Spiro und Einzelhaken am  2,50m Vorfach der normalen Hornhechtangelei nachgehen.
Ist also nicht hoffnungslos.


----------



## Dicker waller (26. April 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall mal richtig krass, was da abgeht. Bei den Hornhechten tatsächlich noch widerlicher als beim Heringsangeln.
> Wobei ja auch hier der Begriff waidgerecht bei den meisten jedwede Bedeutung verliert.
> Aber wenn die dann anfangen mit ihren 300g Pilkruten einer 5000 Rolle mit 0.50er Mono und nem  Makrelen Vorfach die Hornhechte vor der Schleuse wegzureißen, könnte ich echt im Strahl kotzen. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch welche die mit ner Matchrute, Spiro und Einzelhaken am  2,50m Vorfach der normalen Hornhechtangelei nachgehen.
> Ist also nicht hoffnungslos.


Genau so ist das, 
ich distanziere mich auch grundsätzlich aus dem Bereich vor der Schleuse. Es gibt genügend stellen an dem man in Ruhe Angeln kann. Vielleicht fängt man dort nicht diese Massen aber wieviel Hornhecht oder Hering braucht der Mensch zum Essen ?
Aber jedem das Seine.
Was mich wundert ist das ,daß abschlagen der Heringe Gar nicht kontrolliert wird. Gestern morgen wurde auf dem Anleger fleißig kontrolliert und die Heringe flogen trotzdem lebendig im Eimer. Also, wer bitte hat das in der Hand ????


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (27. April 2022)

Heute mal an der Schleuse vorbeigeschaut, gefangen wird auf der Meerseite sehr ordentlich,  was einem nur auffällt ist das die leute sich regelrecht in einen fangrausch angeln. die Eimer sind schon alle voll, aber sie bekommen den Hals nicht voll.


----------



## Dicker waller (27. April 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Heute mal an der Schleuse vorbeigeschaut, gefangen wird,  auf der Meerseite sehr ordentlich,  was einem nur auffällt ist das die leute sich regelrecht in einen fangrausch angeln. die Eimer sind schon alle voll, aber sie bekommen den Hals nicht voll.


Da wird der Angler zum Raubtier, das ist wie das Kilo angeln am Forellenteich nur ohne bezahlen.


----------



## anschmu (27. April 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> Da wird der Angler zum Raubtier, das ist wie das Kilo angeln am Forellenteich nur ohne bezahlen.


Ist doch jedes Jahr ein und dasselbe. Kann ich mich schon garnicht mehr drüber aufregen!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (27. April 2022)

aufregen eher nicht nur immer wieder wundern, zum Glück ist bald der erste Mai und ich sitze wieder alleine im Wald und harre der Dinge (bock) dir da kommen oder auch nicht


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (28. April 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, 
Ist jemand aktuell vor Ort und kann etwas zu der allgemeinen Fanglage sagen? Es ist ja jetzt und für die nächste Woche mäßiger Wind aus Westen angesagt, hat jemand damit Erfahrung und weiß, was für Fangaussichten für Hering und Platten bestehen?


----------



## Dicker waller (28. April 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Ist jemand aktuell vor Ort und kann etwas zu der allgemeinen Fanglage sagen? Es ist ja jetzt und für die nächste Woche mäßiger Wind aus Westen angesagt, hat jemand damit Erfahrung und weiß, was für Fangaussichten für Hering und Platten bestehen?


----------



## Dicker waller (28. April 2022)

Ich denke das der Wind momentan nicht so eine Große Rolle spielt. Wichtiger ist da schon eher die Temperatur und ein bisschen Sonne.
Für Plattfisch ist auflandiger Wind ( also Westwind ) schon prima und jetzt im Frühjahr haben sie auch Hunger, sind allerdings ziemlich mager und machen in der Pfanne nicht viel her. Ich reise auch am 7 Mai an und lass es einfach auf mich zukommen. Genügend Fisch wird auf alle Fälle da sein.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (28. April 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> Ich denke das der Wind momentan nicht so eine Große Rolle spielt. Wichtiger ist da schon eher die Temperatur und ein bisschen Sonne.
> Für Plattfisch ist auflandiger Wind ( also Westwind ) schon prima und jetzt im Frühjahr haben sie auch Hunger, sind allerdings ziemlich mager und machen in der Pfanne nicht viel her. Ich reise auch am 7 Mai an und lass es einfach auf mich zukommen. Genügend Fisch wird auf alle Fälle da sein.


Ja, habe aus der Oster woche gehört, dass der Hering in großen Massen da war, also 50+ Fische die Stunde. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das immer noch so ist, jetzt am Wochenende ist ja auch das Festival. Ansonsten werden wir es auf jeden Fall auch in Aargab und Nr. Lyngvig in der Brandung probieren.


----------



## Dicker waller (28. April 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Ja, habe aus der Oster woche gehört, dass der Hering in großen Massen da war, also 50+ Fische die Stunde. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das immer noch so ist, jetzt am Wochenende ist ja auch das Festival. Ansonsten werden wir es auf jeden Fall auch in Aargab und Nr. Lyngvig in der Brandung probieren.


Die Massen werden in nächster Zeit bestimmt nicht weniger werden.
Ich bin jedes Jahr Anfang Mai dort und hatte nur selten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Da sieht es im Herbst schon anders aus. Der Späte Hering ist meistens erst Ende Oktober vor Ort.
Aber letzten September waren noch schöne Makrelen und Platten zu fangen.
So hat also jede Jahreszeit was für sich.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (29. April 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> Die Massen werden in nächster Zeit bestimmt nicht weniger werden.
> Ich bin jedes Jahr Anfang Mai dort und hatte nur selten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Da sieht es im Herbst schon anders aus. Der Späte Hering ist meistens erst Ende Oktober vor Ort.
> Aber letzten September waren noch schöne Makrelen und Platten zu fangen.
> So hat also jede Jahreszeit was für sich.


Hört sich klasse an! Ich bin ab dem 1.5 für eine Woche vor Ort und werde alles mal probieren. .. Aktuelle Fangmeldungen, auch vom Festival wären auf jeden Fall trotzdem sehr interessant.


----------



## anschmu (29. April 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Hört sich klasse an! Ich bin ab dem 1.5 für eine Woche vor Ort und werde alles mal probieren. .. Aktuelle Fangmeldungen, auch vom Festival wären auf jeden Fall trotzdem sehr interessant.


Auf sportfisker hvidesande oder über hvidesande Festival kann man glaub ich die Ergebnisse sehen


----------



## Locke (29. April 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> .....
> Aber letzten September waren noch schöne Makrelen und Platten zu fangen.
> ....


Makrelen vom Strand aus mit Buttmontage oder gezielt? 
Als Beifang beim Heringsangeln an der Schleuse?

Finde ich spannend - hab die kleinen Thune in Hirtshals im Hafen geangelt, spassig und lecker.


----------



## Dicker waller (29. April 2022)

Locke schrieb:


> Makrelen vom Strand aus mit Buttmontage oder gezielt?
> Als Beifang beim Heringsangeln an der Schleuse?
> 
> Finde ich spannend - hab die kleinen Thune in Hirtshals im Hafen geangelt, spassig und lecker.


Habe die Makrelen auf der Mole in Hvide Sande bei auflaufenden Wasser gefangen.
Früh morgens oder Abends ist die beste Zeit.
Wichtig ist das, das Wasser nicht so aufgewühlt ist. Also am besten bei Ostwind.
Geangelt habe ich mit einer Karpfenruten und 12 er geflochtene damit man weit rauskommt.
Ein zweier oder dreier Makrelenvorfach  und davor ein 28 Gramm Mefoblinker waren ganz gut. Wichtig ist einfach das es noch nicht so kalt ist. Habe auf der Nordmole immer etwas besser gefangen.


----------



## Dicker waller (29. April 2022)

*Habe noch ein paar Bilder vom letztes Jahr gefunden. Die Filets lassen sich super im Tischräucherofen machen.*


----------



## Dicker waller (30. April 2022)

So, habe den Bluetooth Auslöser für meine Kamera an der Heringsangeln angebracht. Ab den 8.Mai wird dann gefilmt


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (30. April 2022)

Ist jemand beim Festival dabei? Wie läufts so? Was wird so gefangen?


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (2. Mai 2022)

Heute ersten vollen angeltag gehabt. Heringe sowie hornhechte voll da, 180 Heringe und 18 hornis in 3 Stunden angelzeit.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. Mai 2022)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, was Mann mit soviel Fisch anfängt? wohl eher nicht bei den "Massen" für den Eigenbedarf.... aber gut Heringsangeln ist eh keine Herausforderung und so wie es in Hvide Sande von vielen praktiziert wird eh nicht.....das hat im übergeordneten Sinne für mich mit Angeln nicht zu tuen und mit der verbundenen Nachhaltigkeit, wozu wir als Angler ja auch eine Verpflichtung haben, erst recht nicht.  Aber im Ausland kann man das ja so praktizieren......und irgendwann ist dann das Gejammer wieder Groß wenn das "Heringsangeln" dann in Hvide Sande auch irgendwann vorbei ist, weil alle ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet haben. Aber ich möchte gleich betonen das, das meine persönliche Meinung ist und  keinen von der "Heringsangelelite" zu nahe treten möchte.


----------



## anschmu (3. Mai 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, was Mann mit soviel Fisch anfängt? wohl eher nicht bei den "Massen" für den Eigenbedarf.... aber gut Heringsangeln ist eh keine Herausforderung und so wie es in Hvide Sande von vielen praktiziert wird eh nicht.....das hat im übergeordneten Sinne für mich mit Angeln nicht zu tuen und mit der verbundenen Nachhaltigkeit, wozu wir als Angler ja auch eine Verpflichtung haben, erst recht nicht.  Aber im Ausland kann man das ja so praktizieren......und irgendwann ist dann das Gejammer wieder Groß wenn das "Heringsangeln" dann in Hvide Sande auch irgendwann vorbei ist, weil alle ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet haben. Aber ich möchte gleich betonen das, das meine persönliche Meinung ist und  keinen von der "Heringsangelelite" zu nahe treten möchte.


Wird an den Hotspots in Deutschland genauso praktiziert ! Der Mensch ist halt das unsozialste Raubtier auf diesem Planeten !


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Mai 2022)

moin,
meins ist das zwar auch nicht, weil ich nicht wüsste was ich mit so viel Fisch sollte, aber wenn es dann vernünftig verwertet wird ist da doch nichts bei. Die Großeltern kamen auch immer mit vollen Eimern nach Hause aus HS und da wurde nicht einer der Heringe weggeschmissen. Die wurden eingesalzen und dann hielten die sich bis zum letzten Hering.
hg Carsten


----------



## anschmu (3. Mai 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> moin,
> meins ist das zwar auch nicht, weil ich nicht wüsste was ich mit so viel Fisch sollte, aber wenn es dann vernünftig verwertet wird ist da doch nichts bei. Die Großeltern kamen auch immer mit vollen Eimern nach Hause aus HS und da wurde nicht einer der Heringe weggeschmissen. Die wurden eingesalzen und dann hielten die sich bis zum letzten Hering.
> hg Carsten


Genauso halte ich das auch .150 Stück reichen von Jahr zu Jahr.  Wenn man das durch 4 Personen im Haushalt teilt sind auch 300 Stück nicht viel.


----------



## Dicker waller (3. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Heute ersten vollen angeltag gehabt. Heringe sowie hornhechte voll da, 180 Heringe und 18 hornis in 3 Stunden angelzeit.


Wie ist denn die Größe der Heringe. Sind noch schöne zum Räuchern dabei?


----------



## Dicker waller (3. Mai 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Genauso halte ich das auch .150 Stück reichen von Jahr zu Jahr.  Wenn man das durch 4 Personen im Haushalt teilt sind auch 300 Stück nicht viel.


Wenn man den Fisch verwertet ist alles gut. Ich versorge auch meine Schwiegereltern und Freunde aber alles im Rahmen. Schließlich gibt es ja auch noch anderen Fisch in der Saison. Mir wären allerdings 150 bis 300 Heringe am Tag zuviel zu viel zum sauber machen und filitieren.
Und wenn man Zwei Wochen vor Ort ist, ist der Angelspaß schnell vorbei weil das Gefrierfach voll ist. Außerdem denke ich das der Fisch schnell verarbeitet werden sollte und daher nehme ich nicht mehr wie 30 bis 40 Fische pro Tag mit.
Aber das muss jeder selber mit sich klar machen.


----------



## Michinew (3. Mai 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> moin,
> meins ist das zwar auch nicht, weil ich nicht wüsste was ich mit so viel Fisch sollte, aber wenn es dann vernünftig verwertet wird ist da doch nichts bei. Die Großeltern kamen auch immer mit vollen Eimern nach Hause aus HS und da wurde nicht einer der Heringe weggeschmissen. Die wurden eingesalzen und dann hielten die sich bis zum letzten Hering.
> hg Carsten


Kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich habe dieses Jahr mit 60 Heringen weniger als die Hälfte der anderen Jahre mitgenommen. Was soll ich sagen, alle alle!
Aber, grundsätzlich muss man auch an die Verwertung denken, wegschmeißen darf man sie nicht.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (3. Mai 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Größe der Heringe. Sind noch schöne zum Räuchern dabei?


Absolut, hatte heute einige um die 30cm, heute ging wieder recht viel, allerdings nur auf auf der Fjord Seite, Meer Seite wurden fleißig hornhechte gerissen.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (3. Mai 2022)

Guten Abend meine Petrijünger, 
ich verfolge dieses Forum nun auch schon eine Weile und wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Sagt mal ehrlich Leute, wie geil ist das bitte zur Zeit, wie man sich mit Heringen beeumeln kann?! Bin nun schon seit drei Wochen in Hvide Sande und kann den Fisch schon gar nicht mehr zählen. Ganz nach dem Motto: Jeder fischt so viel er kann, nur nicht seinen Nebenmann! Nur traurig, dass hier so viele Angellegastheniker vor Ort sind, das mindert die Fangmengen nun doch ein wenig... 
Aber egal, man hat ja genug Zeit. Euch allen noch ein fröhliches Petri Heil in die Runde und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Silberling-Angeln!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Petrijünger,
> ich verfolge dieses Forum nun auch schon eine Weile und wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Sagt mal ehrlich Leute, wie geil ist das bitte zur Zeit, wie man sich mit Heringen beeumeln kann?! Bin nun schon seit drei Wochen in Hvide Sande und kann den Fisch schon gar nicht mehr zählen. Ganz nach dem Motto: Jeder fischt so viel er kann, nur nicht seinen Nebenmann! Nur traurig, dass hier so viele Angellegastheniker vor Ort sind, das mindert die Fangmengen nun doch ein wenig...
> Aber egal, man hat ja genug Zeit. Euch allen noch ein fröhliches Petri Heil in die Runde und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Silberling-Angeln!


dont feed the troll


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (4. Mai 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> dont feed the troll


Aber mal im Ernst... 3 Wochen am angeln?? Da müssen sich ja schon mehrere Eisschränke bei Kott Fritt gemietet worden sein... Habe gestern auch einen Angler im Schlachthaus getroffen, der hatte an einem Tag weit über 100 Hornis gerissen...


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst... 3 Wochen am angeln?? Da müssen sich ja schon mehrere Eisschränke bei Kott Fritt gemietet worden sein... Habe gestern auch einen Angler im Schlachthaus getroffen, der hatte an einem Tag weit über 100 Hornis gerissen...


Gibt auf alle Fälle ne spitzen Fischsuppe


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (4. Mai 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> dont feed the troll


Den Kommentar muss ich nun hoffentlich nicht verstehen... Ich dachte dies ist ein offenes Forum, in dem man seine Erfahrungen mit anderen teilen kann?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Mai 2022)

100 Hornis unfassbar und krank, was hat das denn noch mit Angeln zu tun ...................


----------



## rippi (4. Mai 2022)

100? Das ist gar nichts, ich fange immer 250!


----------



## BerndH (4. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht sind 100 Hornhecht zu fangen, weniger schädlich für den Bestand der Art,als wenn jeder 5 Meerforellen im Jahr entnimmt.
wer weiß das schon. 
ich finde es echt erbärmlich jeden Fangbericht zu kritisieren.


----------



## Michinew (4. Mai 2022)

Egal wieviel Fisch man fängt und mitnimmt, wenn man ihn sauber verwehrtet ist doch alles gut. Man muss doch nicht immer mit seiner Meinung über andere urteilen.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (4. Mai 2022)

Heute wurde auf jeden Fall vor der Schleuse auf der meerseite sehr gut gefangen, viel Hering, kaum hornhecht, super Wetter, auch in der Brandung ging was.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (4. Mai 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Fisch man fängt und mitnimmt, wenn man ihn sauber verwehrtet ist doch alles gut. Man muss doch nicht immer mit seiner Meinung über andere urteilen.


Das sehe ich genauso! Ich habe heute auch wieder richtig gut gefangen, über 400 Heringe konnte ich anlanden... Natürlich sind alle super verwertet, sollte also niemanden hier stören!


----------



## anschmu (5. Mai 2022)

Moin , mit kritischer oder nicht kritischer Meinung zu einem Post sollte man halt umgehen können und jedem seine Meinung zugestehen . Wir sind hier schließlich alles Angler und keine hochgebildeten Sozialstaatsvertreter !


----------



## Dicker waller (5. Mai 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , mit kritischer oder nicht kritischer Meinung zu einem Post sollte man halt umgehen können und jedem seine Meinung zugestehen . Wir sind hier schließlich alles Angler und keine hochgebildeten Sozialstaatsvertreter !


So sehe ich das auch denn seid Corona ist es ja schon fast strafbar geworden sich frei zu Äußern. Wollen wir doch wenigstens hier offen bleiben.


----------



## zander67 (5. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso! Ich habe heute auch wieder richtig gut gefangen, über 400 Heringe konnte ich anlanden... Natürlich sind alle super verwertet, sollte also niemanden hier stören!


Du wirst mit 400 Heringen oder auch mit 100 Hornhechten nicht den Bestand ruinieren, jedenfalls nicht kurzfristig.
Bevor das nämlich passiert, wird es vorher zu Reglementierungen kommen, sieht man ja jetzt schon in Norwegen oder auch in der Ostsee.
Auch in Norwegen sind Angler früher mit einer 400l Tiefkühltruhe angereist und haben die mit Filet voll gemacht, was zur damaligen Zeit auch legal war,
auch der Fisch wurde verwertet, aber jetzt sind die Reglementierungen da.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie hoch der Bestand an Heringen oder Hornhechten ist, wollte nur mal darstellen wir schnell sich das Blatt wenden kann.

Ob der Fang so großer Fischmengen noch etwas mit dem *Hobby* Angeln zu tun hat wo es ja eigentlich um mehr geht
als die Beschaffung von Nahrungsmittel muss ja jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ob der Fang so großer Fischmengen noch etwas mit dem *Hobby* Angeln zu tun hat wo es ja eigentlich um mehr geht
> als die Beschaffung von Nahrungsmittel muss ja jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden.



Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir, angeln ist für mich ein Hobby nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger, klar den Fisch den *ich *verwerten kann nehm ich mit keine Frage aber wenn ich die Fangzahlen teilweise so lese kommen mir da Zweifel auf, das das alles nur für einen (bzw.Haushalt) selber ist. 
Da wird gefangen was geht damit der "Urlaub" finanziert werden kann (siehe Norwegen) und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.
Auch wenn ja noch soviele Heringe,Hornhechte oder was auch immer da ist, maßhalten kennen einige nicht da siegt dann die Gier.
Aber das ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung.


Gruß Frank


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir, angeln ist für mich ein Hobby nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger, klar den Fisch den *ich *verwerten kann nehm ich mit keine Frage aber wenn ich die Fangzahlen teilweise so lese kommen mir da Zweifel auf, das das alles nur für einen (bzw.Haushalt) selber ist.
> Da wird gefangen was geht damit der "Urlaub" finanziert werden kann (siehe Norwegen) und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.
> Auch wenn ja noch soviele Heringe,Hornhechte oder was auch immer da ist, maßhalten kennen einige nicht da siegt dann die Gier.
> Aber das ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung.
> ...


Frank ,die haben da schon vor 20 Jahren mit blauen Fässern am Ufer gestanden u nd haben die voll geangelt. Das waren die Ableger, die si d dann nach NO gedüsst und haben die Köderfiische  blauen Fässern mitgebracht


----------



## Dortmunder (6. Mai 2022)

Moinsen,

man muss ja auch als guter Angler sehen wo man bleibt und die Betriebswirtschaftlichkeit im Auge behalten.
Anreise mit Hänger (Wegen der blauen Fässer).
-Miettruhe Woche 300Kronen
-Angelschein Woche 130 Kronen
-Erlaubniskarte Hafen 145 Kronen
-Viel buntes Angelzeug (Kaufrausch 250 Kronen). 
-Partner*innen (sorry) bei Laune halten, sprich örtlichen Einzelhandel befeuern.
(Betrag in Kronen hier nur als Platzhalter, da Summe nicht genau benannt werden kann)
Da müssen schon um die 300-500 Heringe pro Tag gezogen werden, damit die Rechnung aufgeht.
Von den Arbeitsstunden später im Schlachthaus mal ganz abgesehen....

So, SARKASMUS aus.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Mai 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> So SARKASMUS aus.



Leider gibt es "Angler" die das so sehen wie du das geschrieben hast, diese "Angler" tragen (obwohl in der Minderheit) sehr zum schlechten Ruf der Angler bei, spätestens wenn die Heringe lebend nach dem Fang ohne sie zu versorgen in den Eimer oder das blaue Fass geworfen werden...



Dortmunder schrieb:


> man muss ja auch als guter Angler sehen wo man bleibt und die Betriebswirtschaftlichkeit im Auge behalten.



wenn auch Sarkasmus, wer sein Hobby so definiert macht grundsätzlich was falsch und leider gibt es diese "Angler"


Gruß Frank


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (6. Mai 2022)

Ich versuche zwar tatsächlich so viel zu fangen, wie es nur möglich ist, jedoch werden Fische immer direkt waidgerecht getötet. Ich kann mich jeden Tag über die Leute aufregen, die die Fische nur so in den Eimer werfen. Das hat nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tun. Würde mich auch freuen, wenn man für den dänischen Angelschein mehr als nur Geld bräuchte. In Deutschland gibt es ja eine richtige Prüfung, da lernt man ja wie man mit Fischen umzugehen hat. Aber sowas wird hier natürlich nicht umgesetzt, sonst könnte man ja nicht so viel Geld verdienen...


----------



## Wollebre (6. Mai 2022)

........ was müsste ich gegenrechnen wenn es für z. B. einen Monat nach Indonesien geht.....
Kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn man so einige Beiträge liest.....
Auch erzählt nichts über die Sportfischerprüfung. Das ist seit Einführung Anfang der 70er Jahre nichts weiter als eine Gelddruckmaschine.
Viele Fragen in den Foren lassen meinen das man dort nicht wirklich was lernt....


----------



## Michinew (6. Mai 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> ........ was müsste ich gegenrechnen wenn es für z. B. einen Monat nach Indonesien geht.....
> Kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn man so einige Beiträge liest.....
> Auch erzählt nichts über die Sportfischerprüfung. Das ist seit Einführung Anfang der 70er Jahre nichts weiter als eine Gelddruckmaschine.
> Viele Fragen in den Foren lassen meinen das man dort nicht wirklich was lernt....


Lasst uns lieber über aktuelle Fänge an der Schleuse reden!


----------



## Michinew (6. Mai 2022)

Was war heute so los? Wollte nächste Woche mal kurz hinfahren und ein paar Hornis fischen. Ich hoffe es läuft dann so gut wie die letzten Tage.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (6. Mai 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Was war heute so los? Wollte nächste Woche mal kurz hinfahren und ein paar Hornis fischen. Ich hoffe es läuft dann so gut wie die letzten Tage.


Heute waren die Schleusen die meiste Zeit offen. Ich habe versucht richtig Hornis zu angeln, blieb leider nur bei einem Biss. Viele haben aber die ganze Zeit vor der Schleuse gerissen und damit auch ordentlich Erfolg gehabt. Was man davon halten soll, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (6. Mai 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Was war heute so los? Wollte nächste Woche mal kurz hinfahren und ein paar Hornis fischen. Ich hoffe es läuft dann so gut wie die letzten Tage.


Hallo, ich war heute auch wieder aktiv. Wie schleusenfreund schon geschrieben hat fast ganztägig offene schleusen. Hornis massenhaft da, jedoch fast ausschließlich gerissen wurden. Da stehen teilweise Leute, die man selbst gerne mal mit 6 (einige auch mit 2 paternostern hintereinander, um eine Dublette zu reißen) durch ein Gewässer reißen würde. Unglaublich wirklich!! Ich war auf Hering los und hatte heute mit 30 einen zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (6. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war heute auch wieder aktiv. Wie schleusenfreund schon geschrieben hat fast ganztägig offene schleusen. Hornis massenhaft da, jedoch fast ausschließlich gerissen wurden. Da stehen teilweise Leute, die man selbst gerne mal mit 6 (einige auch mit 2 paternostern hintereinander, um eine Dublette zu reißen) durch ein Gewässer reißen würde. Unglaublich wirklich!! Ich war auf Hering los und hatte heute mit 30 einen zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.


Solche Gedanken hatte ich auch schon häufiger! Am liebsten würde ich manchmal nur rumlaufen und dem ein oder anderen Angellegastheniker das Vorfach durchschneiden...


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2022)

Wenn man hier so mitliest, dann muß man denken Hvide Sande ist ein Herings-und Hornhechtpuff. 

Es ist bestimmt ganz schön kompliziert seine Angel in einen großen Schwarm zu hängen und nichts zu fangen.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (6. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Wenn man hier so mitliest, dann muß man denken Hvide Sande ist ein Herings-und Hornhechtpuff.
> 
> Es ist bestimmt ganz schön kompliziert seine Angel in einen großen Schwarm zu hängen und nichts zu fangen.


Für viele ist die größte Hürde, die Angel vernünftig ins Wasser zu werfen... Heute hat mich einer fast mit einem Blei erschlagen!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2022)

Ja das ist oben so im Amateuercamp......jeder der meistens weiß wie Angel geschrieben wird, stellt sich dahin und ist dann ein HERO , aber in Kappeln ist das auch so ...


----------



## anschmu (7. Mai 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja das ist oben so im Amateuercamp......jeder der meistens weiß wie Angel geschrieben wird, stellt sich dahin und ist dann ein HERO , aber in Kappeln ist das auch so ...


Ist doch jedes Jahr dasselbe Schauspiel. Der Mensch ist halt das unwichtigste Teil auf diesem Planeten


----------



## buttweisser (7. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Für viele ist die größte Hürde, die Angel vernünftig ins Wasser zu werfen... Heute hat mich einer fast mit einem Blei erschlagen!


Da ist es vielleicht ratsam seine Ausrüstung um einen Schutzhelm zu erweitern.


----------



## Josten (7. Mai 2022)

Moin, 

kann man die Hornhechte zur Zeit auch im Hafenbereich mit Pose und Heringsfetzen fangen oder ist das nicht aussichtsreich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2022)

Dynamit geht auch


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (8. Mai 2022)

Josten schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann man die Hornhechte zur Zeit auch im Hafenbereich mit Pose und Heringsfetzen fangen oder ist das nicht aussichtsreich?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Wenn die Schleusen zu sind, ist das auf jeden Fall möglich! Bei offenen Schleusen kann man es auf der Nordseeseite auf dem Steg ganz auf der linken Seite probieren, da hat man manchmal auch Glück. Musst auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass du keine Angellegasteniker neben dir stehen hast, ansonsten kannst du dich schnell von deiner Montage verabschieden.


----------



## Michinew (8. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Wenn die Schleusen zu sind, ist das auf jeden Fall möglich! Bei offenen Schleusen kann man es auf der Nordseeseite auf dem Steg ganz auf der linken Seite probieren, da hat man manchmal auch Glück. Musst auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass du keine Angellegasteniker neben dir stehen hast, ansonsten kannst du dich schnell von deiner Montage verabschieden.


Für diese Sorte Menschen werde ich eine zweite Rolle mit alter Schnur mitnehmen. Wenn er es im netten nicht lernen kann, dann bekommt er eben meine alte Schnur zum entwirren. Herrlicher Anblick wenn ich dann einfach meine Schnur abschneide und er dann richtig was zu tun hat. Dann schnell wieder die andere Rute und ein Bierchen aufmachen.


----------



## Michinew (8. Mai 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Für diese Sorte Menschen werde ich eine zweite Rolle mit alter Schnur mitnehmen. Wenn er es im netten nicht lernen kann, dann bekommt er eben meine alte Schnur zum entwirren. Herrlicher Anblick wenn ich dann einfach meine Schnur abschneide und er dann richtig was zu tun hat. Dann schnell wieder die andere Rute und ein Bierchen aufmachen.


Ach ja Reste von Patanoster liegen ja genug da rum.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (8. Mai 2022)

Michinew schrieb:


> Für diese Sorte Menschen werde ich eine zweite Rolle mit alter Schnur mitnehmen. Wenn er es im netten nicht lernen kann, dann bekommt er eben meine alte Schnur zum entwirren. Herrlicher Anblick wenn ich dann einfach meine Schnur abschneide und er dann richtig was zu tun hat. Dann schnell wieder die andere Rute und ein Bierchen aufmachen.


So und nicht anders!


----------



## Josten (8. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Wenn die Schleusen zu sind, ist das auf jeden Fall möglich! Bei offenen Schleusen kann man es auf der Nordseeseite auf dem Steg ganz auf der linken Seite probieren, da hat man manchmal auch Glück. Musst auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass du keine Angellegasteniker neben dir stehen hast, ansonsten kannst du dich schnell von deiner Montage verabschieden.


Alles klar. Vor 2 Jahren, im Juni, konnten wir nämlich total entspannt, mit dieser Methode, auch im Hafenbereich unzählige Hornis fangen. Das hat 1. total Spaß gemacht und ist 2. bestimmt auch waidgerechter, als das Reißen. 
Ich habe mich nur gefragt, ob wir damals besonders viel Glück hatten, dass wir so zahlreich Hornis auch im Hafen fangen konnten oder ob das die ganze Saison über so einfach möglich ist.


----------



## Dicker waller (8. Mai 2022)

War heute bei herrlichem Wetter das erste mal los.
Die ersten Filets sind eingefroren.


----------



## Dicker waller (8. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## Sea Hawk (8. Mai 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> .


?


----------



## Dicker waller (8. Mai 2022)

Sea Hawk schrieb:


> ?


Sorry, wollte ein Video einstellen, habe aber leider nicht das die richtige Dateiendung. Muss ich am Rechner ändern den ich aber leider nicht dabei habe. Also gibt es die Videos erst in zwei Wochen.


----------



## Locke (9. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> So und nicht anders!


Nun ja, man kann die Angelerfahrung der Mitangler nun nicht unbedingt direkt erkennen.
Aber freundlich bleiben und *anbieten zu zeigen* wie es richtig funktioniert, wäre vielleicht der erste Schritt. Ein wenig Nachsicht der zweite Schritt.

Neuangler gibt es in jedem Alter.

Unbelehrbare nehme ich hiervon aus


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (9. Mai 2022)

Locke schrieb:


> Nun ja, man kann die Angelerfahrung der Mitangler nun nicht unbedingt direkt erkennen.
> Aber freundlich bleiben und *anbieten zu zeigen* wie es richtig funktioniert, wäre vielleicht der erste Schritt. Ein wenig Nachsicht der zweite Schritt.
> 
> Neuangler gibt es in jedem Alter.
> ...


Ich rede natürlich von den Unbelehrbaren! Bei diesen Angellegastenikern ist die Kommunikation ohnehin meist schwierig, da gewisse Sprachbarrieren vorhanden sind.. 
Wenn sich da jemand neu versucht, wird natürlich geholfen und der ein oder andere Tipp gegeben...


----------



## anschmu (9. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Ich rede natürlich von den Unbelehrbaren! Bei diesen Angellegastenikern ist die Kommunikation ohnehin meist schwierig, da gewisse Sprachbarrieren vorhanden sind..
> Wenn sich da jemand neu versucht, wird natürlich geholfen und der ein oder andere Tipp gegeben...


Man sollte schon Fingerspitzengefühl haben um den Spezialisten etwas beizubringen.  Kursiert ein Youtube Video aus Dänemark wo die Forellen auch ohne Kescher aus dem Teich gezogen werden


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (9. Mai 2022)

Unglaublich was teilweise an der Schleuse los ist, große Probleme machen tatsächlich immer wieder "Angler" aus Osteuropa, die teilweise auch Gewalt androhen, um "Ihre" Plätze zu sichern... Erst letzte Woche wieder erlebt.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (9. Mai 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> War heute bei herrlichem Wetter das erste mal los.
> Die ersten Filets sind eingefroren.


Wie lief es heute, weiterhin gute Fänge möglich? Auch hornhechte?


----------



## Dicker waller (9. Mai 2022)

War heute Abend nochmal für zwei Stunden los. 40 Heringe von guter Große sind jetzt filetiert und eingefroren.
Hornhecht war noch nicht zu sehen. Ich war aber auch nicht an der Schleuse. Wenn der Hornhecht richtig da ist sieht man ihn ja überall an der Wasseroberfläche rum dümpeln, das ist noch nicht der Fall. Muss wohl noch etwas wärmer werden oder die Einrichtung stimmt noch nicht. Die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter dann etwas schlechter werden, schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Kleiner91 (10. Mai 2022)

Wie schaut es denn aus mit Barsch und Hecht auf der Fjord Seite? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen aus diesem Jahr ? Würde ich gerne mal versuchen sind ab Montag in Hvide Sande
Allgemein hab ich da kaum Erfahrung auf diese beiden Fische würde es mit Gummis versuchen oder kennen die dänischen Fische solch ein Köder nicht


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (10. Mai 2022)

Dicker waller schrieb:


> War heute Abend nochmal für zwei Stunden los. 40 Heringe von guter Große sind jetzt filetiert und eingefroren.
> Hornhecht war noch nicht zu sehen. Ich war aber auch nicht an der Schleuse. Wenn der Hornhecht richtig da ist sieht man ihn ja überall an der Wasseroberfläche rum dümpeln, das ist noch nicht der Fall. Muss wohl noch etwas wärmer werden oder die Einrichtung stimmt noch nicht. Die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter dann etwas schlechter werden, schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht.


Super fang! Glückwunsch dazu! Das mit den hornis wundert mich dann doch, letzte Woche ging da massenhaft raus, allerdings fast alles nur gerissen...


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (10. Mai 2022)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus mit Barsch und Hecht auf der Fjord Seite? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen aus diesem Jahr ? Würde ich gerne mal versuchen sind ab Montag in Hvide Sande
> Allgemein hab ich da kaum Erfahrung auf diese beiden Fische würde es mit Gummis versuchen oder kennen die dänischen Fische solch ein Köder nicht


Habe dieses Jahr noch von keinem vor Ort gehört, dass da groß etwas ging, ansonsten sind gummifische, auch etwas größere, immer eine Wahl, spinner in gr. 4-5 funktionieren auch immer auf beide Fisch Arten.


----------



## Kleiner91 (10. Mai 2022)

Danke für die Info werde mich nächste Woche dran versuchen und berichten was die Raubfische machen. 
Soll dort auch nochmal wärmer werden hoffe das dann der Hornhecht wieder in Reichweite kommt


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (10. Mai 2022)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info werde mich nächste Woche dran versuchen und berichten was die Raubfische machen.
> Soll dort auch nochmal wärmer werden hoffe das dann der Hornhecht wieder in Reichweite kommt


Gerne! Wie gesagt, Hornhecht ging letzte Woche super, allerdings eher gerissen, du solltest auf jeden Fall mit 10-20 als reinen Beifang in einer Woche rechnen, da würde ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo, wie läuft es die Woche inzwischen so? Hering und hornhecht beides voll da?


----------



## anschmu (12. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Hallo, wie läuft es die Woche inzwischen so? Hering und hornhecht beides voll da?


Läuft !!!


----------



## Josten (12. Mai 2022)

Kann man beim klassischen Heringsangeln eigentlich verhindern, dass man die Hornhechte reißt? Oder ist das sozusagen gar nicht wirklich zu verhindern, wenn man mit Paternoster fischt?


----------



## anschmu (13. Mai 2022)

Josten schrieb:


> Kann man beim klassischen Heringsangeln eigentlich verhindern, dass man die Hornhechte reißt? Oder ist das sozusagen gar nicht wirklich zu verhindern, wenn man mit Paternoster fischt?


Mit Paternoster wirst du immer mal den ein oder anderen Hornhecht mit reissen . Verhindern geht halt nur mit Pose angeln !


----------



## Kleiner91 (16. Mai 2022)

Der Fang heute war sehr zäh
Heringe kaum bis wenige wenn dann nur direkt in Schleusen Nähe. Hornis wurden ein Paar mit Pose gezogen von den Nachbarn aber sahen aus der Entfernung doch recht klein aus. Im Süden von Fyord abends noch ein bisschen auf Grund und Gummi  / Aal, Barsch, Hecht probiert aber auch dort erstmal keine Reaktion von den Fischen.
Wie schaut’s bei euch so aus ?
Und noch eine Frage 
Weiß jemand wie lange der Hering ca im räuchernden sein sollte der oben am Putz Haus ist ?


----------



## Meter11 (18. Mai 2022)

Moin, ich bin nächste Woche in Bjerregard auf dem Campingplatz. Kann mir einer sagen, ob man dort vom Strand (zum Fjord) aus angeln darf? Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass keine/ wenige Badegäste dort sind  Und wie sieht es da am Fjord eigentlich mit Aalen aus? gibts dort auch Chancen, oder sind die eher nur in HS an der Schleuse? Danke vorab


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2022)

Meter11 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin nächste Woche in Bjerregard auf dem Campingplatz. Kann mir einer sagen, ob man dort vom Strand (zum Fjord) aus angeln darf? Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass keine/ wenige Badegäste dort sind  Und wie sieht es da am Fjord eigentlich mit Aalen aus? gibts dort auch Chancen, oder sind die eher nur in HS an der Schleuse? Danke vorab


Du kannst in Bjerregard direkt am Strand angeln . Musst dir nur die Fischereierlaubnis bei Kott oder im Internet besorgen , ab 65 Jahre brauchst du keinen ; damit kannst du Strand und Fjord beangeln . Aal kannst im Hafen oder im Fjord angeln . Im Hafen brauchst du eine extra Genehmigung,  gibt's auch bei Kott . Hoffe du hast mehr Glück wie mein Bekannter,  zur Zeit ist Scholle mau .


----------



## Meter11 (18. Mai 2022)

Mit den rechtlichen Dingen bin ich vertraut, danke  
Mir gehts aber eher um den strandabschnitt des Fjords der nur vom Campingplatz Zugänglich ist und nicht den Strand zur Nordsee hin. Am Campingplatz direkt dürfte ich also auch angeln, ja?


----------



## anschmu (19. Mai 2022)

Meter11 schrieb:


> Mit den rechtlichen Dingen bin ich vertraut, danke
> Mir gehts aber eher um den strandabschnitt des Fjords der nur vom Campingplatz Zugänglich ist und nicht den Strand zur Nordsee hin. Am Campingplatz direkt dürfte ich also auch angeln, ja?


Jow


----------



## Naish82 (19. Mai 2022)

Ich würd vllt nochmal mit dem platzbetreiber sprechen. Kann natürlich sein, dass er es von „seinem“ Grundstück/Strandabschnitt nicht gestattet, damit Surfer/Badegäste nicht in abgerisse Haken treten oder so…
Aber vllt interessiert mit der wathose vor’m schilf zu spinnen wenn der Untergrund nicht zu morastig ist.


----------



## anschmu (20. Mai 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich würd vllt nochmal mit dem platzbetreiber sprechen. Kann natürlich sein, dass er es von „seinem“ Grundstück/Strandabschnitt nicht gestattet, damit Surfer/Badegäste nicht in abgerisse Haken treten oder so…
> Aber vllt interessiert mit der wathose vor’m schilf zu spinnen wenn der Untergrund nicht zu morastig ist.


Wathose ist an Nordsee und Fjord mit sehr viel Vorsicht zu benutzen . Immer dran denken wer einmal Wasser gezogen hat meist verloren.


----------



## Naish82 (21. Mai 2022)

Ich kenne den Untergrund im Süden nicht - nur den Bereich um Hvide Sande und um Kloster herum vom Kiten. 
Da ist der Untergrund recht fest und „watfähig“


----------



## PlantschQ (21. Mai 2022)

Moin leute ich bin voller vorfreude heute angekommen und wollte nun am kolbing fjord per belly angeln

Leider kann ich keine einlassstellen finden wo ich starten könnte… ich bin am verzweifeln. Kann mir wer einen rat geben ? 
Grüße david


----------



## PlantschQ (21. Mai 2022)

Meter11 schrieb:


> Mit den rechtlichen Dingen bin ich vertraut, danke
> Mir gehts aber eher um den strandabschnitt des Fjords der nur vom Campingplatz Zugänglich ist und nicht den Strand zur Nordsee hin. Am Campingplatz direkt dürfte ich also auch angeln, ja?


Ich bin 500m weiter im ferien haus und will belly boot dort angeln melde dich gern bei mir


----------



## anschmu (22. Mai 2022)

PlantschQ schrieb:


> Moin leute ich bin voller vorfreude heute angekommen und wollte nun am kolbing fjord per belly angeln
> 
> Leider kann ich keine einlassstellen finden wo ich starten könnte… ich bin am verzweifeln. Kann mir wer einen rat geben ?
> Grüße david


Versuch es mal am Parkplatz kurz vor Nymindegab gegenüber dem Übungsplatz . oder in Nymindegab direkt bei den Esehäusern .


----------



## PlantschQ (22. Mai 2022)

Treffe mich da morgen mit jmd hier aus dem forum 


anschmu schrieb:


> Versuch es mal am Parkplatz kurz vor Nymindegab gegenüber dem Übungsplatz . oder in Nymindegab direkt bei den Esehäusern .


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (22. Mai 2022)

Moin Leute,
Ich bin ab morgen auch für eine Woche in Hvide Sande. Ich hoffe dieses Mal auch in der Brandung ein wenig erfolgreich zu sein. Hering sollte ja wie immer gut gehen zu der Zeit. Hat jemand auf der Meeresseite noch etwas anderes an Fischarten am Haken gehabt ausser Hornis? Vielleicht ein paar Platten?

Man sieht sich vor Ort! Grüße aus HH


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (23. Mai 2022)

GiuseppeLuckmann schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Ich bin ab morgen auch für eine Woche in Hvide Sande. Ich hoffe dieses Mal auch in der Brandung ein wenig erfolgreich zu sein. Hering sollte ja wie immer gut gehen zu der Zeit. Hat jemand auf der Meeresseite noch etwas anderes an Fischarten am Haken gehabt ausser Hornis? Vielleicht ein paar Platten?
> 
> Man sieht sich vor Ort! Grüße aus HH


Moin, war vor 10 Tagen da, Platten gingen eigentlich immer, meist jedoch recht klein, kliesche ging gut bei den windrädern.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (23. Mai 2022)

Gibt es aktuelle Fangmeldungen von Hering? Immer noch voll da? 
Wie siehts mit hornis aus?


----------



## anschmu (23. Mai 2022)

PlantschQ schrieb:


> Treffe mich da morgen mit jmd hier aus dem forum


Super , aber seit vorsichtig mit der Wathose , der Untergrund ist sehr schlammig . Mit Bellyboot immer auf  die Windstärke achten ! De Fjord kann auch bei geringer Tiefe sehr tückisch sein . Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und gute Barsch undd Hechtfänge .


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (25. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuelle Fangmeldungen von Hering? Immer noch voll da?
> Wie siehts mit hornis aus?


War eben mal ne Stunde antesten bei starken Westwind und Hochwasser. Nichts. Direkt an der Schleuse ging wohl ein wenig etwas, aber auch nicht in übermengen. Ich würde es auf das Hochwasser und einsetzende Niedeigwasser in Kombination mit dem starken Westwind schieben.

Heute Abend bei einsetzendem Hochwasser werde ich es heute Abend nochmal versuchen.


----------



## F_Fl (26. Mai 2022)

Mein erster Post zum Foreneinstand: mein Sohn und ich fahren heute noch nach HS und versuchen, ein paar Heringe zu fangen, kann heute Abend gerne Rückmeldung geben. Sind noch ziemliche Anfänger und haben lieber lang gefrühstückt und das auflaufende Wasser ignoriert. Wahrscheinlich geht dann bei ablaufendem eh nicht mehr viel, richtig?

Heute zu Hochwasser standen zwei Angler mit Brandungsruten an der Nordsee/Bjerregaard und gingen auf Plattfisch. Hatten aber sichtlich Probleme, die Köder weit auszuwerfen… das wird ja die nächsten Tage nicht weniger windig. Ob es sich bei dem starken Westwind überhaupt lohnt, an den Bjerregaard Strand am Fjord zu stellen? Wir wohnen gerade fußläufig zum Campingplatz, das würde sich ja anbieten.


----------



## F_Fl (26. Mai 2022)

Info: Als wir gegen 15 Uhr im Hafen von HS ankamen, waren nicht mehr viele am Angeln (vielleicht insgesamt 30 Leute), einige am einpacken und die hatten auch kaum Fisch in den Eimern. Wir haben uns dann lieber ein Eis geholt, das war uns zu pustig.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (27. Mai 2022)

Moin meine Freunde, wenn ihr richtig Heringe absahnen wollt kann ich euch nur empfehlen, nächstes Jahr etwas früher da zu sein. Ende April / Anfang Mai könnt ihr euch dumm und dämlich angeln. Hab da dieses Jahr so unfassbar gut gefangen, einfach nur geil. Beim Brandungsangeln hab ich auch mein Glück probiert, kann euch da nur die Küste vor den drei großen Windmühlen bei der Hafenausfahrt empfehlen. Da hab ich eigentlich immer ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch noch zu dieser Zeit! Ihr könnt ja gerne mal berichten, wie das bei euch dort so läuft..


----------



## F_Fl (27. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund: wir haben letztes Jahr im Oktober auf der Südmole gut Heringe geangelt. Dieses Jahr haben wir es halt nicht früher hier her geschafft.
Brandung probieren wir dann im Herbst aus, bis dahin hab ich dann hoffentlich auch das nötige Equipment.

Mache gerade mit meinem angelbegeisterten Sohn den Schein (Prüfung nächste Woche), damit ich nicht nur der doofe Fahrer bin und mir beim Warten und Zugucken den Allerwertesten abfriere. Dann können wir auch in Deutschland angeln gehen und stehen im Urlaub nicht da wie Hein Blöd.


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (28. Mai 2022)

Wichtig beim angeln in hvide Sande ist es, sich im vorwege um ausreichend kühlmöglichkeiten zu kümmern. Beim Angel laden kott kann man Kühltruhen wochenweise mieten, wenn man nur ausnimmt und nicht filitiert passen ca. 1000 Silberlinge in eine Truhe. Habe mir dieses Jahr das Heringsfestival angeschaut, um mir neben der Mr. Heringswahl auch ein paar Tipps fürs filitieren abzuholen. Jedoch war es wirklich schwierig da genauer hin zu sehen, weil einem beim Wettfilitieren die Heringe ja mehr oder weniger um die Ohren fliegen.... Trotzdem ein großer Spaß dieses Festival! Hegt hier jemand Ambitionen sich nächstes Jahr als Mr. Hering aufstellen zu lassen? Vielleicht können wir einem gemeinsamen Kandidaten von unserem Thread ins Rennen schicken und diesen dementsprechend promoten?


----------



## okram24 (28. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wir sind gestern angekommen und am Abend hatte ich noch 6 Heringe in etwa einer Stunden von der nördlichen Plattform auf der Meerseite.
Heute lief es auf der Fjordseite etwas besser. 22 Heringe in eineinhalb Stunden. Damit sind die ersten Mahlzeiten schon mal gesichert.
Der Wind pustet kräftig aus Nordwesten mit etwa 60 km/h.


----------



## okram24 (30. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande aktuell: Nachdem gestern bei geöffneter Schleuse gar nichts ging, war heute wieder die Hölle los.
Da hat wohl jeder ausreichend Heringe abbekommen. Ich hatte 57 Stück in ca. einer Stunde und als Zugabe einen Hornhecht, der sich im Paternoster verfangenen hat.
Das Anstrengendste war das Reinigen der Fische. Ein großer Teil ist jetzt verpackt und eingefroren. Da können wir zu Hause noch oft an den schönen Urlaub zurück denken!
... und heute Abend gibt es Brathering!


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (30. Mai 2022)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell: Nachdem gestern bei geöffneter Schleuse gar nichts ging, war heute wieder die Hölle los.
> Da hat wohl jeder ausreichend Heringe abbekommen. Ich hatte 57 Stück in ca. einer Stunde und als Zugabe einen Hornhecht, der sich im Paternoster verfangenen hat.
> Das Anstrengendste war das Reinigen der Fische. Ein großer Teil ist jetzt verpackt und eingefroren. Da können wir zu Hause noch oft an den schönen Urlaub zurück denken!
> ... und heute Abend gibt es Brathering!


57 Heringe sind nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Vor ein paar Wochen hat man die aber noch locker in einer halben Stunde draußen gehabt! Da waren 408 Silde/Tag keine Seltenheit.. Hab euch mal ein Bild angehängt, dann könnt ihr mal sehen wie der Profi das macht ;-)


----------



## okram24 (30. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> angehängt


Ich habe Urlaub und muss mein Ferienhaus nicht mit Heringen finanzieren...


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (30. Mai 2022)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell: Nachdem gestern bei geöffneter Schleuse gar nichts ging, war heute wieder die Hölle los.
> Da hat wohl jeder ausreichend Heringe abbekommen. Ich hatte 57 Stück in ca. einer Stunde und als Zugabe einen Hornhecht, der sich im Paternoster verfangenen hat.
> Das Anstrengendste war das Reinigen der Fische. Ein großer Teil ist jetzt verpackt und eingefroren. Da können wir zu Hause noch oft an den schönen Urlaub zurück denken!
> ... und heute Abend gibt es Brathering!


Sieht super aus! Guten Appetit, hoffentlich lässt sich das Ferienhaus gut durchlüften


----------



## Hvide Sande Fan (30. Mai 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> 57 Heringe sind nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Vor ein paar Wochen hat man die aber noch locker in einer halben Stunde draußen gehabt! Da waren 408 Silde/Tag keine Seltenheit.. Hab euch mal ein Bild angehängt, dann könnt ihr mal sehen wie der Profi das macht ;-)


408 Heringe an einem tag?? Das ist ja der Wahnsinn!! Hast du da besondere Tipps? Wo hast du genau geangelt? Was ich aber positiv anmerken möchte ist, dass die Heringe trotz der enormen Menge echt sehr sauber aussehen, sieht nach super Arbeit aus. Scheinst ja wirklich ein "Profi" zu sein!


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Mai 2022)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell: Nachdem gestern bei geöffneter Schleuse gar nichts ging, war heute wieder die Hölle los.
> Da hat wohl jeder ausreichend Heringe abbekommen. Ich hatte 57 Stück in ca. einer Stunde und als Zugabe einen Hornhecht, der sich im Paternoster verfangenen hat.
> Das Anstrengendste war das Reinigen der Fische. Ein großer Teil ist jetzt verpackt und eingefroren. Da können wir zu Hause noch oft an den schönen Urlaub zurück denken!
> ... und heute Abend gibt es Brathering!


Grüß´ Euch ,

wie lange friert Ihr eigentlich diese vakuumierten Heringe ein , ohne dass ein Geschmacksverlust / traniger / ranziger Geschmack auftritt?

Habe mit Hering keine erfahrung - die werden doch größtenteils dann gebraten  gegessen - richtig?

Also wie lange geht das max. Einfrieren beim Hering?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## anschmu (30. Mai 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Grüß´ Euch ,
> 
> wie lange friert Ihr eigentlich diese vakuumierten Heringe ein , ohne dass ein Geschmacksverlust / traniger / ranziger Geschmack auftritt?
> 
> ...


Friere meine max. ein halbes Jahr ein . Dann sind sie noch immer wie frisch gefangen.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (30. Mai 2022)

okram24 schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub und muss mein Ferienhaus nicht mit Heringen finanzieren...


Höre ich da Neid, oder woher die schlechte Stimmung? Wenn ich zur Heringssaison nach Dänemark in den Urlaub fahre, dann nennt man das zu deutsch - Angelurlaub. *Überraschung* 
Wenn du mit anderen Ambitionen in den Urlaub fährst, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Trotzdem kein Grund, um mich hier so blöd im Forum anzumachen. Du kennst weder mich, noch weißt du was ich mit den Heringen anstelle. Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat einen Bauernhof, auf welchem jedes Jahr viele Gastarbeiter hart arbeiten. Vor vielen Jahren kam uns dann mal die Idee, mit ihnen zusammen Heringe zu essen. Ist bei allen so gut angekommen, dass wir das seitdem jedes Jahr so machen. Da gehen bei jedem Essen locker 300 Heringe weg, sind auch über 50 Leute. Ich nehme dafür natürlich kein Geld, das Angeln ist ja schließlich mein Hobby! Musste das nur einmal kurz loswerden, bin manchmal fassungslos wie schnell irgendwelche Vorwürfe in den Raum geworfen werden.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Josten (31. Mai 2022)

Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> 408 Heringe an einem tag?? Das ist ja der Wahnsinn!! Hast du da besondere Tipps? Wo hast du genau geangelt? Was ich aber positiv anmerken möchte ist, dass die Heringe trotz der enormen Menge echt sehr sauber aussehen, sieht nach super Arbeit aus. Scheinst ja wirklich ein "Profi" zu sein!


Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an zu welchen Zeitpunkt man vor ist. Da spielt auch viel „Glück“ mit rein. Ich war auch schonmal da, als man bei jedem Wurf 5 Heringe dran hatte. Da konnte man machen was man wollte, die Haken waren immer voll.  Zu diesen Zeiten kann jeder in kurzer Zeit Hunderte fangen, wenn man es dann möchte. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die waidgerechter Tötung dann eigentlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, als das Angeln an sich. Denjenigen, denen das egal ist, die fangen dann auch noch schneller.


----------



## Mark-->HH (1. Juni 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Höre ich da Neid, oder woher die schlechte Stimmung? Wenn ich zur Heringssaison nach Dänemark in den Urlaub fahre, dann nennt man das zu deutsch - Angelurlaub. *Überraschung*
> Wenn du mit anderen Ambitionen in den Urlaub fährst, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Trotzdem kein Grund, um mich hier so blöd im Forum anzumachen. Du kennst weder mich, noch weißt du was ich mit den Heringen anstelle. Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat einen Bauernhof, auf welchem jedes Jahr viele Gastarbeiter hart arbeiten. Vor vielen Jahren kam uns dann mal die Idee, mit ihnen zusammen Heringe zu essen. Ist bei allen so gut angekommen, dass wir das seitdem jedes Jahr so machen. Da gehen bei jedem Essen locker 300 Heringe weg, sind auch über 50 Leute. Ich nehme dafür natürlich kein Geld, das Angeln ist ja schließlich mein Hobby! Musste das nur einmal kurz loswerden, bin manchmal fassungslos wie schnell irgendwelche Vorwürfe in den Raum geworfen werden.
> Schönen Abend noch.


... bei der Kritik unter Forellenfischern finde ich es sogar noch krasser, weil die Tiere ja zum Fang ausgesetzt werden, also so oder so einer Bestimmung folgen... 
Aber ehrlich, ich weiß nicht, ob das mit Neid etwas zu tun hat, wenn du ein wenig Sarkasmus für so ein Bild einstecken musst. Neid ist in meinen Augen auch die einfachste Rechtfertigung für alle Kritik. Das ist im Übrigen nicht angreifend gemeint.
Ich bin auch auf Facebook in anderen Gruppen unterwegs und offen gestanden bekommt man nirgendwo mehr Applaus für große Fänge. Ich persönlich denke mir meinen Teil, auch für deinen genannten Verwendungszweck, ehrlich gesagt: Eigenbedarf definiere ich persönlich anders. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will dich nicht kritisieren, nur deutlich machen, wie polarisierend dein Post wirkt. Und ich neide es dir sicher nicht, ich gehe aus Gründen definitiv NICHT zu diesem Heringsspektakel alle halbe Jahre... die Leute sind gierig und viele Anfänger mit schwerem Gerät  -für mich keine schöne Kombi.
Wenn du nicht polarisieren willst, sag doch einfach, du hast deinen Cut gefangen und gut ist.


----------



## anschmu (1. Juni 2022)

Ist doch immer wieder faszinierend,  daß jedes Jahr die Fangenmengen ausdiskutiert werden . Jedem das seine ! Auch muss sich keiner verteidigen , ob er viel oder wenig mitnimmt.  Auch den  Verwendungszweck muss ich hier keinem auseinandersetzen. 
Höchstens mal ein paar gute Rezepte würden vielleicht interessieren!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juni 2022)

Meine persönliche Meinung,
was will Mann mit diesen Mengen an Fisch ganz ehrlich......... für mich geht das gar nicht......hat auch nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tuen.....zumal von Heringsangeln kann man ja eh nicht sprechen....ich ja mehr reißen..... aber jeder so wie es ihn glücklich macht.....


----------



## Dicker waller (1. Juni 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Ist doch immer wieder faszinierend,  daß jedes Jahr die Fangenmengen ausdiskutiert werden . Jedem das seine ! Auch muss sich keiner verteidigen , ob er viel oder wenig mitnimmt.  Auch den  Verwendungszweck muss ich hier keinem auseinandersetzen.
> Höchstens mal ein paar gute Rezepte würden vielleicht interessieren!


Das sehe ich auch so, ich hatte in zwei Wochen Aufenthalt 15 kg Filet mit nach Hause genommen und verwöhne nun meine lieben damit. Heringsbällchen aus in der Friteuse oder Hornhechtfiletsschnecken friert werden dankbar angenommen. Die ersten fünf Kilo sind schon verbraucht und der Rest wird auch nicht alt.
Im September geht es dann nochmal für 14 Tage auf Makrele und Platte nach HV.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Juni 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> 57 Heringe sind nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Vor ein paar Wochen hat man die aber noch locker in einer halben Stunde draußen gehabt! Da waren 408 Silde/Tag keine Seltenheit.. Hab euch mal ein Bild angehängt, dann könnt ihr mal sehen wie der Profi das macht ;-)



Bei deinen 408 Heringen an einem Tag gehen wir mal von 8 Stunden angeln aus dann sind das immer noch ein bisschen mehr als 1 Minute pro Fisch also auswerfen, fangen, landen, abschlagen, abstechen und abhaken und wenn das angeln vorbei ist alles saubermachen, naja wenn das deine Definition von Angelurlaub ist bitte schön, aber keinesfalls Waidgerecht.

Dann erzähl mir mal wie du Waidgerecht in einer halben Stunde 57 Heringe fangen abschlagen und abstechen willst aber nur zu

Das schärft dann das Bild der Deutschen Angler im Ausland, vielleicht sollten die Dänen auch wie die Norweger reagieren aber wenn das passieren sollte ist das Geschrei wieder groß.



Hvide Sande Fan schrieb:


> kann man Kühltruhen wochenweise mieten, wenn man nur ausnimmt und nicht filitiert passen ca. 1000 Silberlinge in eine Truhe.



Und keiner kann mir erzählen das das "nur" Eigenbedarf ist.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Josten (2. Juni 2022)

Kann jemand von aktuellen Fängen der letzten Tage berichten?  Wie sieht’s momentan aus mit Hering und Hornhecht?


----------



## Dortmunder (4. Juni 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> 57 Heringe sind nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Vor ein paar Wochen hat man die aber noch locker in einer halben Stunde draußen gehabt! Da waren 408 Silde/Tag keine Seltenheit.. Hab euch mal ein Bild angehängt, dann könnt ihr mal sehen wie der Profi das macht ;-)


Moinsen,
sorry will dich nicht kritisieren,
aber der Profispruch kam von dir. Einlagige Gefrierbeutel von Gut und Günstig? Da kannst du den Fisch auch ohne in den Gefrierschrank schmeißen. Vor Gefrierbrand schützen die nämlich mal null...
Aber dann hast du ja direkt ne Tüte zum wegschmeißen drum.

VG


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und keiner kann mir erzählen das das "nur" Eigenbedarf ist.


Ist halt die Frage, wie man Eigenbedarf definiert. Es ist doch besser, wenn der Kollege sich 1000 Heringe mitnimmt und die an seine Verwandten verteilt, als wenn seine Verwandten die Fische beim Industriellen kaufen. Vergiss nicht, dass auch wir Angler die Verpflichtung haben, unsere Nahen mit Fisch zu versorgen, nur so können wir  Angler einen Beitrag dazu leisten, die industrielle Fischerei endgültig zu beenden.


----------



## bic zip (4. Juni 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> sorry will dich nicht kritisieren,
> aber der Profispruch kam von dir. Einlagige Gefrierbeutel von Gut und Günstig? Da kannst du den Fisch auch ohne in den Gefrierschrank schmeißen. Vor Gefrierbrand schützen die nämlich mal null...
> Aber dann hast du ja direkt ne Tüte zum wegschmeißen drum.
> ...


Wenn man die zeitnah verzehrt, ist das so OK.
Hat auch nicht jeder Platz noch sein Vakumiergerät mit in Urlaub zu nehmen.

So im Block gefroren,kann man die Zuhause auch noch nachträglich vakuumieren.

 Hat den Vorteil das die weichen, tropfassen Heringe dann nicht mehr zerquescht werden und keine „Fischsuppe“ beim Absaugvorgang Richtung Schweissnaht gezogen wird und die Naht sauber gesetzt wird.

Länger als 4 Wochen würde ICH die so, wie auf dem Bild, aber auch nicht im Froster lassen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Juni 2022)

Sehr sehr geiler Tip , die nachträglich zu vakuumieren !



Die Vakuumfolien sind rasend teuer , deswegen bin ich beim Aal bspw. drauf gekommen , die zu glasieren.

Also kurz mal "zur Schnecke gedreht" ohne Beutel hartfrieren , dann in kaltes Wasser tauchen , wieder kurz frieren und das ganze 2-3 mal wiederholen.

Eine dünne Eis-Schicht schützt den Fisch so.

Dann kann man die Fische in einen rel. luftigen Beutel packen , einzeln entnehmen , hat keinen oder kaum Gefrierbrand und sich das teure Vakuumieren gespart !?

Vllt wäre der "Königsweg" , die glasieren Fische noch zu vakuumieren?!


----------



## Dortmunder (4. Juni 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Wenn man die zeitnah verzehrt, ist das so OK.
> Hat auch nicht jeder Platz noch sein Vakumiergerät mit in Urlaub zu nehmen.
> 
> So im Block gefroren,kann man die Zuhause auch noch nachträglich vakuumieren.
> ...


Moinsen,
also bei dem Vac Gerät, welches ich mit gekauft habe, kannst du den Sog einstellen, um halt so eben kein Matsch zu vakuumieren.
Bei dem Gerät das ich davor hatte, war das direkt nicht möglich. Aber man konnte dieses knallharte absaugen umgehen, indem man Taste Vaq, dann Stop und anschließend schweißen gedrückt hat. So konnte man auch sehr weiche Lebensmittel ansprechend einschweißen.
Gerade bei Heringen mache ich es folgendermaßen:
Am Fangtag quasi Küchenfertig vorbereiten. Dann über Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Am nächten Tag sind sie Bretthart und lassen sich perfekt aus der Gräte schneiden. Dann vakuumieren und einfrieren. Fertig

Ach ja, wer um die 1000 Heringe in Gefrierbeuteln nach Hause bekommt, der hat bestimmt auch irgendwo Platz für ein Vakkumiergerät

VG


----------



## Dortmunder (4. Juni 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hat den Vorteil das die weichen, tropfassen Heringe dann nicht mehr zerquescht werden und keine „Fischsuppe“ beim Absaugvorgang Richtung Schweissnaht gezogen wird und die Naht sauber gesetzt wird.


Das habe ich mal bei einem Angelkollegen gesehen und mache es seit dem auch immer.
Du musst 1-2 Blätter Küchenrolle zu einer sehr engen "Wurst" rollen und vorne im Vak Beutel vor den noch recht feuchten Fisch oder das Fischfilet legen. Beim Vakkumieren zieht sich der überschüssige Saft, Wasser etc in das Küchenkrepp. Die Naht bleibt 100% sauber und dicht. Wenn du den Beutel irgendwann aufschneidest, läuft auch nix mehr aus dem Beutel auf die Arbeitsplatte und du kannst das Krepp direkt entsorgen.

VG


----------



## bic zip (5. Juni 2022)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Das habe ich mal bei einem Angelkollegen gesehen und mache es seit dem auch immer.
> Du musst 1-2 Blätter Küchenrolle zu einer sehr engen "Wurst" rollen und vorne im Vak Beutel vor den noch recht feuchten Fisch oder das Fischfilet legen. Beim Vakkumieren zieht sich der überschüssige Saft, Wasser etc in das Küchenkrepp. Die Naht bleibt 100% sauber und dicht. Wenn du den Beutel irgendwann aufschneidest, läuft auch nix mehr aus dem Beutel auf die Arbeitsplatte und du kannst das Krepp direkt entsorgen.
> 
> VG



Guter Tipp, das werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## bic zip (5. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geiler Tip , die nachträglich zu vakuumieren !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glasieren ist auch eine gute Idee.
Hier bekommt man täglich gute Tipps rund ums angeln


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (7. Juni 2022)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie schnell sich hier die Mäuler zerrissen werden. Bei mir sind schon 500 Fische verteilt und gegessen wurden, keinerlei Probleme mit Gefrierbrand. Hab ja auch nicht vor, diese im Gefrierschrank alt werden zu lassen, dann ist das auch überhaupt kein Problem mit ganz normalen Gefrierbeuteln.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Juni 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, wie man Eigenbedarf definiert. Es ist doch besser, wenn der Kollege sich 1000 Heringe mitnimmt und die an seine Verwandten verteilt, als wenn seine Verwandten die Fische beim Industriellen kaufen. Vergiss nicht, dass auch wir Angler die Verpflichtung haben, unsere Nahen mit Fisch zu versorgen, nur so können wir  Angler einen Beitrag dazu leisten, die industrielle Fischerei endgültig zu beenden.


also wenn du Angler als Konkurrenz für Fischerei darstellst, dann mußt du dir auch irgendwann gefallenlassen, das man sich an Fangquoten halten muß.
wenn alle nur noch möglichst viel aus dem Wasser zerren wollen, kann man ja nicht mehr von Hobby reden ,auch nicht von Eigenbedarf und schon gar nicht von nachhaltigen Umgang mit Recourcen


----------



## anschmu (16. Juni 2022)

Hat sich schon mal jemand bildlich die Fangmengen von Berufsfischern und ca. 50 Anglern in Hvidesande vorgestellt ? 
Ich glaube nicht , das man das vergleichen kann und dann von nachhaltigem Angeln geschweige dann vom Umgang mit Resourcen sprechen kann . 
Der Fisch , hier der Hering regelt sich schon von allein . Und wenn keiner mehr gefangen wird dauert es auch nicht mehr lange , bis das nutzloseste Lebewesen - der Mensch- von diesem Planeten verschwunden sein wird .


----------



## Mark-->HH (17. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die tatsächliche Fangmenge Fischer/Angler in direkten Vergleich gesetzt werden muss, um den Hobbyanglern in der Öffentlichkeit ein gewerbsmäßig eingefärbtes Bild zu verpassen. Da reicht ein Foto in den Social Media mit entsprechend aufgeladenen Kommentaren und schon geht das Zäpfchen ab... 
Und dann bekommst du deine Quoten irgendwann auch ohne Fangmassen wie Berufsfischer. Und nachhaltiger Umgang - tja, hier gibt es wohl keine reelle Grenze, ab wann eine Handlung nicht mehr nachhaltig ist. Der Eine empfindet es als nachhaltig, 50 Leute mit der Angel durchzufüttern; der Andere, wenn er nur 3 Fische für den Eigenbedarf fängt. Beides ist sicherlich besser als kommerziell gefangener Fisch (zumindest für den Fisch!) und somit in meinen Augen OK. 

Aber das ist in meinen Augen eigentlich nicht die Frage: ich finde, sie lautet eher, wie wollen wir Angler uns positionieren / präsentieren, dass die Öffentlichkeit ein möglichst positives Bild abzugeben, um so möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche zu bieten und einen wohlwollenden Eindruck zu hinterlassen? Und da spielt eine angepasste Fangmenge aus Mutter Natur nach meinem Ermessen schon eine Rolle. 
Aber das ist eben nur meine Sicht der Dinge und ich wünsche allen Mitanglern krumme Ruten und den Fang, den sie sich wünschen.


----------



## anschmu (17. Juni 2022)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die tatsächliche Fangmenge Fischer/Angler in direkten Vergleich gesetzt werden muss, um den Hobbyanglern in der Öffentlichkeit ein gewerbsmäßig eingefärbtes Bild zu verpassen. Da reicht ein Foto in den Social Media mit entsprechend aufgeladenen Kommentaren und schon geht das Zäpfchen ab...
> Und dann bekommst du deine Quoten irgendwann auch ohne Fangmassen wie Berufsfischer. Und nachhaltiger Umgang - tja, hier gibt es wohl keine reelle Grenze, ab wann eine Handlung nicht mehr nachhaltig ist. Der Eine empfindet es als nachhaltig, 50 Leute mit der Angel durchzufüttern; der Andere, wenn er nur 3 Fische für den Eigenbedarf fängt. Beides ist sicherlich besser als kommerziell gefangener Fisch (zumindest für den Fisch!) und somit in meinen Augen OK.
> 
> Aber das ist in meinen Augen eigentlich nicht die Frage: ich finde, sie lautet eher, wie wollen wir Angler uns positionieren / präsentieren, dass die Öffentlichkeit ein möglichst positives Bild abzugeben, um so möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche zu bieten und einen wohlwollenden Eindruck zu hinterlassen? Und da spielt eine angepasste Fangmenge aus Mutter Natur nach meinem Ermessen schon eine Rolle.
> Aber das ist eben nur meine Sicht der Dinge und ich wünsche allen Mitanglern krumme Ruten und den Fang, den sie sich wünschen.


Moin , ist leider heute nicht immer so leicht sich als Angler zu positionieren . Mit Smartfongehirnen , NABU und Peta im Rücken kann sich die Anglerschaft nur als älteste Tierschutzvereinigung berufen und handeln . Leider hast man immer wieder schwarze Schafe in den eigenen Reihen .


----------



## catchneat (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich gehe dieses Jahr wieder ab dem 20.08. nach Sondervig/Houvig Strand. Um das Debakel von letztem Jahr nicht zu wiederholen, dachte ich, ich schreib mal hier rein und hole mir Tipps für angeln in Hvide Sande und Umgebung im August/September. Ich bin jetzt dann das 4. Jahr in Folge in Hvide Sande immer eher mit mäßigem Erfolg. Mal ein paar Makrelen, mal ein Hornhecht, da mal eine Kliesche... (auf die Jahre verteilt ;-)) An den Forellenteichen lief es auch nur eher schlecht als recht (vermutlich Wasser zu warm?!?). An genug Angelmaterial liegt es nicht und ich war auch schon oft in Holland an der Nordsee und habe gefangen - somit ist mir das mit den Gezeiten und auf-/ablandigen Wind, den Ködern auch ein Begriff. Letztes Jahr lief aber halt mal gar nichts. 
Habe meine Meeresspinrute immer dabei, meine Brandungruten, mein Forellenequipment. 
Hat jemand spontan eine Idee, auch gerne einen Tipp zu einem Put n Take (War schon in Lodbjerg Hede, Klittens Put and Take, Mejlbyaard Lystfiskeri, Stauning Fiskeso, u.a.)?

Und ja, ich habe schon oft geangelt, auch sehr erfolgreich schon ;-)
Grüße


----------



## seatrout61 (21. Juni 2022)

Mein Bruder und Neffe haben in Sondervig und Umgebung gerade 10 bzw. 14 Tage abgeschneidert....alles versucht...Mitangler ebenfalls erfolglos.


----------



## catchneat (22. Juni 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und Neffe haben in Sondervig und Umgebung gerade 10 bzw. 14 Tage abgeschneidert....alles versucht...Mitangler ebenfalls erfolglos.


Ok, danke. Das stimmt mich nicht sehr zuversichtlich


----------



## anschmu (22. Juni 2022)

catchneat schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich gehe dieses Jahr wieder ab dem 20.08. nach Sondervig/Houvig Strand. Um das Debakel von letztem Jahr nicht zu wiederholen, dachte ich, ich schreib mal hier rein und hole mir Tipps für angeln in Hvide Sande und Umgebung im August/September. Ich bin jetzt dann das 4. Jahr in Folge in Hvide Sande immer eher mit mäßigem Erfolg. Mal ein paar Makrelen, mal ein Hornhecht, da mal eine Kliesche... (auf die Jahre verteilt ;-)) An den Forellenteichen lief es auch nur eher schlecht als recht (vermutlich Wasser zu warm?!?). An genug Angelmaterial liegt es nicht und ich war auch schon oft in Holland an der Nordsee und habe gefangen - somit ist mir das mit den Gezeiten und auf-/ablandigen Wind, den Ködern auch ein Begriff. Letztes Jahr lief aber halt mal gar nichts.
> Habe meine Meeresspinrute immer dabei, meine Brandungruten, mein Forellenequipment.
> ...


Moin . Ist leider nicht mehr so einfach Tipps zu geben , da ich seit Jahren das Gefühl habe , dass die Fänge an den Put&take Seen zurückgehen und das Beißverhalten der Fische nachlässt . Auch nach Gesprächen mit Teichbesitzern und anderen Anglern muss man sich schon am Teich gut auskennen und die fängigen Stellen im Auge behalten .
Egal , ob Naturseen oder künstlichen Put&takes . 
Die Seen die ich besuche um den Fjord sind halt noch recht fängig , aber halt auch nicht jeden Tag . Drei Tage 4 Stück mit 5 Ruten - 4.Tag 12 Stück mit 2 Ruten .
Musst halt alles ausprobieren , was dir zur Verfügung . Fängig ist es aus meiner Erfahrung halt früh morgens und noch mal gegen Abend . Über Mittag lässt das Beissverhalten sehr nach .


----------



## catchneat (22. Juni 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Ist leider nicht mehr so einfach Tipps zu geben , da ich seit Jahren das Gefühl habe , dass die Fänge an den Put&take Seen zurückgehen und das Beißverhalten der Fische nachlässt . Auch nach Gesprächen mit Teichbesitzern und anderen Anglern muss man sich schon am Teich gut auskennen und die fängigen Stellen im Auge behalten .
> Egal , ob Naturseen oder künstlichen Put&takes .
> Die Seen die ich besuche um den Fjord sind halt noch recht fängig , aber halt auch nicht jeden Tag . Drei Tage 4 Stück mit 5 Ruten - 4.Tag 12 Stück mit 2 Ruten .
> Musst halt alles ausprobieren , was dir zur Verfügung . Fängig ist es aus meiner Erfahrung halt früh morgens und noch mal gegen Abend . Über Mittag lässt das Beissverhalten sehr nach .


Ok, danke. Kann der Put an Take See Sondervig was? Bin bis jetzt nicht hin, weil es so überlaufen war. Ist ja auch der nächste vom Feriengebiet aus und direkt an der Straße. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die fangen wie blöd...


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Juni 2022)

Hier findest du auch noch Infos






						Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2022
					

ich glaub ab den 21.  Bin ab 14. Eine Woche oben !




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Mark-->HH (23. Juni 2022)

Kann was ist relativ: Ich war im Frühjahr da und es hing vom Besatztag ab. Er hat mal "Kleine" (1-2Kg) und seltener große Fische besetzt. Der Rest ist wie Anschmu sagt: kenne die Stelle und es gibt solche Tage und so ne Tage... Der Rest hängt auch vom Wetter ab (und natürlich vom Gerät)....
Im Sommer wirst du allein wegen der Temperaturen voraussichtlich keine Schubkarre für den Fisch brauchen.


----------



## catchneat (23. Juni 2022)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Kann was ist relativ: Ich war im Frühjahr da und es hing vom Besatztag ab. Er hat mal "Kleine" (1-2Kg) und seltener große Fische besetzt. Der Rest ist wie Anschmu sagt: kenne die Stelle und es gibt solche Tage und so ne Tage... Der Rest hängt auch vom Wetter ab (und natürlich vom Gerät)....
> Im Sommer wirst du allein wegen der Temperaturen voraussichtlich keine Schubkarre für den Fisch brauchen.


Ja, dachte mir schon das mein mäßiger Erfolg auch mit den Temperaturen zusammenhing, vorallem da die anderen am See auch nicht viel gefangen haben. Der andere Verdacht wäre gewesen, dass die Kalender mit dem Besatz vom Betreiber nicht stimmen.


----------



## anschmu (23. Juni 2022)

catchneat schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Kann der Put an Take See Sondervig was? Bin bis jetzt nicht hin, weil es so überlaufen war. Ist ja auch der nächste vom Feriengebiet aus und direkt an der Straße. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die fangen wie blöd...


Leider nicht mein Ziel diese Art von Put&take


----------



## Mark-->HH (24. Juni 2022)

catchneat schrieb:


> Ja, dachte mir schon das mein mäßiger Erfolg auch mit den Temperaturen zusammenhing, vorallem da die anderen am See auch nicht viel gefangen haben. Der andere Verdacht wäre gewesen, dass die Kalender mit dem Besatz vom Betreiber nicht stimmen.


Ich war zwar nicht mit der Waage da, aber die Zeiten und die Menge mit der goldenen Augenwaage kam schon hin. Ehrlich, sicherlich gibt es den einen oder anderen Betreiber, der seine Kunden auf diese Weise betrügt. Aber es macht wirtschaftlich eigentlich keinen Sinn: es ist sicherlich lukrativer, die Fische wirklich einzusetzen und seinen Ruf zu behalten. Nur dann kommen und bleiben die zahlenden Kunden auch. Bei der Menge an Kundschaft und den Preisen zieht der Betreiber sich auch so schon die Taschen gut voll...  
Sei es ihm gegönnt.


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Juni 2022)

Moin moin,


Wie sehen die Fänge con der Solea momentan aus?

Grüße


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Juni 2022)

hab ich noch nie etwas positives darüber gelesen . Kumpel von mir war auch letztes Jahr sehr entäuscht


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Juni 2022)

wie ich gerade über Whatsapp mitbekommen habe, sind vereinzelnd die ersten Makrelen an der Mole


----------



## raxrue (26. Juni 2022)

catchneat schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich gehe dieses Jahr wieder ab dem 20.08. nach Sondervig/Houvig Strand. Um das Debakel von letztem Jahr nicht zu wiederholen, dachte ich, ich schreib mal hier rein und hole mir Tipps für angeln in Hvide Sande und Umgebung im August/September. Ich bin jetzt dann das 4. Jahr in Folge in Hvide Sande immer eher mit mäßigem Erfolg. Mal ein paar Makrelen, mal ein Hornhecht, da mal eine Kliesche... (auf die Jahre verteilt ;-)) An den Forellenteichen lief es auch nur eher schlecht als recht (vermutlich Wasser zu warm?!?). An genug Angelmaterial liegt es nicht und ich war auch schon oft in Holland an der Nordsee und habe gefangen - somit ist mir das mit den Gezeiten und auf-/ablandigen Wind, den Ködern auch ein Begriff. Letztes Jahr lief aber halt mal gar nichts.
> Habe meine Meeresspinrute immer dabei, meine Brandungruten, mein Forellenequipment.
> ...



Wir sind in der Zeit auch oben...wenn du willst und dich ein wenig schulmeistern lässt hab ich gute Hoffnung deine Truhe ein wenig Voller zu machen wie sonst...Was Gefischt wird entscheidet Wetter und Fischart....und bei den Forellenpuffs hab ich auch ein paar Stellen ....


----------



## Fabbssi (29. Juni 2022)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wie ich gerade über Whatsapp mitbekommen habe, sind vereinzelnd die ersten Makrelen an der Mole


Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und habe mich gerade angemeldet. Ich heiße Fabi, bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Wuppertal. Ich Angel gerne mit Kunstködern auf Raubfisch.

Momentan bin ich in Hemmet, gegenüber von Hvide Sande. Das angeln dieses Jahr ist ziemlich schlecht, was Hecht und barsch betrifft. Ein befreundeter Fischer, der Netze auf dem Fjord aufstellt und teilweise bis zu 400 Fjord Flundern, Barsche und Meerforellen in den Netzen hat teilweise, hat mir erzählt, dass es dieses Jahr extrem schlecht mit dem Fischen läuft. In den Netzen sind kaum bis gar keine Fische. Er begründete das damit, dass das Wasser braun ist, (seine Netze auch), was seiner Aussage dadurch kommt, dass es lange kühl war und dann mit einem mal warm wurde. Die Verständigung ist nicht immer ganz einfach, keine Ahnung ob es  dadurch zu vielen Algen im Wasser kommt.

In den Häfen rund um den Fjord habe ich eigentlich jedes mal unzählige Barsche gefangen, auch richtig gute. Dieses Jahr noch keinen einzigen gefangen. Ich habe ein paar ganz kleine gesehen, ca. 5 cm. Die Hafenbecken sind allerdings voll mit Weißfischen, also wirklich aber Tausende in allen möglichen größen. Die sind eigentlich immer da, deswegen kann man eigentlich auch so gut Barsche fangen. 

Ich komme hier seit 29 Jahren hin und so schlecht wie dieses Jahr war es insgesamt vielleicht 3 mal. Ich Frage mich, ob die Raubfische im Hafen sind, aber nicht beißen wollen, habe wirklich einiges probiert, nur Tauwurm nicht, weil ich keine Lust auf die ganzen Weißfische habe. Hat jemand eine Idee, oder weiß, was es mit den Barschen auf sich hat?

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage speziell an dich, knutwuchtig morgen soll es Ostwind geben. Weißt du, ob die Makrelen inzwischen zahlreich in Ufernähe anzutreffen sind? Juli und August sind ja eigentlich top Zeiten. Ich war allerdings vor einer Woche ca. vor Ort und habe es ein paar Stunden bei südlichen winden versucht und keine gefangen. Die Vögel haben auch nicht gejagt. Morgen sind ja top Bedingungen. 

Besten Dank im voraus, und liebe Grüße an alle.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. Juni 2022)

Ein befreundeter Fischer, der Netze auf dem Fjord aufstellt und teilweise bis zu 400 Fjord Flundern, Barsche und Meerforellen in den Netzen hat teilweise, hat mir erzählt, dass es dieses Jahr extrem schlecht mit dem Fischen läuf

moin, das kann ich bestätigen, mein Vermieter stellt ebenfalls Netze im Fjord und er sagte auch das es dieses Jahr sehr sehr schlecht ist.

hg Carsten


----------



## Fabbssi (30. Juni 2022)

Danke für dein Feedback, echt komisch.. zumal das Wasser im Uferbereich sehr klar ist. Ich fahre jetzt auf die Mole und berichte danach wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. Juni 2022)

bin gespannt, ich muss noch eine Woche warten und dann geht's los


----------



## Fabbssi (30. Juni 2022)

Na, dann wirst du wohl bessere Chancen haben, ich bin nur noch eine Woche hier. 
Ich bin zurück von der Mole und habe einige Stunden geangelt. Leider keine einzige Makrele gefangen... Die Bedingungen waren eigentlich super heute. Wir hatten Ostwind und 26°C. Das Wasser zur Hafenseite war ziemlich klar und ich konnte sehr viele Sandaale beobachten. Einen relativ großen Aal habe ich beobachtet, der zwischen den Steinen gejagt hat. Das Wasser zur Meerseite war ziemlich trüb, das mögen die Makrelen ja gar nicht gerne, keine Ahnung, ob es daran liegt.

Einen anderen Angler der dort auf Aal und Plattfisch geangelt hat, habe ich gefragt, ob er dieses Jahr schon was gefangen hat. Bis auf einen Aal letzte Woche hat er auch nichts gefangen. Dieses Jahr läuft es sehr schlecht sagte er. Die Vögel haben auch nur ganz vereinzelt gejagt und sind ins Wasser gestoßen. Die Sprotten und kleinen Heringe, die die Makrelen so nahe ans Ufer ziehen sind also auch nicht da. Echt komisch. Die MS Solea fuhr an mir vorbei, es waren auch viele Angler an Board, die werden wohl mehr Glück haben. Ich habe euch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Lemsen (30. Juni 2022)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht Fabbssi,

das waren heute ja eigentlich fast perfekte Verhältnisse um ein paar Makrelen zu verhaften. Schade das es nicht geklappt hat, die Makrelen werden wohl noch weiter draußen sein. Werde auch ab 10.7. vor Ort sein und hoffe das es sich bis dahin bessert, schlechter geht ja auch nicnt mehr.

Dann trotzdem noch Petri für Dich und weiter versuchen.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2022)

Fabbssi schrieb:


> Na, dann wirst du wohl bessere Chancen haben, ich bin nur noch eine Woche hier.
> Ich bin zurück von der Mole und habe einige Stunden geangelt. Leider keine einzige Makrele gefangen... Die Bedingungen waren eigentlich super heute. Wir hatten Ostwind und 26°C. Das Wasser zur Hafenseite war ziemlich klar und ich konnte sehr viele Sandaale beobachten. Einen relativ großen Aal habe ich beobachtet, der zwischen den Steinen gejagt hat. Das Wasser zur Meerseite war ziemlich trüb, das mögen die Makrelen ja gar nicht gerne, keine Ahnung, ob es daran liegt.
> 
> Einen anderen Angler der dort auf Aal und Plattfisch geangelt hat, habe ich gefragt, ob er dieses Jahr schon was gefangen hat. Bis auf einen Aal letzte Woche hat er auch nichts gefangen. Dieses Jahr läuft es sehr schlecht sagte er. Die Vögel haben auch nur ganz vereinzelt gejagt und sind ins Wasser gestoßen. Die Sprotten und kleinen Heringe, die die Makrelen so nahe ans Ufer ziehen sind also auch nicht da. Echt komisch. Die MS Solea fuhr an mir vorbei, es waren auch viele Angler an Board, die werden wohl mehr Glück haben. Ich habe euch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht.


wunderschöne Bilder, wenn ich so an die Makrelen vom vergangenen Jhar denke und ich hocke hioer in meinem Büro, könnte die Flucht antreten

Du hast nur nicht die Solea erwischt, sondern die hier:









						RI 433 –  EMMALIE – Hvide Sande – Trawler
					






					fiskerforum.com
				




die Solea ist das hier:



			M/S Solea – Fiske- og sejlture med vestkystens bedste kutter


----------



## Fabbssi (30. Juni 2022)

Sehr gerne Lemsen Genau, es ist ja eigentlich nur die Frage wann sie ans Ufer kommen und nicht ob. Die sind dieses Jahr wohl einfach etwas später dran. Diejenigen, die in ein bis zwei Wochen hier hoch kommen werden sicher mehr Erfolg haben. Aufgeben ist keine Option . Dir natürlich auch viel Erfolg und Petri.

angler1996 Freut mich sehr, dass sie gefallen, ich habe sie ganz schnell gemacht. Na dann musst du dich wohl mal ne Woche krank melden und hier her düsen.
Ich weiß, den Trawler habe ich auch eben schon gegoogelt, die Solea ist etwas später vorbei gefahren, davon habe ich kein Bild gemacht. Mir ist bereits einmal ein Handy zwischen die Steine gefallen, deswegen hole ich es da ungerne raus.  Mit der Solea bin ich auch schon raus gefahren, vielleicht mache ich das dies Jahr auch nochmal, da habe ich immer super gefangen. Leider war ich immer bei ordentlich Seegang draußen und das bekommt mir nicht so gut (etwas untertrieben) 
Petri


----------



## knutwuchtig (30. Juni 2022)

Fabbssi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und habe mich gerade angemeldet. Ich heiße Fabi, bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Wuppertal. Ich Angel gerne mit Kunstködern auf Raubfisch.
> 
> Momentan bin ich in Hemmet, gegenüber von Hvide Sande. Das angeln dieses Jahr ist ziemlich schlecht, was Hecht und barsch betrifft. Ein befreundeter Fischer, der Netze auf dem Fjord aufstellt und teilweise bis zu 400 Fjord Flundern, Barsche und Meerforellen in den Netzen hat teilweise, hat mir erzählt, dass es dieses Jahr extrem schlecht mit dem Fischen läuft. In den Netzen sind kaum bis gar keine Fische. Er begründete das damit, dass das Wasser braun ist, (seine Netze auch), was seiner Aussage dadurch kommt, dass es lange kühl war und dann mit einem mal warm wurde. Die Verständigung ist nicht immer ganz einfach, keine Ahnung ob es  dadurch zu vielen Algen im Wasser kommt.
> 
> ...


die Infos hatte ich von einem Kumpel , der diese Woche dort auf Makrelen angeln wollte . insgesamt läuft es noch sehr schlecht . sehr viel Kleinfisch auch an der Schleuse aber noch keine nennenswerten Makrelenfänge


----------



## Fabbssi (30. Juni 2022)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> die Infos hatte ich von einem Kumpel , der diese Woche dort auf Makrelen angeln wollte . insgesamt läuft es noch sehr schlecht . sehr viel Kleinfisch auch an der Schleuse aber noch keine nennenswerten Makrelenfänge


Ah okay, Dank dir für die Antwort


----------



## raxrue (1. Juli 2022)

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt wen der Wind etwas mehr dreht und man gegen die Windrichtung auf der Mole fischt...und die Seevögel beim Jagen vor der Mole sind dann zappt es auf Makrele...am besten war immer der Strömmungswirbel der in der Mitte der Mole der ensteht wenn die Strömmung draufdrückt...sagt Bescheid wenn ich recht habe..


----------



## raxrue (5. Juli 2022)

Also Wind und Strömung Passen...Sonnig ist auch....die rechte Mole müsste Fisch bringen.....


----------



## Lemsen (6. Juli 2022)

Moinsen,
ist den im Moment jemand oben, der irgendwelche Fänge melden kann ?

Grüße Lemsen


----------



## fischflotz (8. Juli 2022)

Moin, sind gerade angekommen. Ich weiss nicht ob ich heute noch zum Angeln komme.  Wahrscheinlich erst morgen. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## fischflotz (8. Juli 2022)

War heute doch noch mal los. Da die Schleusen offen waren und es sehr windig war, waren nur ein paar Angler im hafen. Ich hab auf der alten mole geangelt. War schwierig. 1 Aal habe ich gefangen.
Waren echt schwierige Bedingungen. Vielleicht wird es morgen besser.


----------



## fischflotz (9. Juli 2022)

Heute ging wieder nicht viel. Kaum Angler im hafengebiet. Der Wind war einfach zu stark. Auf den molen war es zu gefährlich. Die wellen gingen teilweise über die molen. Auf der fjordseite wurden am Nachmittag hornhechte gefangen.


----------



## Lemsen (9. Juli 2022)

Danke für die aktuellen Berichte. Da kann man ja nur hoffen das der Wind ein wenig nachlässt um überhaupt auf den Molen fischen zu können.
Dir weiterhin viel Petri


----------



## fischflotz (10. Juli 2022)

Danke Lemsen.
Der Wind lässt tatsächlich etwas nach.
War heute auf der fjordseite mit Pose auf Hornhecht. Da den ganzen Tag alle Schleusen auf waren, war das nur Beschäftigungstherapie.
Wie schon so oft in Hvide Sande hoffen wir auf morgen.


----------



## fischflotz (12. Juli 2022)

Gestern war mal kein wind. Aus zeitgründen war ich vormittags auf der fjordseite auf hornhecht. Es wurde auf pose ganz gut gefangen. Spinnangler gingen leer aus. Auf der seeseite waren wenig Angler und die haben nichts gefangen.


----------



## Lemsen (12. Juli 2022)

Danke für die aktuellen Berichte, weiß jemand ob von den großen Molen etwas gefangen wird ? Ist wahrscheinlich zu windig für Makrelen oder ?
Euch weiterhin viel Petri
Gruß Lemsen


----------



## fischflotz (13. Juli 2022)

Genau. War gestern Nachmittag auf der Südmole. War zu windig. Es wurde nix gefangen.


----------



## chum (13. Juli 2022)

Bin ab komemden Samstag für 2 Wochen vor Ort, und zum ersten Mal seit 50 Jahren zum Urlaub machen in Dänemark . Hab mal die leichte und mittelschwere Spinne eingepackt.


----------



## fischflotz (14. Juli 2022)

War gestern früh bis zum Mittag an der schleuse. Auf der seeseite lief nix und auf der fjordseite noch weniger. Es waren mehrere Angler da, die alles mögliche probiert haben. Es war wirklich jede Metode vertreten einen Hornhecht zu fangen. Viele Angler kamen und gingen dann wieder frustriert. Ein tor war auf. Einige haben versucht am Rand der Strömung einen Fisch zu fangen. Auch da nix. Ich war dann nochmal auf der Seeseite, aber auch da nix.


----------



## fischflotz (14. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich wollten wir erst Freitag nach Hause, aber wir fahren heute schon.
Als Fazit: Es war wieder ein schöner Urlaub in Dänemark. Ich mag die Dänen und ihr Land. 
Angeltechnisch war es schlecht. Mit so wenig Fisch bin ich noch nie nach Hause gefahren. Für die Angler, die nach uns hier urlauben, hoffe ich, dass es an den schlechten Bedingungen lag. 
Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil


----------



## raxrue (18. Juli 2022)

Sowas von ruhig geworden hier...geht den garnichts Fischmässig...


----------



## chum (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo, bin ja zum ersten Mal und überwiegend zum Familienurlaub hier. Innerorts scheinen die Fangergebnisse nicht so berauschend zu sein. Hab gestern kurz die Südmole inspiziert, da war kein einziger Angler drauf. Dafür schöne Wellen was den Kindern zum Wellenreiten gefallen hat. Dafür konnte man unter der Brücke schön die Lachse "spielen" sehen. Probiers jetzt mal am Hausstrand.


----------



## NR.9 (20. Juli 2022)

Moin Leute,

Ich bin sehr Hvide Sande interessiert und habe so ein paar Fragen für meinen Kumpel und Mich.

Frage 1 - welche Lizenzen Berechtigungen Scheine muss ich haben um an den Molen Hafen und Schleuse also die standart Hvide Sande Spots zu angeln und an den benachbarten Stränden, Wo bekomme ich diese und wie teuer ist das ? Dazu gesagt - ich Sportfischer Ausweis - mein Kumpel Nix dergleichen !

Frage 2 - wie ist das dort mit Ebbe Flut - meine Frau mag es wenn sie bei Ebbe etwas im freigelegten Meer Barfuss laufen kann !? Wie gross ist der Unterschied und wie verhält es sich damit zum Brandungsangeln ?

Frage 3 - Was kann man in dem Bereich zum Ende August Anfang September befischen ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe 

PS - Wer noch Tipps bzw. Anbieter von netten günstigen Ferienhäusern hat die nicht weit von diesen Hotspots entfernt liegen - zufuss oder mit Fahrrad schnell erreichbar - darf diese gerne an mich weiterleiten. Wir bestehen aus 2 Erwachsene 2 Kinder zwischen 5-8 Jahren...


----------



## Hafenkante (20. Juli 2022)

Moin,
zu Nr.1: alle zwischen 18 und 65 brauchen einen dänischen Fischereischein, für das Hafengebiet in Hvide Sande noch eine extra Erlaubnis - beides und dazu jede Menge Informationen bekommt ihr in Hvide Sande bei Kott frittid oder Lystfiskeren . Für die verschiedenen Flußsysteme gibt es besondere Vorschriften. Ein Tipp noch haltet Euch an die Regeln die Dänen verstehen da wenig Spaß.
zu Nr.2 : Ebbe und Flut - da oben ist kein Wattenmeer mehr also so richtig trockenen Fußes auf freigelegten Meeresboden spazieren gehen könnt ihr vergessen.
zu Nr.3 : das ist Wetter und Wind abhängig - deshalb einfach bei den Angelgeschäften nachfragen. Ansonsten gibt's noch jede Menge Informationen im Internet.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## NR.9 (20. Juli 2022)

Danke Dir schonmal - könnte man ungefähre Angaben zum Preis der Fischereischeine machen das man schonmal eine ungefähre Zahl hat was die Kosten angeht ?
Keine Ebbe keine Flut - Find ich gut - Frau nicht so aber ... Pech gehabt !
OK zu dem was in meinem genannten Zeitraum zu beangeln wäre kann man keine ungefähren angaben machen ... wie zb. eigentlich noch so die Zeit wo Makrele etc. gut läuft ? 
Wie sieht das dort im allgemeinen mit Mefos aus ... werden da welche gefangen oder ist das dort eher eine Randerscheinung ?

Ich danke Euch schonmal .....


----------



## Hafenkante (20. Juli 2022)

Moin an die Kosten halten sich im Rahmen ( ich glaube irgendwas bei 20 Euro für den Jahresschein solltest Du aber noch nachfragen bzw.steht auch im Internet.
Meerforellen und Lachse sind im Hafen,im Fjord und im Mündungsgebiet des Hafens strengstens geschützt. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe es ist fangtechnisch viel möglich aber eben wetterabhängig.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## seatrout61 (20. Juli 2022)

Nimm dir ne mittlere Spinnausrüstung mit...hier hatte vor kurzem ein Däne i-wo seine Methode beschrieben und wie er den weit draussen angelnden deutschen Brandungsangler die Fische direkt den Füßen wegeangelt hat...Wolfsbarsche, Platte, Makrelen...vieles ist möglich...die Angelläden vor Ort wissen wo, wie , was läuft.


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Juli 2022)

NR.9 schrieb:


> !? Wie gross ist der Unterschied und wie verhält es sich damit zum Brandungsangeln ?
> 
> Frage 3 - Was kann man in dem Bereich zum Ende August Anfang September befischen ?



Wir waren Ende Oktober (vor Cor....) in Hvide Sande unter anderm auch Brandeln da solltest du immer 2-3 Stündchen vor Hochwasser am Platz sein der Tidenhab war ca. geschätzte 60cm also eigentlich nicht so dramatisch aber vorhanden.
Ein Merkblatt wegen Hoch und Niedrigwasser sollte eigentlich bei Kott frittid ausliegen.
Am besten hälst du vor dem Angeln Ausschau nach ruhigeren Bereichen zwischen den Wellen das sind die Bereiche wo das Wasser das an den Strand gespült wird wieder zurück läuft.
Ich hab da mal noch eine Gezeitentabelle rausgesucht da steht alles drin was du wissen mußt
https://gezeitenfisch.com/dn/midtjylland/hvide-sande

Zu 3



seatrout61 schrieb:


> .Wolfsbarsche, Platte, Makrelen...vieles ist möglich...die Angelläden vor Ort wissen wo, wie , was läuft.



 eigentlich alles gesagt genau wie



Hafenkante schrieb:


> Meerforellen und Lachse sind im Hafen,im Fjord und im Mündungsgebiet des Hafens strengstens geschützt.



für Herbstheringe im Hafen noch zu früh solltest du aber Ende Oktober fahren ist die Chance gut welche zu erwischen achja wenn dann die Robben im Hafen sind dann pflücken dir die die Heringe vom System



Gruß Frank


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juli 2022)

NR.9 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Ich bin sehr Hvide Sande interessiert und habe so ein paar Fragen für meinen Kumpel und Mich.
> 
> ...


Die Lizenzen kannst du auch vorab online erwerben. Unter fisketegn.dk gibt's den dänischen Angelschein und beim "Hvide Sande Sportfisker Center" (Google anwerfen, mit dem Smartphone bekomme ich die links nicht hin, sorry!) gibt's Infos zur Sonderkarte für den Schleusenbereich und auch die Möglichkeit zum online-Erwerb.


----------



## chum (21. Juli 2022)

War jetzt ein paar Mal am Strand, Futterfisch ist genügend vorhanden. Die Möwen jagen ihn auch. Bisheriger Fang 1 Sprotte oder Minihering. Die Futterfische stehen so 70 bis 130 m vom Ufer weg. Bin auch mal in Badehose auf die Sandbank nach der 1. Rinne, aber Grösseres bisher Fehlanzeige. Laut App Nautide ist der Tidenhub hier zwischen 50 und 120cm. Alle Lizenzen gibts auch im Internet.


----------



## lolfisch (21. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Am besten hälst du vor dem Angeln Ausschau nach ruhigeren Bereichen zwischen den Wellen das sind die Bereiche wo das Wasser das an den Strand gespült wird wieder zurück läuft.


Interessant das du das sagst. 
Ich fische eigentlich hauptsächlich in der Brandung der Ostsee und da habe ich eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Plätze an denen sich die Wellen brechen, die erfolgversprechenderen sind.
Tiefe ist für Plattfisch ja auch nicht unbedingt notwendig oder meinst du eher für Wolfsbarsch und co?
Würde mich interessieren wie genau du das meinst...
Danke.



> Nimm dir ne mittlere Spinnausrüstung mit...hier hatte vor kurzem ein Däne i-wo seine Methode beschrieben und wie er den weit draussen angelnden deutschen Brandungsangler die Fische direkt den Füßen wegeangelt hat...Wolfsbarsche, Platte, Makrelen...vieles ist möglich...die Angelläden vor Ort wissen wo, wie , was läuft.



Weißt du noch ob das im diesjährigen Thread war oder schon letztes Jahr? 
Habe den Beitrag bisher nicht gefunden...
Danke


----------



## Niklas32 (21. Juli 2022)

lolfisch schrieb:


> Weißt du noch ob das im diesjährigen Thread war oder schon letztes Jahr?
> Habe den Beitrag bisher nicht gefunden...
> Danke


Dieser Beitrag war mMn gemeint, war nen anderer Tread.



bobo1 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche waren wir 5 Tage im Camping Hütte bei Dancamp Nordsø.
> 
> Ich wohne bei westlich von Skanderborg im Dänischen Seen Hochland, und habe fast 2 stunden Autofahrt zu Westküste warum ich dort die letzten 12-15 Jahre nicht von der Küste aus genagnelt habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## chum (21. Juli 2022)

Auf Platte hab ich nicht gefischt, das klassische Brandungsangeln ist nicht so mein Ding. Ziel ist eigentlich Wolfsbarsch und Makrele. Werds die folgenden Tage von der Mole probieren.


----------



## seatrout61 (21. Juli 2022)

Danke Niklas...das ist der gemeinte Beitrag...hatte ich gestern auf die Schnelle nicht wiedergefunden.

Ebbe und Flut und deren Auswirkungen sind in Nord- und Ostsee total unterschiedlich.


----------



## chum (21. Juli 2022)

Makrelen werden auf der Südmole gefangen, nachdem ich nicht richtig ausgerüstet war, kein Eimer, kein Handtuch etc. hab ich nach der ersten Sushi-Makrele aufgehört.


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Juli 2022)

lolfisch schrieb:


> Tiefe ist für Plattfisch ja auch nicht unbedingt notwendig oder meinst du eher für Wolfsbarsch und co?
> Würde mich interessieren wie genau du das meinst...
> Danke.



Wir hatten da einige Wölfe und auch kleine Dorsche und Seelachse, hatten Hoffnung auf größere aber leider nein
Ansonsten immer flexibel bleiben und probieren

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Juli 2022)

moin,
So gestern wenigstens noch mal ein Paket wattis  verangelt bevor wir heute vor dem scheiß Wetter flüchten. 5 Flundern sind es geworden. 
hg Carsten


----------



## raxrue (22. Juli 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Makrelen werden auf der Südmole gefangen, nachdem ich nicht richtig ausgerüstet war, kein Eimer, kein Handtuch etc. hab ich nach der ersten Sushi-Makrele aufgehört.


das wäre abnormal gewesen wenn garnichts geht...


----------



## chum (23. Juli 2022)

Ging wohl die letzten Tage recht gut auf Makrele, heute früh etwas zäher, hab 2 nach ner halben Std. gehabt, reicht fürs Mittagessen.


----------



## anschmu (23. Juli 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Ging wohl die letzten Tage recht gut auf Makrele, heute früh etwas zäher, hab 2 nach ner halben Std. gehabt, reicht fürs Mittagessen.


Das nenn ich mal nachhaltiges Angeln 
 Nicht mehr als nötig !!!


----------



## chum (23. Juli 2022)

Der Ehrlichkeit halber: war vor 2 Wochen auf Senja, der Fisch von dort reicht für mich bis nächstes Jahr Norwegen.


----------



## chum (23. Juli 2022)

An der Brücke noch 20min probiert, ein 65er Horni ist dabei rausgekommen. Der Filitierraum ist ja wirklich 1. Sahne.


----------



## chum (25. Juli 2022)

Gestern Abend hab ich mal die Nordmole inspiziert. War wohl zur falschen Zeit da, einer kam mit 2 vollen Eimern mir entgegen, ich hatte in einer knappen Std. nüscht. Heute früh auf der Südmole liefs auch zäh, zumindest eine hat ich dann doch. Probier mal Gravad Makrele zu machen. Die 2 kleinen blieben am Paternoster hängen. Sind das Sprotten oder Jungheringe? Waren jedenfalls nach dem Kurbeln über die Steinpackung nicht mehr überlebensfähig.


----------



## chum (25. Juli 2022)

Hier noch Bilder vom Service Haus und des nutzbaren Räucherofens.


----------



## chum (26. Juli 2022)

Heute hat der Wind die meisten Angler von der Mole vertrieben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. Juli 2022)

Verstehe ich gar nicht, ich denke Welle bringt Makrele


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. Juli 2022)

Ja aber die werden dann aber an den Strand gespült


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Juli 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Heute hat der Wind die meisten Angler von der Mole vertrieben.



Wie schaut es denn auf der Südmole aus?
Da kann man sich am Molenkopf hinter der höheren Spitze im Windschatten platzieren und dann in der Brandung angeln und ja das funktioniert, natürlich halt nur wenn der Wind aus der richtigen Richtung weht und die Mole nicht überspült wird.

Gruß Frank


----------



## chum (27. Juli 2022)

Gestern waren gegen Mittag, und ich nehme an auch den restlichen Tag so gut wie keine Angler auf beiden Molen. Bei 2,5m hohen Wellen, heute Morgen noch bis 2.7m laut Windfinder kein Wunder.Gegen Nachmittag geht der Wind runter. Gestern waren die meisten an der Schleuse und habens mit Pose auf Hornhecht probiert und auch von der Grösse her ganz gute gefangen. Habs für eine knappe Std. auf Grund auf Platte probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Nächster Versuch heute Abend.


----------



## raxrue (27. Juli 2022)

Also heute ist auf der rechten äusseren Mole ungefähr in der Mitte ein Strömmungssrudel....das sind auch Seevögel zugange....und da sollte der Eimer sich füllen...50 Meter zu weit oben oder unten sind unter umständen entscheident...und ja es ist Nass dort...aber....


----------



## chum (29. Juli 2022)

Heute letzter Tag vom Urlaub, gestern einen Spaziergang auf der Südmole gemacht solange das Kind gesurft ist. Fänge dort waren sehr übersichtlich, dafür Schweinswale beim Jagen gesehen. Abends am Hausstrand ergab auch nur einen Minihering.


----------



## chum (31. Juli 2022)

Hat uns gut gefallen in Hvide Sande, bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## bloozer (5. August 2022)

Und ist jmd vor Ort gerade? Wird Makrele gefangen?


----------



## kfs (5. August 2022)

Ja gestern und heute


----------



## Astacus74 (5. August 2022)

kfs schrieb:


> Ja gestern und heute



Nur vor Ort oder auch gefangen?
Wenn gefangen wann, wo, wieviel, wie groß und worauf?


Gruß Frank


----------



## raxrue (6. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nur vor Ort oder auch gefangen?
> Wenn gefangen wann, wo, wieviel, wie groß und worauf?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Und Bilder..vergesst die Bilder nicht......


----------



## chum (7. August 2022)

Kann man eigentlich in Hvide Sande ein Motorboot ausleihen? Ggf. auch nur für den Ringköbing Fjord?


----------



## Naish82 (7. August 2022)

Nicht dass ich wüsste…


----------



## chum (7. August 2022)

Schade!


----------



## albator (8. August 2022)

Probier es doch mal bei 
Westcoast Sportfishing
Ist mir letztens auf Visitvesterhavet aufgefallen. Preise stehen unter Info/Preise. Jolle mit Benzinmotor 1000-1500 DKr pro Tag.


----------



## chum (8. August 2022)

albator Danke Dir!


----------



## chum (8. August 2022)

Bin ja nächstes Jahr 15.7 bis 29.7. wieder vor Ort


----------



## raxrue (9. August 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich in Hvide Sande ein Motorboot ausleihen? Ggf. auch nur für den Ringköbing Fjord?


Bring mein Schlauchboot 4,60 mit Motor mit ..sind ab 20. oben


----------



## bloozer (9. August 2022)

Ist jmd gerade vor Ort? Was läuft beim Angeln?


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (9. August 2022)

Hallo, wie läuft es aktuell am Fjort auf Barsch und Hecht? In einem letzten Post war zu lesen das es dieses Jahr bisher, sehr schlecht lief! Bin ab dem 21. vor Ort. 

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (11. August 2022)

Ab Sonntag bin ich auch schlauer und kann berichten wie es mit Hecht und Barsch läuft. Die Ruten sind Ready und das Schlauchboot ist vorbereitet....


----------



## bloozer (12. August 2022)

Makrele läuft. Habe heute in kurzer Zeit ein halbes Dutzend gefangen...


----------



## Dicker waller (12. August 2022)

6 Makrelen in kurzer Zeit ist ja schon prima. Wie sieht es denn mit Platte etc. aus, kann jemand was berichten?
Ich bin wieder ab 11 September vor Ort und hoffe das die Makrelen dann noch in Reichweite
sind. Letztes Jahr Anfang September war es noch ganz gut .


----------



## Astacus74 (13. August 2022)

bloozer schrieb:


> Makrele läuft. Habe heute in kurzer Zeit ein halbes Dutzend gefangen...



Bilder wir wollen Bilder sehen 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (16. August 2022)

Ich hab es gestern Abend mal am fjord, abends in bork havn und heute morgen in der Früh an den Seen probiert. Es war etwas Bewegung auf dem Wasser aber kein einziger Biss.  Gefühlt ist das Wasser aber auch sehr warm. 
Da fahren wir halt mal mit dem SUP


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (17. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollten heute mit dem Schlauchboot in Nymindegab auf einem der Seen unterhalb des Fjords Angeln.
Beim Wässern wurden wir von einem älteren Dänen, der sehr gut deutsch sprach, angesprochen. Er gehört wohl zum Natur und Landschaftsschutz für die Region Nymindegab und hatte auch ein entsprechendes Shirt an.
Es war ein sehr nettes Gespräch bei dem er mir einige Dinge aufzählte die mir ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nicht bekannt waren:

- Die kleineren Seen sind wohl zusätzlich zum Naturschutzgebiet ,,Wasserschutzgebiet ,, , laut seiner Aussage.
Man dürfte das ,,Wasser ,, nicht mit einem Boot befahren oder betreten, auf Nachfrage auch nicht mit Watthose.
- Die Viehweiden, von der mittlerweile 90% der Ausläufer umgeben sind dürfen auch nicht betreten werden bzw. von diesen ausgehend darf nicht geangelt werden was ich auf Grund der Hinterlassenschaften des ein oder anderen Nachvollziehen kann.
Da der Weidezaun mitunter den kompletten See umschließt bzw. bis auf nen Meter an den See heran reicht fällt das Angeln hier quasi an allen Seen flach.
Im Internet findet ich hierzu leider nix und auf der Seite Fredningsbealter wo die Bestimmungen der Dänischen Gewässer eingetragen sind gibt es hierzu auch keine Hinweise.
ArcGIS Web Application​
kms.maps.arcgis.com

Im Forum habe ich dazu noch nix gefunden.

Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## angelphil1 (18. August 2022)

Hi, ich hatte letzten Herbst eine ähnliche Begegnung: Ich war mit dem AngelSUP auf dem See südlich der Schnellstraße unterwegs. Irgendwann kam eine Gruppe von SUP paddlern auf den See und der "Chef"  hielt direkt auf mich zu und wies mich relativ unfreundlich darauf hin,  daß ich gerade zwei verbotene Sachen machen würde: zum Einen seien die Seen südlich der Straße für sämtlichen Bootsverkehr gesperrt, er habe eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für geführte Touren. Darüber hinaus sei im gesamten Gebiet südlich der Straße das Angeln strengstens verboten und er hoffe sehr,  dass ich nichts gefangen hätte. 

War erstmal leicht perplex und geschockt, hab mich zigmal entschuldigt. Hab dann noch gefragt wo ich Infos dazu finden könnte, denn ich informiere mich eigentlich immer gründlich vor dem Angeln (war deswegen auf dem südlichen See,  da nördlich der Straße ein zeitlich begrenzter Schonbezirk war). Normalerweise beschildern die Dänen ja auch alles sehr gut. Und mein Argument, dass ja auf den anderen südlichen Seen zig Boote an den Stegen der Häuser lägen, die Einheimischen das also scheinbar auch nicht wüssten, brachte ihn dann etwas aus dem Konzept und er drehte schimpfend ab mit "ich soll froh sein, dass er mich nicht anzeigt". Hatte keine Lust auf Stress und bin dann schleunigst vom Wasser und hab meinen Kram zusammengepackt. Wir haben dänische Freunde, die ich daraufhin mal in die Spur geschickt habe,  das zu recherchieren,  da mein Dänisch dazu nicht reicht und google translator auch nicht immer das Wahre ist... 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Angeln war definitiv erlaubt,  die letzte Aktualisierung des Ministeriums auf der Website war aktueller als das angebliche Angelverbot. Lediglich Stellnetze waren verboten... 

Zum Befahrungsverbot konnte er nirgendwo etwas finden,  was nach unser beider Verständnis bedeutete, dass es nicht verboten ist. 

Hab das damals dann als einen "Wichtigtuer" (war natürlich auch ein Deutscher) abgetan,  der seine SUP Touren wahrscheinlich damit bewirbt,  dass man nur mit ihm auf diese Seen kommt und dann genervt war, dass gleich auf dem ersten See ein Angler auf seinem SUP saß  

Aber wenn das jetzt zumindest mit dem Befahrungsverbot von jemanden offiziellen kommt ist das was anderes. Komisch nur,  daß weiterhin nirgendwo Hinweisschilder zu finden sind, oder hat jemand welche irgendwo gesehen? 

Ansonsten: lief seeeeehr schleppend dieses Jahr am Fjord. Zwei Barsche beim Spinnangeln,  beide um die 20cm, paar Rotaugen auf pose mit Wurm. Bei den Hechte war nichts zu machen. Auch die Locals sind alle Schneider geblieben. Hoffen wir mal,  dass es am heißen Wetter lag... 

Ansonsten: im westlichen Fjord stapeln sich die kleinen Grundeln im knietiefen Wasser. Ist mir zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, obwohl wir seit Jahren hier hin fahren. Kein gutes Zeichen...  Hoffen wir mal,  dass die nicht die komplette Fischbrut wegfressen, sonst war es das auf längere Sicht mit dem Angeln am Fjord....


----------



## okram24 (18. August 2022)

Ich kann mich entfernt erinnern, dass es vor einigen Jahren hier schon mal eine Karte zu Schutzgebieten im südlichen Fjordbereich gab, konnte aber auf die Schnelle nichts finden.
Vielleicht findet jemand die Zeit ein paar Verläufe durchzuschauen?


----------



## anschmu (18. August 2022)

Soviel ich weiss ist an den südlichen Seen bzw. Ausläufern Angel Verbot.  
Ich glaube der Fjord ist zum angeln auch groß genug , da muss man die kleinen Teiche nicht auch noch nutzen


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2022)

Ich muß mich schon wundern.

okram24 
Hechtkiller2009 hat doch genau die Karte im zweiten Beitrag über deinem verlinkt.

anschmu 
Und genau in der Karte kann man doch nachlesen, dass das Fischen in den südlichen Ausläufern in der Zeit vom 1. Nov. bis 31. Mai zwar verboten ist, das Fischen mit der Angel aber als Ausnahme erlaubt ist.

Allerdings gibt die Karte nur über die fischereirechtlichen Vorschriften Auskunft. Grundsätzliche Befahr- oder auch Betreuungsverbote können ja aus einer ganz anderen Richtung kommen. 
Auf der anderen Seite wundert mich schon ein Bootsverbot ausgerechnet dort, wo sich der einzige Kanuverleih befindet.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## okram24 (18. August 2022)

Ah okay, hatte den Link übersehen!
Wenn ich da rein schaue, ist der Bereich südlich vom Fjord gelb gekennzeichnet und der Übersetzer sagt "besonderer Schutz, siehe Durchführungsverordnung"!


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2022)

Jo,

und wenn du in den gelben Bereich klickst, erscheint ein Fenster, in dem irgendetwas von Paragraph 16 und ein Link. Und wenn du auf den Link klickst landest du in der entsprechenden Vorschrift. Weiter unten in Paragraph 16 steht dann das, was ich oben geschrieben hab.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2022)

Hi, die Frage zum Angelverbot in dem Bereich gab es schon mehrmals hier im Forum. Ergebnis war immer das es die Fischerei betrifft und nicht das Angeln mit Ruten. Die Schutzzone ist auch auf die Zeit vom 1.November bis zum 31.Mai begrenzt.
Das mit Booten nicht gefahren werden darf, finde ich nirgends. 
Wäre wichtig zu wissen, da ich ab Sonntag vor Ort bin und mit dem Belly raus möchte!
Wer kann hier weiterhelfen?

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2022)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ich das hier:









						BEK nr 1678 af 20/11/2006, Miljøministeriet
					

Bekendtgørelse om fredning og vildtreservat i Ringkøbing Fjord




					www.retsinformation.dk
				




richtig verstehe, dann ist auf den südlichen Ausläufern jeglicher Verkehr verboten. Und das schon seit 2007. 


Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## chum (18. August 2022)

Vielleicht hilft das


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2022)

Hi, ohne Dänisch zu können glaube ich das sich das PDF auf die Fischerei und nicht das Angeln bezieht. 
Bei der verlinkten Seite stehen Infos zum Befahren ( Færdsel) dort ist eine Karte die das befahren des Südteils vom 1. März bis 31. Juli verbietet. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nur für Motorbote gilt. 

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2022)

Man muß schon alles lesen.
In der Karte steht: Befahren verboten, Højesande allerdings nur vom 1. März bis 31. Juli.
Højesande erfindet sich vor der Mündung der Skjern Å.

Ich bin ja der Meinung, das hier ist das wichtige:

Verkehr
*§ 3. *Jeglicher Verkehr ist in den folgenden Bereichen verboten, die in Anlage 1, Punkt beschrieben sind 1-4 und im Kartenanhang 1 angegeben:
Klægbanke, Havrvig Grund im Südwesten, Tipperne und Nyminde Strøm Syd.

Und die südlichen Ausläufern sind Nyminde Strom Syd.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2022)

Hi, ja stimmt das steht da!  Dann wäre aber der komplette Südliche Teil der Fjords nicht mit Booten befahrbar! Der karierte Kartenteil auf Grafik 2 ist aber doch auch auf den Zeitraum 1.März bis 31. Juli begrenzt. Die Texte in den Karten kann ich leider nicht übersetzten, kann da einer weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2022)

Oder das hier :


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2022)

Hab noch was gefunden:


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2022)

Schreiner-Johann schrieb:


> Hi, ja stimmt das steht da!  Dann wäre aber der komplette Südliche Teil der Fjords nicht mit Booten befahrbar! Der karierte Kartenteil auf Grafik 2 ist aber doch auch auf den Zeitraum 1.März bis 31. Juli begrenzt.




Nee, schon wieder falsch. Wenn du genau hinguckst, dann siehst du, dass der südliche Teil, nördlich der Straße, nicht kariert ist. Das Gleiche gilt auch weiter nördlich für einen ganz schmalen Streifen links von der karierten Fläche.
Wo du jetzt immer noch eine Beschränkung auf den Zeitraum März bis Juli siehst, kann ich nicht finden.

Deine neue Grafik ist ja deutlich übersichtlicher. Allerdings fehlt aber gerade da der Teil südlich der Straße, um den es hier ja geht.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2022)

Stimmt schon wieder!   

Das deckt sich auch mit der bunten Karte, nur fehlt hier der Teil südlich der Straße! 
Also ist das befahren nördlich der Straße bis zum karierten Bereich erlaubt und im südlichen Teil verboten. 
Dann hatte der SUP Fahrer zumindest mit dem Verbot für Boote recht,  Angeln an sich bleibt erlaubt. Was aber dort ohne Boot schwierig ist.


----------



## rainzor (19. August 2022)

Moin,

sehe ich genauso. Bleibt allerdings die Frage, warum ausgerechnet kommerzielle SUP-Touren und kommerzieller Kanuverleih in diesen Bereichen genehmigt wird.
In letzter Zeit habe ich immer öfter das Gefühl, deutsche Beamte sind vermehrt nach DK ausgewandert, um die dänischen Behörden zu unterwandern.  ;-)


angelphil1 
Wo hast du denn die Grundeln genau gesehen? Ich habe in den letzten 40 Jahren noch nie eine am Fjord gefangen.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2022)

ich habe das mit gelesen
und mal die Anschriften und Telefonnummern von damals rausgesucht.

Miljø- og Fødevareministeriet
 Fiskeristyrelsen | Vesterhavsvej 302 | 6830 Nørre Nebel |  also um die Ecke:

da saß damals u.g. Herr, der gern Auskunft gab ( dänisch/englisch)

Søren Clausen
 Fiskerikontrollør | Regional Kontrol
 +45 33 44 37 85 | +45 72 18 56 21 | sorcla@fiskeristyrelsen.dk

wer mag , kann ja mal Kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen und das Ergebnis wird gern genommen


----------



## Sonikk (19. August 2022)

Moin, brauch man für die Nord / Südmole eigentlich auch die Hafenkarte ? 

Danke


----------



## raxrue (19. August 2022)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sehe ich genauso. Bleibt allerdings die Frage, warum ausgerechnet kommerzielle SUP-Touren und kommerzieller Kanuverleih in diesen Bereichen genehmigt wird.
> In letzter Zeit habe ich immer öfter das Gefühl, deutsche Beamte sind vermehrt nach DK ausgewandert, um die dänischen Behörden zu unterwandern.  ;-)
> ...


Ach wäre das schön... wenn sie nur dort bleiben würden.....


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. August 2022)

Als wir im letzten Jahr auf den südlichen Seen unterwegs waren fuhren gleichzeitig zwei Dänen mit ihrem Ruderboot im gleichen Bereich und ließen es direkt im Schilf liegen. Ggf. Ist das selbst den Dänen nicht bekannt was man jetzt darf und was nicht.
Wären an der Einfahrt von Nymindegab zum Parkplatz Schilder diesbezüglich wäre es deutlich eindeutiger. 
Ich muss gestehen das wir bereits seit 2010 mit dem Boot in diesem Bereich unterwegs sind und dann von Jahr zu Jahr irgendwann die eingezäunten Viehwiesen dazukamen.

Aber  noch was anderes für die Makrelenspezies.
Ich war heute bei der 3h Tour mit der MS Solea dabei und muss sagen das ich es nicht bereut habe. Spaß und Fisch ohne Ende. 
Fängig war bei Sonnenschein ein silbernes Makrelenvorfach, am Ende war nix mehr drauf und Sie bissen auf die blanken Haken.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. August 2022)

Was ich bei dem ganzen Thema nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist, dass überall darauf hingewiesen wird das im südlichen Bereich Hecht super läuft und im Endeffekt darf man es anscheinend nicht. Das passt irgendwie nicht so richtig zusammen...


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2022)

Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Was ich bei dem ganzen Thema nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist, dass überall darauf hingewiesen wird das im südlichen Bereich Hecht super läuft und im Endeffekt darf man es anscheinend nicht. Das passt irgendwie nicht so richtig zusammen...


ja, nur hste u.U ne Kompbination von Angeln dürfen und Privatwiesen.
Üblicher Weise standen da oben zumindest am Fopu Erklärschilder.


----------



## angelphil1 (20. August 2022)

rainzor Die Grundeln haben wir in Hemmet/Skaven beim Keschern gefangen. Hab vorher dort auch noch nie welche gesehen, obwohl die Kids und ich an diesen Stellen seit 5 Jahren keschern. Und dieses Jahr waren es hunderte: Kescher auf den Boden gestellt, bisschen Sand mit den Füßen aufgewirbelt, Kescher hoch, 4-5 Grundeln drin. Für die Kinder toll, ich war so mittel begeistert 
Sind aber noch klein, max 5cm...


----------



## bic zip (20. August 2022)

Sonikk schrieb:


> Moin, brauch man für die Nord / Südmole eigentlich auch die Hafenkarte ?
> 
> Danke


Ja,brauchst du.





						Bezahlungszonen | Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center
					

Das Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center ist eine rechtlich selbstständige Stiftung. Unser Ziel ist deshalb nicht einen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften, sondern bessere Angelbedingungen an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande zu schaffen. Die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf der Angelkarten gehen deshalb direkt zur...



					de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2022)

https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/fileadmin/user_upload/Fiskeristyrelsen/Lyst-_og_fritidsfiskeri/Saerlig_lokale_regler/Plakat_m_mindstemaal_Hvide_Sande.pdf
		


frisch aus dem Ministerium


----------



## raxrue (28. August 2022)

Bin gerade vor Ort…. Mole und Hafen läuft fast nichts….beim Ausfahren mit der Soleia gingen schöne Dorsch und Makrelen mit….allerdings hab ich bei dem Seegang auch kräftig angefüttert


----------



## raxrue (28. August 2022)

Werde nachher wieder besseren Wissen mal an der Schleuse auf Heringe gehen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. August 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Bin gerade vor Ort…. Mole und Hafen läuft fast nichts….beim Ausfahren mit der Soleia gingen schöne Dorsch und Makrelen mit….allerdings hab ich bei dem Seegang auch kräftig angefüttert


Na dann hat das anfüttern ja was gebracht, Petri


----------



## raxrue (28. August 2022)

Oh Jah……mir ist einiges dabei durch den Kopf gegangen


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (28. August 2022)

Hey, am Fjord ist es echt zäh, ein paar kleine Barsche ab und an. An den Stellen der letzten Jahre läuft fast nix. Wir sind noch am suchen wo die Fische stehen. Kann ja nicht sein das es das ganze Jahr schlecht läuft! Irgendwo und irgendwann müssen die doch fressen! 

In Hvide Sande  läuft dafür das Makrelenangel an den Aussenmolen sehr gut! 

Grüße Johannes


----------



## Timo.Keibel (29. August 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
ich bin ab der kommenden Woche endlich wieder einmal vor Ort. Bin gespannt, wie es wird. Ein paar Ruten werde ich natürlich auch einpacken.
Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und was dann so ans Band geht?!


----------



## raxrue (29. August 2022)

Schreiner-Johann schrieb:


> Hey, am Fjord ist es echt zäh, ein paar kleine Barsche ab und an. An den Stellen der letzten Jahre läuft fast nix. Wir sind noch am suchen wo die Fische stehen. Kann ja nicht sein das es das ganze Jahr schlecht läuft! Irgendwo und irgendwann müssen die doch fressen!
> 
> In Hvide Sande  läuft dafür das Makrelenangel an den Aussenmolen sehr gut!
> 
> Grüße Johannes


Also gestern lief nichts….wann war den die Fangzeit ??!!


----------



## raxrue (29. August 2022)

An welcher Mole wird denn gefangen


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (30. August 2022)

Wir waren letzte Woche an der Südmole, hatten in 2,5 Stunden 7 Makrelen. Wurde immer wieder eine gefangen. Bei manchen Kollegen ging nichts, wenn man sich zum Teil die Technik und das Gerät anschaut  wundert mich  das aber auch nicht !  
Bin morgen nochmal vor Ort, werde berichten! 

Grüße Johannes


----------



## raxrue (31. August 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> An welcher Mole wird denn gefangen


Also auch heute auser super Wetter und Haufenweise Seevögel nichts….3 Anläufe und null Ergebnisse… auser ein paar Seesterne


Schreiner-Johann schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche an der Südmole, hatten in 2,5 Stunden 7 Makrelen. Wurde immer wieder eine gefangen. Bei manchen Kollegen ging nichts, wenn man sich zum Teil die Technik und das Gerät anschaut  wundert mich  das aber auch nicht !
> Bin morgen nochmal vor Ort, werde berichten!
> 
> Grüße Johannes


ja letzte Woche ging noch was…..die Woche muss man nochmal probieren da Wettertechnisch es sich ja Gut anlässt….


----------



## raxrue (31. August 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Also auch heute auser super Wetter und Haufenweise Seevögel nichts….3 Anläufe und null Ergebnisse… auser ein paar Seesterne
> 
> ja letzte Woche ging noch was…..die Woche muss man nochmal probieren da Wettertechnisch es sich ja Gut anlässt….


Also ab 17,30 Uhr an der Südmole


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (31. August 2022)

OK, wir sind um 17.00 Uhr gegangen! Mist! Hatten bis dahin nix ! 
Das Wetter war grundsätzlich top. Wir hatten es auf das fehlende Wasser geschoben ( Ebbe) 
Petri zu den Makrelen! 

Grüße Johannes


----------



## raxrue (1. September 2022)

Schreiner-Johann schrieb:


> OK, wir sind um 17.00 Uhr gegangen! Mist! Hatten bis dahin nix !
> Das Wetter war grundsätzlich top. Wir hatten es auf das fehlende Wasser geschoben ( Ebbe)
> Petri zu den Makrelen!
> 
> Grüße Johannes


So ging es allen….niemand ging was ans Band…hatte die Leute gefragt und jeder sagte nichts… und dann auf einmal lief es in einem schmalen Bereich


----------



## Timo.Keibel (1. September 2022)

Der Wind scheint ja auch kommende Woche noch zu passen, da versuche ich mal mein Glück von den Molen. 
Konntet Ihr im Hafen oder an den Molen auch fressende Meeräschen sehen?


----------



## raxrue (1. September 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Der Wind scheint ja auch kommende Woche noch zu passen, da versuche ich mal mein Glück von den Molen.
> Konntet Ihr im Hafen oder an den Molen auch fressende Meeräschen sehen?


Nein….nur kleine Robben und an der Molenspitze mal Schweinswale


----------



## bonobo (1. September 2022)

Gerade Hvide Sande besucht. Auf der Südmole ging eine Makrele an Land.
Beeilt euch, eine Robbenfamilie ist auch aktiv.


----------



## raxrue (1. September 2022)

bonobo schrieb:


> Gerade Hvide Sande besucht. Auf der Südmole ging eine Makrele an Land.
> Beeilt euch, eine Robbenfamilie ist auch aktiv.


Komme gerade von dort… war Über Mittag dort…ist doch ansprechend das Ergebnis….und 17 Uhr wird nochmal angefangen


----------



## bonobo (1. September 2022)

raxrue, wenn Dir heute gegen 11:00 Uhr eine Makrele kurz vor Land ausgeschlitzt ist, standest Du unter Beobachtung. 
Petri zu Deinen Fängen.

Wenn sich mein Beitragszähler nun hiermit dreistellig macht, will ich doch ein paar Zeilen und Bilder mehr hinterlassen.
Ich freute mich, dass sich die Angler hier so sehr auf den Hafen konzentrieren. Gibt dann nicht so ein Gedrängel beim Brandeln. So dachte ich...

Vor zwei Tagen habe ich meinen ersten ü ein Meter Fang am Strand gehabt. So ca. 1,80 groß und ca 75 kg schwer!  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Kollege Kitesurfer konnte zwar drei Meter hoch springen, aber nicht drei Meter voraus schauen. Bin froh, dass ich hier immer nur mit einer Rute antrete und rechtzeitig Schnur geben konnte. Er hatte Glück, beide Haken nur im Anzug. Er war dann sehr reumütig. Von daher...

RELEASED!

Normale Fänge gab es auch. Bei meinen zwei Ansitzen gab es je 4 Platten. Alle zwischen 30-35 cm. Alle hatten Junghering im Magen. Der steht gerade kurz vor dem Strand. Die Möwen zeigen tagsüber mit ihren Sturzflügen, wo er steht. Meine Fänge waren alle ufernah (max 30 m).





Zuletzt noch ein Lobeslied auf diese tolle Landschaft hier. Einmalig. Bin verwundert, dass hier nur Fischbilder landen. Soll es ein Geheimtipp bleiben? Es ist so schön, dass sich sogar die Milchstraße blicken lässt.


----------



## Naish82 (1. September 2022)

Holmsland Klit ist traumhaft, da hast du recht. Aber wahrlich kein Geheimtipp. 
Die letzten Jahre immer mehr überlaufen und von der bausünde überhaupt in Søndervig will ich garnicht erst anfangen…
Wir weichen daher jetzt lieber auf ein anderes Gebiet aus.

Zum Kitesurfer:
Ich kite selber auch. 3m vorausschauen?
Was meinst du denn wie gut eine gestraffte Angelschnur beim Surfen zu erkennen ist? =)
Und wenn er selbst nicht angelt hat er auch sicher keine Idee in welchem Winkel die Schnur ins Wasser geht.

Aber ist ja nochmal gut gegangen. 

Petri zu den Platten!


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2022)

bonobo schrieb:


> raxrue, wenn Dir heute gegen 11:00 Uhr eine Makrele kurz vor Land ausgeschlitzt ist, standest Du unter Beobachtung.
> Petri zu Deinen Fängen.
> 
> Wenn sich mein Beitragszähler nun hiermit dreistellig macht, will ich doch ein paar Zeilen und Bilder mehr hinterlassen.
> ...


Okay ich war’s wirklich….und ich freu mich umso mehr das hier mal wieder etwas Schwung reinkommt so mit sehr schönen Bildern und Informationen wo auch nicht so Ortskundige etwas mit anfangen können….bei meinem Abendspaziergang hab ich gesehen das wieder nett gefangen wurde…aber auch das sich die meisten Fänge auf einen ca 100 Meter Bereich begrenzt haben …. Weiß jemand wie es auf der anderen Mole so lief….irgendwie hat man von der Seite keine Gänge mitbekommen


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Okay ich war’s wirklich….und ich freu mich umso mehr das hier mal wieder etwas Schwung reinkommt so mit sehr schönen Bildern und Informationen wo auch nicht so Ortskundige etwas mit anfangen können….bei meinem Abendspaziergang hab ich gesehen das wieder nett gefangen wurde…aber auch das sich die meisten Fänge auf einen ca 100 Meter Bereich begrenzt haben …. Weiß jemand wie es auf der anderen Mole so lief….irgendwie hat man von der Seite keine Gänge mitbekommen


Fänge


----------



## bic zip (2. September 2022)

Bin nächste Woche dort und wollte mal , da wo das Kreuz ist, auf Platte versuchen.

IM Hafen, so die Aussage von Kott Mitarbeitern, soll auf Platte nichts laufen, da der Grund zu schlammig ist.
(in Angelberichten von 2017 ist der Hafenbereich aber immer ein Bersuch auf Platte wert, hat sich das Blatt denn so gewendet das da nichts mehr laufen soll?)









						Hvide Sande Mole
					

Bis 2011 war diese Mole neben der gegenüber liegenden der exponierteste Punkt vom Hafen in Hvide Sande. Seit dem Bau der neuen, großen Außenmolen zwischen 2011 und 2013 sind diese Molen quasi eingedeicht worden. Trotzdem sind sie weiterhin exzellente Angelplätze, von denen man sehr gut große...




					daenemark.fish-maps.de
				




War im Juni mal an der Nordmole/ Windräder spazieren und da war kein Badenetrieb und keine Surfer, ist allerdings ein Stück vom Parkplatz aus zu laufen.
 Denke mal das baden/surfen konzentriert sich eher an der Sûdmole ( Badestrand und Surferparkplatz)

Tummeln sich noch Hornhechte an der Schleuse? Das fand ich im Sommer auch sehr kurzweilig mit leichter Spinnrute und Sbirolino, auch wenn ich nur 2 gefangen habe.

Noch eine Frage an die Südmolenangler: 
klettert ihr die Steinbrocken runter ans Wasser oder wie landet ihr die Fische wenn ihr auf der Mole steht?Von anschauen und mit 3m Rute wüsste ich nicht wie ich von der Mole die Montage ( im Idealfall incl Fischen) wieder nach oben bekommen sollte.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (2. September 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> umso mehr das hier mal wieder etwas Schwung reinkommt so mit sehr schönen Bildern


Das steigert auf jeden Fall meine Vorfreude. Aber verrückt, dass der heiße Bereich, in dem die Makrelen bissen, nur so punktuell war. Werde die Nordmole auf jeden Fall testen. In der Vergangenheit war da etwas weniger Trubel.


----------



## 49er (2. September 2022)

Dann will ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. War vom 13.08. bis zum 27.08. das erste mal in Hvide Sande.
Familienurlaub, hatte aber trotzdem für mich und meinen Großen (10 Jahre) etwas Angelsachen mitgenommen. Hauptsächlich Spinnzeugs.
Ich hab mich vorher nicht wirklich schlau gemacht wie und wo man in Hvide Sande am besten angelt.
Wir haben uns dann Tag für Tag etwas ran getastet. Angefangen haben wir im Fjord, rund um die Schleuse. Da ging nichts.
Dann haben wir rund um den Hafen, auf der Salzwasserseite weiter gespinnert, aber auch nichts gefangen.
Eines Tages sind wir dann Richtung Nordmole gekommen und haben uns gewundert, wo denn da die ganzen Angler hin wollen. Also sind wir denen mal hinterher und, vorbei an zappelnden Makrelen in Eimern, auf der Spitze der Nordmole gelandet.
Wir haben dann den Anglern etwas zugeschaut und gelernt, weil ich kein Salzwasser-Angler bin, und deren Paternoster-Montagen bewundert.
Von der Donauangelei hatte ich aber ein paar Meerforellenblinker dabei und hab dann mal einen montiert. Nach dem dritten Wurf ging dann auch schon eine Makrele ran und die Freude bei mir und dem Kleinen war riesig, nach den eher erfolglosen Tagen davor.
Von da an waren wir nur noch auf der Nordmole unterwegs und konnten einige Makrelen überlisten.
Was auffällig war, die meisten Makrelen gabs bei uns nach Sonnenaufgang und vor Sonnenuntergang. Am Tag fingen wir mit unseren Meerforellenblinkern quasi kaum einen Fisch. Die Kollegen mit den Paternostern waren da etwas erfolgreicher und fingen ab und an mal eine Makrele.
Rund um Sonnenauf- und untergang konnten wir mit den Paternoster-Kollegen dann bezüglich Bissfrequenz mithalten. Wir fingen mit den Meerforellenblinkern jedoch die deutlich größere Fische.
Was mir aber negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das Verhalten einiger anderer Angler. Vor allem Abends war die Nordmole ziemlich überlaufen und da gabs Gesellen, die hatten keinerlei Scheu, sich 2m neben einen zu stellen, nach dem man einen Fisch gefangen hatte um den Spot dann abzugrasen. Ob die dann Deine Schnur überwerfen interessiert die auch kaum. Da kam nicht mal ein "Entschuldigung" oder "Извиняюсь" nachdem man deren Kuddel-Muddel enthedert hatte.
Auch der Respekt vor der Natur fehlte einigen. Gehakte Seesterne wurden einfach hinter den Rücken geworfen, anstatt sie wieder ins Meer zu geben.
Wir haben Abends dann die Nordmole gemieden und sind lieber Morgens dort hin.
Auf die Südmole haben wir es leider nicht geschafft.


----------



## Sport_fischer (2. September 2022)

Moin. moin!

Ich fahre Ende November nach Dänemark. Lohnt es sich in der Zeit in Hvide Sande auf Heringe? In den letzten Jahren habe ich keine Angler gesehen, nun aber gelesen, dass Hering dort sein soll...Würde mir sonst im Laden vor Ort Wattis besorgen und es auf Platte an der Schleuse versuchen.


----------



## raxrue (3. September 2022)

Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Moin. moin!
> 
> Ich fahre Ende November nach Dänemark. Lohnt es sich in der Zeit in Hvide Sande auf Heringe? In den letzten Jahren habe ich keine Angler gesehen, nun aber gelesen, dass Hering dort sein soll...Würde mir sonst im Laden vor Ort Wattis besorgen und es auf Platte an der Schleuse versuchen.


wenn es normal läuft solltest du sehr schöne große und fette Heringe fangen...nicht zu vergleichen mit denen im Frühjahr...aber die Größe der Schwärme ist nicht so gewaltig..normalerweise


----------



## eislander (3. September 2022)

War nach längerer Pause auch mal wieder in HvideSande. Angeltechnisch war es mittelprächtig. Am Donnerstag gegen Abend wurden Markrelen auf der Südmole gefangen und am Freitag brauchte ich über 2 Std. Um meine Malzeit zu bekommen.
Außerdem habe ich in Erinnerung an nette Forumstreffen mit Otto auch die Esehäuser besucht. Ich weiß garnicht ob und wer von den Forumsveteranen noch dabei ist. Die Häuser wurden wohl überholt und sind besser in Schuß wie seinerzeit
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. September 2022)

An der Nordmole von 18 Uhr bis eben gerade war nichts mit Makrelen. Auch links und rechts neben mir wurde nichts gefangen. Dafür waren viele Seehunde, ein paar Schweinswale und etliche Vögel hinter den kleinen Heringen her.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. September 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Okay ich war’s wirklich….und ich freu mich umso mehr das hier mal wieder etwas Schwung reinkommt so mit sehr schönen Bildern und Informationen wo auch nicht so Ortskundige etwas mit anfangen können…



das mit dem schwung hier da stimme ich dir zu



bic zip schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die Südmolenangler:
> klettert ihr die Steinbrocken runter ans Wasser oder wie landet ihr die Fische wenn ihr auf der Mole steht?Von anschauen und mit 3m Rute wüsste ich nicht wie ich von der Mole die Montage ( im Idealfall incl Fischen) wieder nach oben bekommen sollte.



wie ich dort (ich glaube 2017 u 20199 habe ich dort mit Brandungsruten gefischt, die Platten habe ich mit der Welle und Schwung heraus gehoben das ging ganz gut wenn du aber größere Fische hast wird das schwierig.
Auf die Steine/Felsen wür ich lieber nicht gehen die sind teilweise ganz schön rutschig und du möchtest nicht zwischen diesen Steinen/Felsen fallen...



49er schrieb:


> Dann will ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. War vom 13.08. bis zum 27.08. das erste mal in Hvide Sande.
> Familienurlaub, hatte aber trotzdem für mich und meinen Großen (10 Jahre) etwas Angelsachen mitgenommen. Hauptsächlich Spinnzeugs.
> Ich hab mich vorher nicht wirklich schlau gemacht wie und wo man in Hvide Sande am besten angelt.
> Wir haben uns dann Tag für Tag etwas ran getastet. Angefangen haben wir im Fjord, rund um die Schleuse. Da ging nichts.
> ...



Petri Heil zu euren ersten Hvdie Sande Makrelen, man lernt nie aus und mit der Zeit wird es besser



eislander schrieb:


> War nach längerer Pause auch mal wieder in HvideSande. Angeltechnisch war es mittelprächtig. Am Donnerstag gegen Abend wurden Markrelen auf der Südmole gefangen und am Freitag brauchte ich über 2 Std. Um meine Malzeit zu bekommen.
> Außerdem habe ich in Erinnerung an nette Forumstreffen mit Otto auch die Esehäuser besucht. Ich weiß garnicht ob und wer von den Forumsveteranen noch dabei ist. Die Häuser wurden wohl überholt und sind besser in Schuß wie seinerzeit
> Gruß Eislander



Ich kenne Otto ja nur vom lesen, trotzdem wie geht es ihm und hat einer mal wieder was von ihm gehört?



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> An der Nordmole von 18 Uhr bis eben gerade war nichts mit Makrelen. Auch links und rechts neben mir wurde nichts gefangen. Dafür waren viele Seehunde, ein paar Schweinswale und etliche Vögel hinter den kleinen Heringen her.



haben die dort vom Boot aus gefischt und wenn ja was gefangen?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (5. September 2022)

Achja in ein/zwei Jahren werd ich wohl auch wieder dort sein, dann ist die Kleine auch größer und aus dem gröbsten raus und meine Frau kann nicht meckern, schließlich habe ich mich dann lange genug in Geduld geübt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Timo.Keibel (5. September 2022)

Die vom Boot haben gestern Abend auch nur geschleppt. Habe aber nicht gesehen, dass die was gefangen haben. 

An der Südmole kamen vereinzelt immer wieder ein paar Makrelen raus. 





Auf der MS Solea wurden auch Makrelen gefangen!


----------



## Sport_fischer (6. September 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> wenn es normal läuft solltest du sehr schöne große und fette Heringe fangen...nicht zu vergleichen mit denen im Frühjahr...aber die Größe der Schwärme ist nicht so gewaltig..normalerweise




Super, danke dir! Zum Normalen Angelschein in DK wird in Hvide Sande noch die Hafenkarte benötigt, richtig?


----------



## Pater Noster (6. September 2022)

Moin zusammen, 

Bin seit Samstag auch wieder vor Ort und freue mir nen Ast ab 

Jo, Hafenkarte ist richtig.

War jetzt zweimal in der Brandung bei Bjerregard, da ging nix. Die lütten Heringe haben den Haken in 5 Minuten blank gefressen. Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es hier generell nicht mehr so gut läuft wie früher. Wollte deshalb mal Bjerregard Nord oder Bjerreborg antesten.

Hat wer noch ne Makrele zu Gesicht bekommen? Das wäre mein Plan für heute.

Platte im Hafen habe ich auch seit Jahren nicht gefangen, insofern passt das vielleicht mit dem zu schlickigen Boden. Früher konnte man noch den Heringspaternoster mit Fischfetzten bestücken und könnt direkt vor der Mauer bei den Anlegern gut fangen. Das war aber auch 1996 

Was geht denn so an den Forellenseen? Gehe aus Nostalgiegründen immer nach Nymndegab, auch weil ich es in den Dünen so schön finde, bin da aber auch schon ewig Schneider. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem See hinter Nymndegab Richtung Nr. Nebel oder dem neuen See im Wald beim Rydecenter und der "Keramik" auch hinter Nymndegab? 

So, erstmal genug Geschwafel von mir. Petri und schönen Urlaub allen vor Ort!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. September 2022)

War heute Vormittag auf der Südmole, da ging aber nicht wirklich viel. Hatte nur zwei (drei) Makrelen - eine hat sich ein Seehund geklaut. Dann wurde der Wind recht unangenehm.
Ab morgen soll das Wetter nass werden … mal gucken wie das dann so wird?


Zum Abend in Bjerregard just 4 fun mit einer Packung Würmer: etliche Mini-Wittlinge und eine Flunder.


----------



## Sport_fischer (7. September 2022)

Pater Noster schrieb:


> Was geht denn so an den Forellenseen? Gehe aus Nostalgiegründen immer nach Nymndegab, auch weil ich es in den Dünen so schön finde, bin da aber auch schon ewig Schneider. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem See hinter Nymndegab Richtung Nr. Nebel oder dem neuen See im Wald beim Rydecenter und der "Keramik" auch hinter Nymndegab?
> 
> So, erstmal genug Geschwafel von mir. Petri und schönen Urlaub allen vor Ort!



Fahr mal zum Henne Put und Take, der ist mit dem neuen Besitzer klasse geworden!


----------



## anschmu (7. September 2022)

Pater Noster schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Bin seit Samstag auch wieder vor Ort und freue mir nen Ast ab
> 
> ...


We nn ich auf die Website vom westcoast vor norre Nebel gehe , steht da für Tagesbesucher gesperrt!


----------



## Pater Noster (7. September 2022)

War gestern Abend auf der Nordmole und heute kurz in Thorsminde. Ging leider nix. Nordmole ist gestern, zumindest am Nachmittag, auch Schneider geblieben, wie es mir sagen lassen hab. So langsam sind sie wohl weg...aber der Hering kommt ja vielleicht noch... 


Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> War heute Vormittag auf der Südmole, da ging aber nicht wirklich viel. Hatte nur zwei (drei) Makrelen - eine hat sich ein Seehund geklaut. Dann wurde der Wind recht unangenehm.
> Ab morgen soll das Wetter nass werden … mal gucken wie das dann so wird?
> 
> 
> Zum Abend in Bjerregard just 4 fun mit einer Packung Würmer: etliche Mini-Wittlinge und eine Flunder.


Petri, das ist doch schon mal was. Hätte mir auch fürs erste gereicht  Jetzt noch nen Barsch und ne Forelle und alles ist fein. 


Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Fahr mal zum Henne Put und Take, der ist mit dem neuen Besitzer klasse geworden!


Danke für den Tipp, wenn ich es noch zum P&T schaffe, schaue ich ihn mir mal an. Wie ist der denn so vom Gewässer her? Mag diese kleinen künstlichen Tümpel ja überhaupt nicht... 


anschmu schrieb:


> We nn ich auf die Website vom westcoast vor norre Nebel gehe , steht da für Tagesbesucher gesperrt!


Danke, hab ich gestern auch noch entdeckt. Hätte ihn sonst mal angetestet, da ich die Lage auch sehr schön fand.


----------



## anschmu (7. September 2022)

Pater Noster schrieb:


> War gestern Abend auf der Nordmole und heute kurz in Thorsminde. Ging leider nix. Nordmole ist gestern, zumindest am Nachmittag, auch Schneider geblieben, wie es mir sagen lassen hab. So langsam sind sie wohl weg...aber der Hering kommt ja vielleicht noch...
> 
> Petri, das ist doch schon mal was. Hätte mir auch fürs erste gereicht  Jetzt noch nen Barsch und ne Forelle und alles ist fein.
> 
> ...


Werde westcoast im Oktober mal anfahren . Vielleicht ist da schon wieder auf !


----------



## Sport_fischer (8. September 2022)

geb mal bei google henne put und take ein. Der See ist naturbelassen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (8. September 2022)

… das Wetter lässt gerade sehr zu wünschen übrig! Der Wind ist wirklich sehr stark aus OSO, dazu immer wieder Schauer.


----------



## anschmu (10. September 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Werde westcoast im Oktober mal anfahren . Vielleicht ist da schon wieder auf !


Laut Internetseite dauerhaft geschlossen . Bin im Oktober in Bjerregard -werde dort mal schauen , ob sich was geändert hat


----------



## DKNoob (10. September 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Laut Internetseite dauerhaft geschlossen . Bin im Oktober in Bjerregard -werde dort mal schauen , ob sich was geändert hat


angeblich kommt ein neues konzept. ich war da noch nicht angeln ,weil ich von dem see viel schlechtes gehört habe.nächsten samstag bin ich 14 tage in der ecke. ich denke es wird nicht einfach forrellen zu fangen.aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## anschmu (10. September 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> angeblich kommt ein neues konzept. ich war da noch nicht angeln ,weil ich von dem see viel schlechtes gehört habe.nächsten samstag bin ich 14 tage in der ecke. ich denke es wird nicht einfach forrellen zu fangen.aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


Ich kenn den garnicht.  Ist nicht so meine Ecke,  aber gucken  kostet nix.  Und von Bjerregard 25 Minuten entfernt


----------



## AndiS (14. September 2022)

Hallo! Wo kann man in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande,  ausser bei Kottfritid , noch Wattwürmer kaufen?


----------



## Michinew (14. September 2022)

AndiS schrieb:


> Hallo! Wo kann man in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande,  ausser bei Kottfritid , noch Wattwürmer kaufen?


Moin Du, in Thorsminde und Thyborøn gibt es auch welche. Ob sich das lohnt steht in den Sternen. In Thyborøn kannst Du auch selber welche suchen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (15. September 2022)

AndiS schrieb:


> Hallo! Wo kann man in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande,  ausser bei Kottfritid , noch Wattwürmer kaufen?


Bei Lystfiskeren in der schwarzen Hütte gegenüber der Räucherei. 

Lystfiskeren
+45 97 31 27 10


			https://goo.gl/maps/xsiuP6aKErh5wgf66


----------



## bic zip (15. September 2022)

Habe heute ein paar Würfe vom Bootsanleger “Vonå Engbro“ gemacht, war leider zu stürmig und so hat sich mein Besuch auf eine halbe Stunde Wobbeln/Gummifischen ohne Biss beschränkt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. September 2022)

Wind ist aber leicht über formuliert  ........ Welle gibt immer Fisch, einfach anders hinstellen....


----------



## Timo.Keibel (20. September 2022)

So mein Hvide Sande Urlaub ist inzwischen auch schon wieder etwas vorbei. In der zweiten Woche war ich nicht mehr viel los. Habe gestern aber auf der FB-Seite von Lystfiskeren gesehen, dass die ersten Herbstheringe gefangen werden.


----------



## seatrout61 (20. September 2022)

Ich muss euch vor meinem Bruder warnen...der ist für 14 Tage oben...und fängt euch alle Fische weg...und die letzte Woche kommt noch ein weiterer Bruder...einer alleine schafft die Fangmassen nicht

Spässchen, eure Fangchancen steigen ungemein...im Juni blieben die beiden nämlich Schneider


----------



## Shaenx (20. September 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> So mein Hvide Sande Urlaub ist inzwischen auch schon wieder etwas vorbei. In der zweiten Woche war ich nicht mehr viel los. Habe gestern aber auf der FB-Seite von Lystfiskeren gesehen, dass die ersten Herbstheringe gefangen werden.


Seit gestern habe ich auf dem Live Video von der Schleuse viele Angler gesehen, auch heute schon wieder


----------



## Michael_05er (21. September 2022)

Angelt auch jemand am Fjord? Geht was bei Hecht oder Barsch? Bin ab Samstag auf Fanø und hoffe, meine bessere Hälfte wenigstens mal zu einem kleinen Landgang überreden zu können..


----------



## anschmu (22. September 2022)

Moin , hab gerade mal Kamera Mole geschaut . Der Hering scheint langsam zu kommen !


----------



## Sport_fischer (22. September 2022)

guck mal ein paar Posts vor dir ;-)


----------



## anschmu (25. September 2022)

Sport_fischer schrieb:


> guck mal ein paar Posts vor dir ;-)


Meinst du mich?


----------



## fischflotz (28. September 2022)

Moin, wollte noch mal verspätet vom Samstag berichten.
Ich war übers WE in Hvide Sande.  Am Samstag waren wir einige Std. am Hafen. Es wurde eigentlich nur linke Seite drekt an der Schleuse gefangen.
Ich habe mit meinem sohn einige Stellen versucht. Am Ende waren 5 Heringe im Eimer. Einen davon hat mir ein freundlicher Angler geschenkt.
Sonst hatten wir noch einige kleine Dorsche am Haken.
Aber das war ja nur zum anschmecken. Ab Freitag bin ich dann 1 Woche in HS.


----------



## porscher (29. September 2022)

Bin ab Sonntag direkt in hvide sande. Möchte auch in der Brandung angeln. Sollte man lieber auf die südmole, weil man dort schneller ins tiefe Wasser kommt, oder hat man auch direkt vom Strand gute Chancen? Oder gibt es bessere Strandabschnitte oberhalb und unterhalb von hvide sande?


----------



## lolfisch (1. Oktober 2022)

Wir sind ab heute auch vor Ort, wenn auch näher an thorsminde als and hvide Sande. 
Haben heute mal die ersten Würmer in die Brandung geworfen, leider bisher ohne Erfolg. 
Kralle mit 175 bzw. 200 Gramm blieb jedoch fest verankert auch wenn die Wellen gerne etwas abnehmen dürfen. 
Also können uns gerne austauschen wenn noch jemand vor Ort ist...


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2022)

An der Schleuse ist viel Betrieb seit 2 Tagen. Fänge konnte ich keine beobachten. Gegen 16 Uhr waren allen schleusentore auf. Das Wasser drückte vom Fjord Richtung Nordsee.


----------



## porscher (4. Oktober 2022)

Alle Schleusen auf. Das Wasser drückt weiterhin aus dem Fjord Richtung meer. Keine Fänge. Der Wind hat gedreht und kommt jetzt aus dem Süden.


----------



## Der Deichgraf (6. Oktober 2022)

Liebe HS-Mitstreiter,

hat eigentlich jemand von Euch etwas von Otto (aka LAC) gehört? Hatte versucht, ihn anzurufen, aber die letzte Telefonnummer, die ich hatte, ist nicht mehr aktiv. Antwort gerne auch per PN.

LG Sven


----------



## porscher (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute sehr starker Wind aus Westen. Alle schleusen sind geschlossen. Keine Fänge.


----------



## schredder83 (13. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin seit Jahren mal wieder da gewesen in Hvide Sande (12.10.2022)  Natürlich kennt man jede Ecke. Die Stege des HSS und die Plätze vor der Schleuse waren vormittags brechend voll, ohne Fänge. Der Verkäufer von KottFritid meinte s gänge wohl am Strand was mit der Brandungsangel, von der Schleuse wüsste er aber nichts zu sagen. Bei dem Wellengang und dem Wind war an brandungsangeln aber nicht zu denken. Und so entschloss ich mich zunächst auf die nördliche innere Hafenmole zu gehen. Nachher auf die innere südliche Fjord Seite. Beides mal erfolglos. Die üblichen Hänger und Krabbenfraße der Grundangelei. Im Hafen braucht man nicht Grund fischen, der ist ersten mit Krabben übersät die einem alles wegfressen, auch mit Schwimmbällchen und wenn das nicht reicht bleibt beim Einholen gern mal die Montage bzw. deren Teile in den Steinen hängen. Mit Spinner, und Heringsmontagen oberflächlich auch erfolglos. 
Soweit so gut. Es war 16 Uhr und ich dachte mir, kannst du eigentlich wieder fahren, aber gehst du nochmal bei dem Steg gucken, wo die Halle ist vom HSS zum Fisch ausnehmen. Was ein Trubel. International, Familien mit kleinen Kindern, die den Steg rauf und runter rennen und mit dem Roller fahren. Einen alle 5 min fragen ob man was gefangen hat und man beim Auswerfen gucken muss ob man kein Kind am Haken hat. Ich hab da nichts gegen es ist nun mal auch ein Event für Familien, ich versuche nur die Situation zu verdeutlichen. Und dann steht man dicht an dicht, wenn nach links und rechts 4m Platz zum nächsten Angler waren ist das viel. Dennoch war ab und an zunächst beim Beobachten, Hering dran. Also auch nochmal schnell die Angel ausgepackt und mich dazwischen gestellt. Hering war da. Die mittelste Schleuse war offen und so strömte auch Hering in den Fjord. 60g Blei, übliches Heringsvorfach Circle hook, von balzer, 5x8, 0,4-0,3mm hakenstärke und 5 Haken. Dann ab 17Uhr bis 19:30 uhr 13 heringe gefangen. Weiiit bis fast in die Mitte ausgeworfen. Soweit es eben ging. Durch Wind, Strömung, als auch unsichere Treffsicherheit meinerseits und anderer oftmals mit den Nachbarn verhakt. Das auseinander zu puzzeln hat gut und gerne immer mal 10min gedauert. Werfen  und Treffsicherheit sollte man hier unbedingt beherrschen, Aber auch eine innere Ruhe mitbringen, man ist hier eben nicht alleine! Aber alle keinen Käscher dabei. Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob es verpönt ist, den mit dem Käscher rauszuholen oder ob man einfach keinen hatte. Andererseits ist es wahrscheinlich auch eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung: die zeit in der man alle haken aus dem Käscher friemelt und die zeit in der man wieder auswerfen kann... Aufpassen muss man aber in jedem Falle. Mir sind 2 Stück nämlich wieder beim anfassen aus den Fingern geflutscht und wieder im Wasser gelandet. Gut ist es auch, wenn man nicht, wie ich, allein kommt, sondern einen dabei hat der einem mal schnell helfen kann, bevor die fische zappelnd wieder ins Wasser zurück plumpsen. Einen Eimer in den man die zwischenlagern kann ist auch hilfreich, da kann man die auch schneller reinschmeißen, als in eine tüte. Wohlgemerkt hatten aber alle Angler da sich tierschutzrechlich gut verhalten und erst den Kopf mit einem Schlag betäubt, bevor der Fisch verstaut wurde. 
Die meisten gingen mit 8-15 Stück wieder heim. Ein alter eingefleischter Angler aus Plön hatte in 3h 19 Stück rausgeholt. Wogegen einer grad mal eine halbe stunde da war, und wirklich mit Glück einmal 5 und das andere Mal 3 Stück am haken hatte. Wurftechnicken und haken war wirklich vieles zu sehen: verschiedene Hakengrößen mit unterschiedlichsten Optischen reizen und auch das stetige langsame Einholen, das Zupfen, das rucken, und dann auch mal langsam mal schnell einholen. manche haben den Köder absinken lassen manche auch direkt eingeholt. Es kam wahrscheinlich immer grad darauf an wo die Heringe grad zufallsmäßig her schwammen. 
Wie schon oft gesagt wurde: wenn er da ist ist er da. und dann machen solche feinheiten mit den Ködern nichts aus. Wobei ich aber schon sagen muss, dass circle Hooks gut sind, denn die verhindern so manchen Ausstieg. 
Meine holde Gattin war zwar nicht sehr angetan, dass ich das Abendbrot verpasste, hat sich dann aber dennoch gefreut, als ich ihr von meinen Erfolgen berichtete. 
Soweit so gut von meinem Erlebnis.


----------



## raxrue (14. Oktober 2022)

schredder83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin seit Jahren mal wieder da gewesen in Hvide Sande (12.10.2022)  Natürlich kennt man jede Ecke. Die Stege des HSS und die Plätze vor der Schleuse waren vormittags brechend voll, ohne Fänge. Der Verkäufer von KottFritid meinte s gänge wohl am Strand was mit der Brandungsangel, von der Schleuse wüsste er aber nichts zu sagen. Bei dem Wellengang und dem Wind war an brandungsangeln aber nicht zu denken. Und so entschloss ich mich zunächst auf die nördliche innere Hafenmole zu gehen. Nachher auf die innere südliche Fjord Seite. Beides mal erfolglos. Die üblichen Hänger und Krabbenfraße der Grundangelei. Im Hafen braucht man nicht Grund fischen, der ist ersten mit Krabben übersät die einem alles wegfressen, auch mit Schwimmbällchen und wenn das nicht reicht bleibt beim Einholen gern mal die Montage bzw. deren Teile in den Steinen hängen. Mit Spinner, und Heringsmontagen oberflächlich auch erfolglos.
> Soweit so gut. Es war 16 Uhr und ich dachte mir, kannst du eigentlich wieder fahren, aber gehst du nochmal bei dem Steg gucken, wo die Halle ist vom HSS zum Fisch ausnehmen. Was ein Trubel. International, Familien mit kleinen Kindern, die den Steg rauf und runter rennen und mit dem Roller fahren. Einen alle 5 min fragen ob man was gefangen hat und man beim Auswerfen gucken muss ob man kein Kind am Haken hat. Ich hab da nichts gegen es ist nun mal auch ein Event für Familien, ich versuche nur die Situation zu verdeutlichen. Und dann steht man dicht an dicht, wenn nach links und rechts 4m Platz zum nächsten Angler waren ist das viel. Dennoch war ab und an zunächst beim Beobachten, Hering dran. Also auch nochmal schnell die Angel ausgepackt und mich dazwischen gestellt. Hering war da. Die mittelste Schleuse war offen und so strömte auch Hering in den Fjord. 60g Blei, übliches Heringsvorfach Circle hook, von balzer, 5x8, 0,4-0,3mm hakenstärke und 5 Haken. Dann ab 17Uhr bis 19:30 uhr 13 heringe gefangen. Weiiit bis fast in die Mitte ausgeworfen. Soweit es eben ging. Durch Wind, Strömung, als auch unsichere Treffsicherheit meinerseits und anderer oftmals mit den Nachbarn verhakt. Das auseinander zu puzzeln hat gut und gerne immer mal 10min gedauert. Werfen  und Treffsicherheit sollte man hier unbedingt beherrschen, Aber auch eine innere Ruhe mitbringen, man ist hier eben nicht alleine! Aber alle keinen Käscher dabei. Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob es verpönt ist, den mit dem Käscher rauszuholen oder ob man einfach keinen hatte. Andererseits ist es wahrscheinlich auch eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung: die zeit in der man alle haken aus dem Käscher friemelt und die zeit in der man wieder auswerfen kann... Aufpassen muss man aber in jedem Falle. Mir sind 2 Stück nämlich wieder beim anfassen aus den Fingern geflutscht und wieder im Wasser gelandet. Gut ist es auch, wenn man nicht, wie ich, allein kommt, sondern einen dabei hat der einem mal schnell helfen kann, bevor die fische zappelnd wieder ins Wasser zurück plumpsen. Einen Eimer in den man die zwischenlagern kann ist auch hilfreich, da kann man die auch schneller reinschmeißen, als in eine tüte. Wohlgemerkt hatten aber alle Angler da sich tierschutzrechlich gut verhalten und erst den Kopf mit einem Schlag betäubt, bevor der Fisch verstaut wurde.
> Die meisten gingen mit 8-15 Stück wieder heim. Ein alter eingefleischter Angler aus Plön hatte in 3h 19 Stück rausgeholt. Wogegen einer grad mal eine halbe stunde da war, und wirklich mit Glück einmal 5 und das andere Mal 3 Stück am haken hatte. Wurftechnicken und haken war wirklich vieles zu sehen: verschiedene Hakengrößen mit unterschiedlichsten Optischen reizen und auch das stetige langsame Einholen, das Zupfen, das rucken, und dann auch mal langsam mal schnell einholen. manche haben den Köder absinken lassen manche auch direkt eingeholt. Es kam wahrscheinlich immer grad darauf an wo die Heringe grad zufallsmäßig her schwammen.
> Wie schon oft gesagt wurde: wenn er da ist ist er da. und dann machen solche feinheiten mit den Ködern nichts aus. Wobei ich aber schon sagen muss, dass circle Hooks gut sind, denn die verhindern so manchen Ausstieg.
> ...


----------



## raxrue (14. Oktober 2022)

und dann machen solche feinheiten mit den Ködern nichts aus.......  Servus Schreder 83.....  ich behaupte ...da giebt es schon noch Möglichkeiten die Fangzahlen zu erhöhen..


----------



## necropolis (17. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich mir die Berichte hier im Thread  so durchlese, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich dort nicht hinfahren bzw. angeln möchte. Dann sind die Möglichkeiten und Bedingungen bei uns in Deutschland viel besser, da kann man sich den langen Weg dorthin sparen. Na ja, aber Jeder wie er mag..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Oktober 2022)

Angelmäßig hat Hide Sande für mich auch überhaupt keinen Reiz, Massentourismus im Hafenbecken und Heringe und Hornis reißen. Nö ist nicht meins, aber von der Lage her mit Nordsee und Sommerhaus, immer wieder. Da lasse ich als passionierter Angler meine Angel im Keller und genieße die Dänische Nordsee mit allem was dazu gehört...


----------



## anschmu (17. Oktober 2022)

necropolis schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Berichte hier im Thread  so durchlese, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich dort nicht hinfahren bzw. angeln möchte. Dann sind die Möglichkeiten und Bedingungen bei uns in Deutschland viel besser, da kann man sich den langen Weg dorthin sparen. Na ja, aber Jeder wie er mag..


Moin , ist aber nicht mehr so schlimm,  seit dort bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## anschmu (17. Oktober 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Angelmäßig hat Hide Sande für mich auch überhaupt keinen Reiz, Massentourismus im Hafenbecken und Heringe und Hornis reißen. Nö ist nicht meins, aber von der Lage her mit Nordsee und Sommerhaus, immer wieder. Da lasse ich als passionierter Angler meine Angel im Keller und genieße die Dänische Nordsee mit allem was dazu gehört...


Moin.  Massentourismus ist seit 2 Jahren  Geschichte,  seit dort bezahlt werden muss sind die Tonnenangler weggeblieben und es ist sehr entspannt.  Der Reinigungsraum und die kleine Räucherkammer , sowie die Eismaschine werden sehr gut angenommen. Auch durch die tägliche Reinigung wirkt es nicht mehr so verdreckt,  wie vor dem Umbau.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Oktober 2022)

Schön stelle ja auch keinen hier in Kritik, ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert


----------



## anschmu (17. Oktober 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Schön stelle ja auch keinen hier in Kritik, ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert


Kritik oder eigene Meinung ist immer willkommen.  Kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden , wie und wo er angelt . Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre  auch nicht auf Hering.  Einfach zu faul gewesen.


----------



## Kleiner91 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann mich da anschließen. Ist auf jedenfall besser geworden. Waren dieses Jahr im Mai eine Woche oben und auch die Angeln waren dabei. Habe 1 Angler gesehen der aktiv Hornhechte gerissen hat der Rest war mit Pose unterwegs. 
Am Steg angeln ist natürlich schon recht voll wenn der Hering / Hornhecht da ist aber da muss ich sagen ist es egal ob Hvide Sande, Kiel oder Kappeln. Gerade Richtung alte Schleuse kann man auch gut Hornhechte fangen und da hat man dann doch mehr seine Ruhe. 
Für mich persönlich immer wieder ein schönes Erlebnis dort mit Junior zusammen angeln zu gehen. 
Negative Angler gibt es leider überall nicht nur dort 
So würde ich persönlich Hvide Sande beschreiben.


----------



## Shaenx (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich war auch im Mai dort, habe „eigentlich“auf Hering geangelt... war zum 1. mal dort..

Was ist passiert? Ich will auf Heringe angeln und hatte versehentlich ein Hornhecht ... angeln eingestellt ...
nächsten Tag nochmal versucht, aber auf der anderen Seite, zack Hering war dran... nach einiger Zeit wieder ein Hornhecht, der sich wieder „verfangen“ hat ...

Die Tage danach habe ich mit Sbiro und Fischfetzen aktiv auf Hornhecht geangelt... aber ab wann wird ein Hornhecht gerissen? Ist halt doof wenn man auf Heringe angelt weil die auch gerade da sind, aber sich ein Hornhecht verfängt


----------



## bic zip (22. Oktober 2022)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Ich war auch im Mai dort, habe „eigentlich“auf Hering geangelt... war zum 1. mal dort..
> 
> Was ist passiert? Ich will auf Heringe angeln und hatte versehentlich ein Hornhecht ... angeln eingestellt ...
> nächsten Tag nochmal versucht, aber auf der anderen Seite, zack Hering war dran... nach einiger Zeit wieder ein Hornhecht, der sich wieder „verfangen“ hat ...
> ...



Die „Spezis“ werfen die Heringsmontage ein und ziehen die Oberflächennah und schnell wieder ein.
So fängt man gezielt keine Heringe.

Habe auch schon, wie du, Hornhechte als Beifang gehabt beim Heringsangeln.
Aber auf 50 Heringe kamen 2 Hornhechte und auch nur weil ich Vertüddelung mit dem Nachbarn verhindern wollte und die Montage schnell und eben Oberflächennah eingeleiert habe.Oder wenn die Montage beim eintauchen schon einen Trupp Hornhechte erwischt.

Macht natürlich keinen Spaß das Paternoster aus der Flanke eines eingewickelten Hornhechts zu fummeln und der „Drill„ an schwerem Gerät sowieso nicht.

Aber wie du sagst, aktiv auf Hornhecht mit einer 20-40g Rute und Spirolino, Fischfetzen oder Blinker mit Silkekrogen macht da deutlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## raxrue (22. Oktober 2022)

Hornhechte sind sehr lecker...und nach der zubereitung lassen sich die gräten sehr gut entfernen...im Internett sind herrliche Rezepte


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Hornhechte sind sehr lecker...und nach der zubereitung lassen sich die gräten sehr gut entfernen...im Internett sind herrliche Rezepte


Die Alulatten locken mich nich. Angeln macht Spass aber kulinarisch verzichte ich da lieber.


----------



## 16rabatt (22. Oktober 2022)

Mitte November ist es wieder soweit, zwei Wochen Thorsminde   werde dann auch mal in Hvide Sande vorbei schauen. Mal schauen ob es noch ein paar Herbstheringe für mich gibt


----------



## raxrue (24. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Alulatten locken mich nich. Angeln macht Spass aber kulinarisch verzichte ich da lieber.


Bleiben schon wieder welche für die anderen..


----------



## Sport_fischer (25. Oktober 2022)

16rabatt schrieb:


> Mitte November ist es wieder soweit, zwei Wochen Thorsminde   werde dann auch mal in Hvide Sande vorbei schauen. Mal schauen ob es noch ein paar Herbstheringe für mich gibt


 Ich bin ab 21.11. da und hoffe auch drauf!


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2022)

raxrue schrieb:


> Bleiben schon wieder welche für die anderen..


meine könnt Ihr auch mit verteilen;-))


----------



## Uchemnitz (25. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt macht mal die armen Fische ne so runter  Hornhechtschwänze ab Aferloch sind grätenfrei. Super gut zubereitbar wie Brathering oder räuchern. Der, zu zugegebenermaßen,  größere Teil geht durch den Fleischwolf in die Fischbuletten. und als saurer Bratfisch geht's auch klasse


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab die gerne geräuchert. Auch sehr lecker. Abgesehen davon war ich rund um Hvide Sande immer auf Barsche unterwegs. Mit dem Belly ein Riesenspaß


----------



## raxrue (27. Oktober 2022)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal die armen Fische ne so runter  Hornhechtschwänze ab Aferloch sind grätenfrei. Super gut zubereitbar wie Brathering oder räuchern. Der, zu zugegebenermaßen,  größere Teil geht durch den Fleischwolf in die Fischbuletten. und als saurer Bratfisch geht's auch klasse


Endlich mal jemand der die Tierle zu schätzen weiss...ich finde sie auch echt lecker und mit Tricks Grätenarm...und eine Bulette ist nie ein Fehler....


----------



## Fabbssi (31. Oktober 2022)

Grüßt euch,

Nachdem ich im Sommer bereits in Hvide Sande und Umgebung war, wovon ich hier ja auch berichtet habe, werde ich Mitte November noch einmal eine Woche hoch fahren. So spät im Jahr war ich noch nie dort, generell Angel ich meistens im Süßwasser und habe nicht so viel Erfahrung mit der Nordsee.

Man liest ja, dass man Heringe oft bis Weihnachten fangen kann, hat da jemand von euch Erfahrung mit, und ist Mitte November noch mit Heringen zu rechnen? Ist vielleicht jemand vor Ort, und kann uns einen Lagebericht geben?  Desweiteren habe ich gelesen, dass man auch Dorsch in den Wintermonaten fangen kann vom Land aus, hat da jemand Erfahrungen in Hvide Sande machen können oder vielleicht ein paar Tipps parat? Oder vielleicht auf Plattfische, lassen die sich auch im Hafenbecken selber fangen, bzw. An der Einfahrt?

Ein bisschen "offtopic" aber vielleicht kann mir ja dennoch jemand helfen. Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne in einem dänischen Ostseehafen auf Dorsch jiggen, das soll zu der Zeit ja sehr gut funktionieren, hat da jemand Erfahrungen und ein paar Tipps? Es gibt viele Videos auf YouTube, aber ich weiß nicht welchen Hafen ich wählen soll, am besten nicht so extrem weit von der Grenze weg. In vielen dieser häfen soll das Angeln ja inzwischen verboten sein, was natürlich doof ist, wenn man extra deswegen dort hin fährt. Leider ist es sehr schwer an Informationen zu kommen, in welchen Häfen man noch eingeschränkt angeln darf. Vom Strand aus, wo es ja oftmals erlaubt ist um die Häfen, kommt man ja gar nicht ins Tiefe. Kann mir jemand einen Hafen empfehlen, in dem ich angeln darf, im Becken selber und gute Chancen auf schöne Dorsche habe?

Besten Dank im voraus und Petri an alle  .


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2022)

Klar, Alles "easy" mit den schönen Küchendorschen in den grenznahen Häfen. 
Und das öffentliche Posten führt noch zu weiteren Vorteilen: man(n) kann Fahrgemeinschaften für all die interessierten Dorschjigger machen oder Kolonne fahren (spart Sprit) 

Ironie aus. 

R. S.


----------



## Fabbssi (1. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Klar, Alles "easy" mit den schönen Küchendorschen in den grenznahen Häfen.
> Und das öffentliche Posten führt noch zu weiteren Vorteilen: man(n) kann Fahrgemeinschaften für all die interessierten Dorschjigger machen oder Kolonne fahren (spart Sprit)
> 
> Ironie aus.
> ...


Nicht sonderlich hilfreich, bzw. überhaupt nicht. Da hättest du deine Zeit auch investieren können, um mir ein wenig zu helfen und etwas sinnvolles schreiben, da du ja offenbar in diesem Bereich mehr Wissen, als ich besitze. Schade.
Lieben Gruß


----------



## 16rabatt (1. November 2022)

Ich fahre auch in anderthalb Wochen für 14 Tage nach Thorsminde.  War vor einigen Jahren Mitte bis Ende Oktober dort und habe große Heringe gefangen. Nicht die Massen wie im April oder Mai aber dafür einige echte Brummer dabei. Letztes Jahr war ich Anfang Dezember dort, hatte aber leider keine Angeln mitgenommen. Habe am Wochenende beobachtet, wie einige Dänen "stationär" auf Hering angelten. Im Bereich des Eissilos hatten sie Ruten gestellt mit Knicklichtern und/oder Aalglocken an den Spitzen. Als Montage verwendeten sie normale Heringspaternoster mit kleinen Haken und einem Birnenblei. Die Ruten waren möglichst steil gestellt. Hardcore Angeln bei 3-4 Grad mit mässsigem Wind und zeitweiligem Nieselregen.
Werde dieses so auch mal in Hvide Sande im Hafenbecken probieren. Wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, werde ich auch mit leichtem Pilker und Twister an der Steilküste in Bovbjerg fischen.


----------



## Fabbssi (1. November 2022)

16rabatt  Grüß dich und danke vielmals für deine ausführliche Auskunft! Das klingt doch alles ganz gut.dl Die Aalanger waren auf dem Steg direkt gegenüber von dem Sportfischer Haus, wo es Eis und Schlachtplätze gibt. Habe ich das richtig verstanden mit dem Heringspaternoster auf Aal, oder meinst du auf die Heringe? Dann haben sie die Heringsfliegen entfernt und die Haken beködert? Auf Aal habe ich dort auch schon mehrfach erfolgreich geangelt, das ist ganz simpel. Als köder klappen die Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt teilweise ganz hervorragend als kleiner Tip.
Die Heringe sollen ja zu dieser Zeit nicht so zahlreich sein, dafür aber richtig schön fett. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall auch einen schönen Urlaub und dicke Fische!
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Sport_fischer (2. November 2022)

Mit Heringspaternoster auf Aal? Nein auf Hering! Kannst auch mit Laufpose dann kommt die Bewegung durch die Wellen.


----------



## Shaenx (3. November 2022)

Werde am 26. anreisen & bin in Bjerregard ... 

falls jemand Lust hat auf Hering oder sonstiges gemeinsam zu angeln, gerne melden.

Bin für eine Woche dort


----------



## 16rabatt (3. November 2022)

Fabbssi
Die Angler die ich beobachtet habe waren im Hafen von Thosminde am angeln. Sie haben auf Hering gefischt


----------



## Fabbssi (4. November 2022)

16rabatt schrieb:


> Fabbssi
> Die Angler die ich beobachtet habe waren im Hafen von Thosminde am angeln. Sie haben auf Hering gefischt


Alles klar, Dank dir füf die Auskunft!


----------



## Shaenx (5. November 2022)

Laut webcam was ich gesehen habe, ist der Steg abgebaut worden


----------



## anschmu (6. November 2022)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Laut webcam was ich gesehen habe, ist der Steg abgebaut worden


Jow Hvidesande ist in den Winterschlaf gegangen .


----------



## Astacus74 (6. November 2022)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Laut webcam was ich gesehen habe, ist der Steg abgebaut worden



das ist doch normal "Saisonende2 da kommt das gute Stück raus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Shaenx (9. November 2022)

Wattwürmer bekomme ich in Hvide Sande bei Kott auch Ende November gekauft oder?


----------



## Shaenx (11. November 2022)

Was würde sich Ende November überhaupt noch lohnen zu angeln?


----------



## porscher (12. November 2022)

Oh, einiges. Plattfisch, Hering. Im Fjord barsch und Hecht.


----------



## Shaenx (12. November 2022)

porscher schrieb:


> Oh, einiges. Plattfisch, Hering. Im Fjord barsch und Hecht.


Eine Traumantwort 

Plattfisch super, bekomme 2 Brandungsruten (4.20m) Heringe wären auch super, im Mai lief es für mich sehr gut. 

Hecht & Barsch im Fjord wäre super, im Mai ging vom Belly Boat aus gar nichts, war aber auch ne relativ starke Strömung & das Belly Boat habe ich verkauft, mal gucken, ob vom Ufer was geht.


----------



## 16rabatt (13. November 2022)

Gestern war ich in Hvide Sande im Hafen und habe mal nach Anglern und Fische ausschau gehalten. 6-7 Angler entdeckt und mal zugeschaut. Das Ergebnis war eher mau. Etwa genau soviele Heringe in ca einer halben Stunde gesehen. Da meine Ferienwohnung dann bezugsfertig gemeldet wurde bin ich weiter nach Thorsminde gefahren. Am Abend auch da einmal geschaut und auch da nur 5 Angler. Einer hatte gerade einen Hornhecht auf Fetzen und die anderen vielleicht 20 Heringe zusammen. Heute zur Kaffeezeit noch mal geschaut und im Bootshafen auf der Seeseite standen 2 Angler auf den grossen Stegen und hatten jeder einen Eimer mit Heringen gefangen. Habe mich dann auchvans Werk begeben und binnen 1 Stunde 37, zum Teil sehr große Heringe gefangen. Etliche haben sich kurz vor der Landung noch verabschiedet und ca 10 Kleine dürfen im nächsten Frühjahr es noch einmal versuchen


----------



## Shaenx (14. November 2022)

wow 16rabatt dickes Petri! Mit ein paar Heringen Ende November wäre ich auch zufrieden, mal gucken von wo aus ich dann angeln werde in Hvide Sande.

Welche Hakengröße hast du verwendet?


----------



## 16rabatt (14. November 2022)

Hallo Shaenx,
die Hakengröße kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das Vorfach hatte ich schon im Mai montiert. Es sind auf jeden Fall die kleinsten Haken die man vor Jahren mal bei Angeljoe in Handewitt bekommen konnte. 
Heute waren 3 Forenkollegen aus Hvide Sande hier in Thorsminde. Sie hatten den Vormittag dort vergeblich auf Heringe gefischt und sind dann nach hier in den Hafen gekommen und haben am Eissilo schnell ihren Eimer gefüllt. Bei mir lief es heute nicht ganz so gut, hatte aber in 2 Stunden auch 30 Heringe im Eimer 

Mal schauen wie das Wetter so wird. Wenn's nicht gerade junge Hunde regnet werde ich Freitag mal in Hvide Sande angeln


----------



## 16rabatt (17. November 2022)

Habe nochmal in meiner Angelkiste geschaut, dieses Vorfach mit 14er oder 16er Haken müsste es gewesen sein. Habe beide Größen dabei. Heute war leider nichts mit angeln. Hier gab es Windboen aus Ost mit bis zu 84 km/h. Hatte keine Lust drauf, noch nen Freischwimmer zu machen. Morgen früh werde ich dann mal beizeiten in Hvide Sande mein Glück versuchen


----------



## 16rabatt (24. November 2022)

Gestern habe ich es das erste Mal geschafft in Hvide Sande zu angeln. Habe mein Glück im Hafenbecken versucht. War etwas mühsam, aber letztendlich doch 10 Heringe gelandet. Auch bei den wenigen anderen Anglern sah es nicht unbedingt besser aus. Na ja, heute abend haben sie aber gut geschmeckt
	

		
			
		

		
	





Morgen geht's wieder Richtung Heimat und hoffentlich Mitte April auf ein neues.


----------



## Shaenx (27. November 2022)

16rabatt schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich es das erste Mal geschafft in Hvide Sande zu angeln. Habe mein Glück im Hafenbecken versucht. War etwas mühsam, aber letztendlich doch 10 Heringe gelandet. Auch bei den wenigen anderen Anglern sah es nicht unbedingt besser aus. Na ja, heute abend haben sie aber gut geschmeckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus. Wo am hafen warst du? Bin seit gestern hier und wollte es an der schleuse probieren aber hafen hoert sich auch gut an, vllt kammst du ein google bild schicken. Besten dank schonmal fuer de. Tipp


----------



## anschmu (27. November 2022)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Wo am hafen warst du? Bin seit gestern hier und wollte es an der schleuse probieren aber hafen hoert sich auch gut an, vllt kammst du ein google bild schicken. Besten dank schonmal fuer de. Tipp


Um diese Zeit kannst du es auf beiden Hafenseiten versuchen . Denk an die  Erlaubnisscheine .


----------



## 16rabatt (27. November 2022)

Hallo, ich war im Hafen auf der Meerseite zwischen Stadt und Schleusenkanal auf dem Holzsteg am Wohnmobilstellplatz.
Übrigens einen Erlaubnisschein braucht man zur Zeit nicht. https://daenemark.fish-maps.de/daenemark-blog/angeln-in-hvide-sande-jetzt-kostenpflichtig-4699.html
Mein Urlaub ist ja leider schon zu Ende


----------



## Shaenx (29. November 2022)

Werde morgen am Mittwoch in hvide es mal auf Heringe probieren. Und gegen Nachmittag am Strand auf platte, wer mit mochtr kann mir gerne schreiben


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
falls es schon jemandem aufgefallen sein sollte, der Link zur webcam waves4you funktioniert nicht mehr, zumindest bei mir. Die webcam kann man aber trotzdem über die Seite von Westwind.dk sehen.

hg Carsten


----------



## anschmu (13. Dezember 2022)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> falls es schon jemandem aufgefallen sein sollte, der Link zur webcam waves4you funktioniert nicht mehr, zumindest bei mir. Die webcam kann man aber trotzdem über die Seite von Westwind.dk sehen.
> 
> hg Carsten


Also bei mir geht es noch!


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (18. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
der Link über waves4you hat zurzeit Probleme, die Webcam findet man aber auch immer über Youtube oder auf:



			Webcam | Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center
		


_Petri Heil und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit! _


----------



## anschmu (19. Dezember 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Link über waves4you hat zurzeit Probleme, die Webcam findet man aber auch immer über Youtube oder auf:
> 
> 
> ...


Moin,  also bei mir funktioniert es sogar wenn ich in der U- Bahn fahre.


----------



## HS_Schleusenfreund (22. Dezember 2022)

Moin liebe Petrijünger, 

wie sieht es aktuell mit den Fängen aus? Lohnt sich ein Besuch zwischen den Tagen? Das wäre ja das beste Geschenk zu Weihnachten... 

LG


----------



## anschmu (23. Dezember 2022)

HS_Schleusenfreund schrieb:


> Moin liebe Petrijünger,
> 
> wie sieht es aktuell mit den Fängen aus? Lohnt sich ein Besuch zwischen den Tagen? Das wäre ja das beste Geschenk zu Weihnachten...
> 
> LG


Lohnt sich doch immer.  Fahre hin und berichte. 
 Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Michinew (1. Januar 2023)

Wünsche ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!

Gibt es für 2023 auch wieder eine neue Seite nur für 2023?


----------



## okram24 (1. Januar 2023)

Michinew schrieb:


> Wünsche ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!
> 
> Gibt es für 2023 auch wieder eine neue Seite nur für 2023?


... und da isser schon!





						HVIDE SANDE 2023 - Für alle, die Bock drauf haben!
					

Hallo Hvide Sande Fan-Gemeinde, auch dieses Jahr möchte ich an die alte Tradition von Otto - LAC anknüpfen und den Thread für das neue Jahr eröffnen! Hier könnt ihr wieder viele schöne Erlebnisse, aktuelle Berichte, die eine oder andere Erinnerung, sowie viele Fragen und Antworten zum Nabel der...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------

